# Work Done in 2019



## thewoodlands

With a possible 10 inches of snow coming in for our area, I decided to check the trails for any downed wood. Picture 2174 is a dead popple that brought down a small beech (pic 2177).

After I checked the rest of the trails (all open) I went back to the area we'll be taking down some ash since EAB hit our county, in pic 2181 I took down two bent over yellow birch and a maple, this will allow me to drop the ash just in back of those trees. In pic 2184 there is another ash in back of the trailer on the right that will come down.

I had to pick the truck up at the dealers so I didn't fell any of the ash along with a possible 10 inches of snow coming in.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Nothing done so far.  Too much mud.  Hopefully freeze up this weekend but may snow so who knows.


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Nothing done so far.  Too much mud.  Hopefully freeze up this weekend but may snow so who knows.


We're getting some heavy wet snow again today with some minus temps starting tomorrow night, everything will be frozen good up here.

I can't believe all the rain certain states are still getting, I hope it dries up for you. 

If we get all the wet heavy snow they're calling for (12 inches) with some wind gust of 25 mph , I'm thinking we'll lose power tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

Tomorrow we'll bring in what firewood is left outside from the stack we planned on burning in January, we should be done burning the firewood planned for January on the 25.


----------



## jatoxico

Hearing that it may actually turn to winter for the next few weeks. Have enough dry wood on hand but may use surprising amount considering how warm its been this year.


----------



## heavy hammer

We finally have some winter temps but it is still to warm to turn the tractor loose in the yard, it was 35 here today.  I did process some wood and fill the garage back up for the week.  The yard was solid enough to have the dogs outside most of the day without turning into muddy pigs.  I do think winter is here about time we need some cold.  My wood piles seem like they have barely moved with the way winter has been this year, but I think that is about to change.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We finally have some winter temps but it is still to warm to turn the tractor loose in the yard, it was 35 here today.  I did process some wood and fill the garage back up for the week.  The yard was solid enough to have the dogs outside most of the day without turning into muddy pigs.  I do think winter is here about time we need some cold.  My wood piles seem like they have barely moved with the way winter has been this year, but I think that is about to change.


It has been a regular winter for us cold wise but we still don't have the snow we use to get when we moved up here over 15 years ago.

Last winter seemed to hang on forever so hopefully spring comes early this year.


----------



## heavy hammer

I’m a warm weather person so I’m ready for spring anytime.  But with all the rain lately I’m good for some cold to get a good freeze.  It seemed like it was such a long wet fall mud everywhere, just hard to get anything done and enjoy the outside.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Hopefully Wednesday ground is still froze enough even with 5" snow on top to get at least a half cord css.  Well see.


----------



## thewoodlands

Instead of putting in wood we decided to take the sleds for a ride in the state park,county trails and our property.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put in some wood today and then I picked up another 10 bags of pellets for the next cold snap coming in. I'll stack the wood we put in tomorrow morning and then later in the day we'll put in the pellets.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm hoping to move all that wood this weekend with the tractor, that I have sitting in the driveway.  In doing so I plan on bringing a lot of locust into the garage the temps for the next week are cold.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I'm hoping to move all that wood this weekend with the tractor, that I have sitting in the driveway.  In doing so I plan on bringing a lot of locust into the garage the temps for the next week are cold.


Thanks for bringing up the locust, I'll build a small rack for inside the new garage that I can move some ironwood to before the storm.

Some of the last wood we brought in had some chitty wood in it so I'll switch to some much better sugar & red maple that we had planned on burning this winter and save the other stuff for the end of February.

We did get the 10 bags of pellets down in the basement so we're set for about 11 days on the pellets.

I don't think our neighbor put in enough wood, when I offered to help he was busy running around to comic con, he never even covered the wood and it's under about 12 inches of snow.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Too much snow on ground to do any cutting now.  Bight be a few weeks for that to get off the ground.  Calling for 1/2" ice this weekend with 20 mph wind right afterwards.  Might have some cutting to do after that.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put in two smaller loads of wood in today before the storm, this will give me time for plowing or a few rides on the sleds.


----------



## heavy hammer

I filled the garage yesterday morning with locust, I figured it would be easier before we get a lot of snow and it gets real cold.  Yesterday it was 35 and like a light rain, not the most pleasant but me and the dogs got it done in a couple of hours.  Hoping to get the tractor out but I'm in the middle of putting in a master bath and closet.  Just not enough time in the day.


----------



## heavy hammer

Used the tractor this afternoon to move some wood, the weather was not very helpful it was like a wet snow rain mix.  I ended up moving about 5 or 6 grapple loads before the path up hill just became to slippery.  I don't have agg tires or chains, I have industrial tires which are not bad but on my last pass going up a slight hill the tractor slipped sideways and I figure it was enough for the day.  I ended up having to get a running start with the tractor to get up which is not something I like to do or figure is a great way to hurt myself or the tractor if something goes wrong.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Used the tractor this afternoon to move some wood, the weather was not very helpful it was like a wet snow rain mix.  I ended up moving about 5 or 6 grapple loads before the path up hill just became to slippery.  I don't have agg tires or chains, I have industrial tires which are not bad but on my last pass going up a slight hill the tractor slipped sideways and I figure it was enough for the day.  I ended up having to get a running start with the tractor to get up which is not something I like to do or figure is a great way to hurt myself or the tractor if something goes wrong.


We're back here in the woods with the pines so we went with the ag tires since not much grows under the pines. I'm glad we went with the ag tires, so far I haven't needed any type of chains.

I was in town today so I picked up another five gallons of diesel so we have a total of 15 ready for the 4540. I'll have to watch out for the sleds when plowing, they really don't care about the people plowing on our street.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Used the tractor this afternoon to move some wood, the weather was not very helpful it was like a wet snow rain mix.  I ended up moving about 5 or 6 grapple loads before the path up hill just became to slippery.  I don't have agg tires or chains, I have industrial tires which are not bad but on my last pass going up a slight hill the tractor slipped sideways and I figure it was enough for the day.  I ended up having to get a running start with the tractor to get up which is not something I like to do or figure is a great way to hurt myself or the tractor if something goes wrong.







I'll need those ag tires with all this wet heavy snow coming in, 12 - 18 for our area and maybe the county seat... @woodey .


----------



## heavy hammer

I like ag tires but I figured when mowing they would tear the yard up pretty bad that is why I went with the industrial tires.  I just figured it was one of those days everything kinda working against you frozen icy ground, wet snow rain mix and up hill tractor path.  I did get some wood moved.  The way this winter has been if the rest of the wood sits where it is at I won't be to upset sooner or later it will get moved.


----------



## woodey

thewoodlands said:


> View attachment 238650
> 
> I'll need those ag tires with all this wet heavy snow coming in, 12 - 18 for our area and maybe the county seat... @woodey .


It will be interesting to see how accurate this forecast is. Looks as though I we will get enough snow and will be able to bank it up against the old stone foundation- free insulation !   I have a daughter in N.H. and they are under a Blizzard watch- over 18" of snow and 41 MPH wind gusts possible.


----------



## thewoodlands

woodey said:


> It will be interesting to see how accurate this forecast is. Looks as though I we will get enough snow and will be able to bank it up against the old stone foundation- free insulation !   I have a daughter in N.H. and they are under a Blizzard watch- over 18" of snow and 41 MPH wind gusts possible.


It's been spitting some wet snow but not much yet, anything your way yet?


----------



## Kevin Weis

No cutting or moving wood this weekend.  We're supposed to get a few inches of snow and half inch ice.  Now two inches of rain. Then 5 above tomorrow night with 30 mph winds.


----------



## woodey

thewoodlands said:


> It's been spitting some wet snow but not much yet, anything your way yet?


Less than 1" here.


----------



## LocustPocust

My first 2019 work was Friday the 11th when the ground finally froze enough around here to get into the woods. I cut a couple small dead standing elms and I'm burning a bunch of it tonight. A week or so split and stacked and it's ready to go.

This past Friday I got back in the woods and cut some small dead standing Black Locust and a large Cherry. The top of the Cherry broke off during a storm this summer and the bottom half of it is still standing, which I haven't cut down yet. It looks very infested with ants but the top part I cut up the other day has no ant damage at all.

Hopefully I can get back in the woods this week. It's snowing pretty hard here at the moment with about 6 inches on the ground, by far our biggest snowfall of the winter so far. They're predicting 12-16 inches by the time it's done but we'll see. It's going to warm up this week again so the 12 inches of snow we might get would melt/compress into 7 or 8 so I can drive through that easily.


----------



## thewoodlands

LocustPocust said:


> My first 2019 work was Friday the 11th when the ground finally froze enough around here to get into the woods. I cut a couple small dead standing elms and I'm burning a bunch of it tonight. A week or so split and stacked and it's ready to go.
> 
> This past Friday I got back in the woods and cut some small dead standing Black Locust and a large Cherry. The top of the Cherry broke off during a storm this summer and the bottom half of it is still standing, which I haven't cut down yet. It looks very infested with ants but the top part I cut up the other day has no ant damage at all.
> 
> Hopefully I can get back in the woods this week. It's snowing pretty hard here at the moment with about 6 inches on the ground, by far our biggest snowfall of the winter so far. They're predicting 12-16 inches by the time it's done but we'll see. It's going to warm up this week again so the 12 inches of snow we might get would melt/compress into 7 or 8 so I can drive through that easily.


Don't you like the dead standing that you can burn pronto. I have a few dead elm that needs to come down but nothing big.

I'd still like a few ash down this winter but since I never cleaned up in that area before any snow hit this year, I'm not sure what is down in my escape routes.


----------



## woodey

thewoodlands said:


> It's been spitting some wet snow but not much yet, anything your way yet?



We ended up with 10-12" here in the valley. What was your total in the foothills?


----------



## thewoodlands

woodey said:


> We ended up with 10-12" here in the valley. What was your total in the foothills?


I'm thinking 14 to 16 inches but that's a guess. Not many sleds out today, they either were snowed in or emptied the cooler last night.


----------



## heavy hammer

We ended up with about 12 inches.  Rough weather o Monday wind chills were -10 or lower.  Not very much fun to be outside.  By Wednesday they are calling for 43 and rain then cold again.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We ended up with about 12 inches.  Rough weather o Monday wind chills were -10 or lower.  Not very much fun to be outside.  By Wednesday they are calling for 43 and rain then cold again.


It was nasty here this morning with a regular temp of -26. At about one today I started the roof raking and plowing out areas that I didn't get to yesterday, after I was done with that I pushed back some snow along our driveway before we get more snow,rain and then another shot of cold air.


----------



## heavy hammer

On Tuesday we started with temps about 5 degrees around 4 am, by 9 pm we were over 32 degrees.  Went up to 47 today with rain all day.  Just about all the snow is gone just a disaster every where now.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> On Tuesday we started with temps about 5 degrees around 4 am, by 9 pm we were over 32 degrees.  Went up to 47 today with rain all day.  Just about all the snow is gone just a disaster every where now.


What do you mean by disaster, flooding?


----------



## thewoodlands

Since the rain has moved out, we'll put in a bunch of wood tomorrow and the next day. Tomorrow we'll put in hard and soft maple and the next day we'll put more ironwood in for this new shot of cold air coming in.


----------



## heavy hammer

By disaster I meant flooding and standing water everywhere.  I put in a lot of wood in these next couple of days in preparation of the next cold as well.  A couple of days we will be lucky to get out of the negatives.  Locust and cedar!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> By disaster I meant flooding and standing water everywhere.  I put in a lot of wood in these next couple of days in preparation of the next cold as well.  A couple of days we will be lucky to get out of the negatives.  Locust and cedar!


I'll be going down to check the brook out tomorrow, hopefully we don't have an ice jam.

I hope you're high and dry, we'll be complaining about ice pretty soon.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm on a hill so I'm in pretty good shape, but like I mentioned in other threads getting back up when it is icy especially with the tractor is not fun at times.  But I don't mind carrying wood it is good exercise and the dogs and me get to spend time outside.  That's why I'm looking into a set of chains for the rear tires I hear they help a lot.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I'm on a hill so I'm in pretty good shape, but like I mentioned in other threads getting back up when it is icy especially with the tractor is not fun at times.  But I don't mind carrying wood it is good exercise and the dogs and me get to spend time outside.  That's why I'm looking into a set of chains for the rear tires I hear they help a lot.


They sure would be nice om the back tires, I was looking at some last night.

The brook didn't look like it had any ice jams on this end by the bridge this morning.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put in two small loads of wood before this next cold shot comes in, tomorrow we'll put in some ironwood with another small load of sugar and soft maple.

This was the first load with the second load a bit bigger.


----------



## thewoodlands

We don't have a rack open inside that we can put some wood in but with the outside temps not that bad (14), we put more sugar & red maple in along with some ironwood.


----------



## heavy hammer

Might bring in a little more tomorrow but this is usually 2 weeks worth.  With this cold like most I’m sure I’m going to use more but I’m ready.  That's the furnace's fuel tank 275 gallons, it was filled in Sept. I have used about a quarter of the tank so far.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 239251
> View attachment 239250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might bring in a little more tomorrow but this is usually 2 weeks worth.  With this cold like most I’m sure I’m going to use more but I’m ready.  That's the furnace's fuel tank 275 gallons, it was filled in Sept. I have used about a quarter of the tank so far.


What type of temps are you in for?


----------



## heavy hammer

*Kirtland, OH 10 Day Weather*
8:08 pm EST
Print
*DAY

DESCRIPTION* *HIGH / LOW* *PRECIP* *WIND* *HUMIDITY*
TONIGHT

JAN 26 Snow
--19°
90%
SSW 13 mph 81%
SUN

JAN 27 AM Snow Showers
23°11°
40%
W 13 mph 70%
MON

JAN 28 PM Rain/Snow
40°20°
80%
SSE 13 mph 66%
TUE

JAN 29 Cloudy
23°-2°
20%
W 14 mph 75%
WED

JAN 30 Cloudy
0°-9°
20%
WSW 18 mph 62%
THU

JAN 31 Cloudy
5°2°
20%
WSW 12 mph 61%
FRI

FEB 1 AM Snow Showers
16°6°
40%
WSW 6 mph 65%
SAT

FEB 2 Mostly Cloudy
23°17°
10%
SW 7 mph 68%
SUN

FEB 3 Snow to Rain
36°29°
40%
SSW 12 mph 69%


----------



## heavy hammer

Not horrible a few cold days.  The warm ups with rain is what makes it a mess.  The week after, granted its 2 weeks away anything can change but you see what I'm talking about.

MON

FEB 4 Snow to Rain
38°29°
50%
SW 11 mph 75%
TUE

FEB 5 Snow Showers
38°23°
50%
S 9 mph 81%
WED

FEB 6 Snow Showers
27°18°
40%
WSW 11 mph 78%
THU

FEB 7 Snow Showers
29°22°
50%
W 10 mph 75%
FRI

FEB 8 Snow Showers
30°22°
40%
W 8 mph 75%
SAT

FEB 9 Snow Showers
32°24°
40%
WSW 7 mph 75%


----------



## thewoodlands

Unless this changes, it's not the coldest realfeel we've seen.


----------



## heavy hammer

Not the coldest, I agree.  It will not be a fun week to work outside everyone try and stay warm.  Watch your pets as well temps like these are rough on them as well.  I;m just surprised to see the temps for next week.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we might get another 6-10 inches of snow (maybe more) from this storm, I picked up another 10 gallons of diesel, 6 more bags of pellets and some Mahindra Arctic Blast fuel treatment since our last container is getting low.


----------



## heavy hammer

Better to be safe than sorry,  I usually have around 20 gallons of diesel on hand.  But I also have a diesel pickup so it never really sits.


----------



## thewoodlands

The snow blower was spittin and sputtering so I took the gas out of the tank and put new stuff in that was treated with seafoam but it was still running the same so I took the spark plug out (all gunked up) so I put a new one in and she's running like it should. It's an old John Deere 826 , late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## vwmike

We haven’t had much of a winter this year, it’s been sunny, cool and dry for a week. Managed to get up to the wood lot for the first time this year. Mixed load of maple and hemlock. Last year there was too much snow up here at this time of year....


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm sure everyone is burning through some wood now, but i agree the winter has not been very bad at all.  By Saturday we are back in the mid thirties, and all next week is 30's and 40's.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started the truck this morning,  ran the rhino around and this afternoon I'll make some spaghetti sauce.


----------



## thewoodlands

With the temps in the high 40's on Monday and 42 on Tuesday, I better do some roof raking tomorrow and then remove the snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

It is going to be a muddy mess again.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It is going to be a muddy mess again.


Back here, it will be ice.


----------



## mcdougy

Here in southern Ontario we've had a good winter for wood processing. Last winter was too much snow to get in the woods. I've had a pretty good run the last 4 weekends and CSS about 20 weeks of burning. The ATV trailer I use holds a week's worth of burning. 
Last year I didn't cut anything.......I missed my days in the bush. I'm sure going to miss this ash too. Down to about 12 trees still standing.


----------



## thewoodlands

The roof raking never did get done, we went for a longer snowmobile ride. Earlier this morning, we put in two loads of wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

With some rain coming in, I did the roof raking and then removed the snow that came off the roof with the snow blower.

We might get 5 - 8 inches of snow today so maybe the tractor will be needed and tomorrow I can roof rake again..


----------



## jatoxico

About 2/3 through a pile of rounds that I bucked up and top covered. Squirrels and other critters nested in the pile and made a mess. Lost a couple rounds tp punk but mostly solid. As I'm splitting you can tell that very little moisture was lost in the three years they've been sitting.

Total mixed bag, there's locust, hickory, oak, soft maple, basswood and a little hard purplish wood that must be walnut but I didn't know I had any around. The basswood dries to an almost balsa wood feel so I guess that will be my startup & shoulder season wood. Left those splits extra large.


----------



## Bushels20

50 degrees today. Snow is melting off. Decided to scrap the plans to move a cord (soaked) and make one heck of a Super Bowl feast. Fired up the Green Egg and smoking some Turtle Eggs (sausage patties stuffed with cream cheese and jalapeño and rolled into an “egg”). Jalapeño and cheddar stuffed shrimp and some shredded chicken sandwiches. Bourbon and Cohiba on the side 

Here’s to you @thewoodlands. The scallop marinara was wonderful


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> 50 degrees today. Snow is melting off. Decided to scrap the plans to move a cord (soaked) and make one heck of a Super Bowl feast. Fired up the Green Egg and smoking some Turtle Eggs (sausage patties stuffed with cream cheese and jalapeño and rolled into an “egg”). Jalapeño and cheddar stuffed shrimp and some shredded chicken sandwiches. Bourbon and Cohiba on the side
> 
> Here’s to you @thewoodlands. The scallop marinara was wonderful


I'm glad you liked it, I hadn't cooked that since I was renting from a good friend back in the late 80's or early 90's, everyone liked it that afternoon.......we were having a pretty good party so being half in the bag made up for my lack of cooking skills back then.

I never did cook the braciole yet. We might try a Italian dessert if we can find all the ingredients at one of the grocery stores.


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> I'm glad you liked it, I hadn't cooked that since I was renting from a good friend back in the late 80's or early 90's, everyone liked it that afternoon.......we were having a pretty good party so being half in the bag made up for my lack of cooking skills back then.
> 
> I never did cook the braciole yet. We might try a Italian dessert if we can find all the ingredients at one of the grocery stores.




It is definitely a new favorite in my house. I’m lucky my wife likes seafood. Lots I know don’t.

I have never made braciole but have always wanted to give it a shot. That and many other Italian dishes. I have mastered chicken Marsala and my meatballs. Haven’t “perfected” lasagna but it’s notbing to balk at.

Half way done


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> It is definitely a new favorite in my house. I’m lucky my wife likes seafood. Lots I know don’t.
> 
> I have never made braciole but have always wanted to give it a shot. That and many other Italian dishes. I have mastered chicken Marsala and my meatballs. Haven’t “perfected” lasagna but it’s notbing to balk at.
> 
> Half way done


They look very tasty. Do you bake your meatballs or cook them in a sauce?


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> They look very tasty. Do you bake your meatballs or cook them in a sauce?



I bake mine. Gives them a better texture I’ve found


----------



## thewoodlands

The skating rink received some ashes and sand, we'll test it out later.


----------



## SequoiaFarm

It has been tough cutting in Michigan this year. I got out this weekend before we hit 55 degrees. We set a record low on Thursday morning and a record high on Saturday. Most of these downed Ash are measuring 17-23%. Even got my dad to drive his way too expensive F-250 out for a load.


----------



## kennyp2339

This is the 5th load like this I’m getting at work only about half way through the pile, have to stop temporarily since it warmed up, a little at a time really adds up though


----------



## lindnova

Early January was temperate with no snow.  I burned my brush and did some bush hogging in the woods to clear honeysuckle and buckthorn.  Almost no snow and frozen ground.  

Trimmed a few acres of walnut - easy with no snow.  Lots of motivation for the grove since prices have skyrocketed.  Too bad mine are only 15 years old.  My son will have a goldmine someday or I I live long enough might see some of it in old age.

Then -30° on last thursday and +37 on Saturday.  Fun stuff.  Now more now again. 

Good thing is I have over a year ahead on firewood stacked and ready.


----------



## Medic21

Finally froze again without it being so cold it’s dangerous.  Got this and dropped a dead ash and split it by hand for a coworkers father in law that had surgery last week.  

An inch of snow on the way home.  Took tomorrow morning off work to cut more and move some logs to the mill while it’s froze.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Medic21 said:


> Finally froze again without it being so cold it’s dangerous.  Got this and dropped a dead ash and split it by hand for a coworkers father in law that had surgery last week.
> 
> You're a good man.


----------



## Medic21

It’s just what we do here.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Medic21 said:


> It’s just what we do here.



We do the same here.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put two loads of firewood in today, tomorrow I'll get it stacked and then we'll get more ironwood inside before the storm hits.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put in a small load of ironwood in before the storm hits.


----------



## SequoiaFarm

Full blown ice here in Southern Michigan. Getting the chain sharpened for all the easy wood that's on the ground.


----------



## thewoodlands

I cleaned the chimney/pipes of the wood stove and the pellet stove today since it was nice out. Not much came out of the pipe for the wood stove and the pellet stove had the same amount it usually does at this time of year.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Got to process about a 1/4 cord of Elm and Choke Cherry today.  Hopefully another 1/4 cord tomorrow. Snow finally got off the ground and frost is out of it as well now so not terribly as muddy.


----------



## captjack

Hunting season is over - feb / march is firewood season !  Starting on next years pile


----------



## Medic21

Tree in my daughters back yard.  Dinging a lot of chains on metal.  Worked today and tomorrow, hope to get it split and hauled home Monday.


----------



## thewoodlands

We still have a chit load of ice under the snow so I'll wait until the traction gets better before going after some ash trees. We did have a wood rack inside opening up so we put some wood in today.


----------



## Kevin Weis

8" snow today with maybe 1/4" ice on that tonite.  Rain tomorrow.  65 on Sunday.  Hopefully all that mess gone by next week.  Took that week off to finish firewood for the season.  We'll see if that works out.


----------



## Medic21

Slow day at the office today.  Saw maintenance time...


----------



## firefighterjake

Medic21 said:


> Slow day at the office today.  Saw maintenance time...
> 
> View attachment 241182



Slow = good day for everyone involved.


----------



## Medic21

firefighterjake said:


> Slow = good day for everyone involved.



Amen

Those days don’t come too often anymore.


----------



## thewoodlands

With some ice and then some rain coming in starting tomorrow night, we'll put more wood in tomorrow.


----------



## EPS

I'm hoping to get at a huge downed maple over the next few days. Get it ready for this time next year.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put two loads of what I'll call our regular wood in (one pictured) and some ironwood in for some overnight burns.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we're suppose to lose power and possibly have some tree damaged, I have two saws ready and the genny is all set.


----------



## Medic21

thewoodlands said:


> Since we're suppose to lose power and possibly have some tree damaged, I have two saws ready and the genny is all set.



We had an outage of about an hour this morning.  I also had to remove a 32” ash tree from the road by my house earlier.  What ever happened to taking care of yourselves.  I was sitting with my county radio on scam and everyone was calling it in and no one just took care of it.  People are screwed ifbthe day comes they have to take care of themselves.


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> We had an outage of about an hour this morning.  I also had to remove a 32” ash tree from the road by my house earlier.  What ever happened to taking care of yourselves.  I was sitting with my county radio on scam and everyone was calling it in and no one just took care of it.  People are screwed ifbthe day comes they have to take care of themselves.


Some figure they pay county,village or state taxes so why should they help. Our town crew is very good at keeping the roads open during a windstorm but people also get out and they help out if it's safe (no power lines down)  I'm hoping we don't have that much damage but I see Buffalo is getting hit hard today which means it either starts tonight or tomorrow for us.

https://buffalonews.com/


----------



## Medic21

thewoodlands said:


> Some figure they pay county,village or state taxes so why should they help. Our town crew is very good at keeping the roads open during a windstorm but people also get out and they help out if it's safe (no power lines down)  I'm hoping we don't have that much damage but I see Buffalo is getting hit hard today which means it either starts tonight or tomorrow for us.
> 
> https://buffalonews.com/



Had another tree two miles from me take out the power lines and we were in the dark about 4 hours tonight.  I’m hoping to find some firewood tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> Had another tree two miles from me take out the power lines and we were in the dark about 4 hours tonight.  I’m hoping to find some firewood tomorrow.


Our higher winds started about 3 this morning but nothing like Buffalo NY received, so far our powers still on. According to the Weather Channel this morning we have another high wind event with snow coming in for our area on Sunday, I'm sure the forecast will change a few times by Sunday.

Good luck on getting more wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

I guess it's time I take the rhino back towards the ash that are in my first post, the sun doesn't get in that area much but I would like to get a path packed down with either the rhino or tractor so I can start on three of the ash.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today would've been a good day to clear the snow into the area the ash is in but I promised the wife that I would cook this dish so we can have it over pasta tonight.

I


----------



## thewoodlands

This afternoon we put in two loads of firewood, most of it was cherry.


----------



## Medic21

Spring cleanup has begun. 

Really need to get the boiler installed and a small shed so I can stop wasting heat with the knarly crap you can’t stack.  I burned four wheel barrow full loads tonight cleaning up.


----------



## Medic21

Blew a hydraulic line on the grapple this morning.  So we hand loaded a dumpster and trailer load.  I’m a little whooped.


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> Blew a hydraulic line on the grapple this morning.  So we hand loaded a dumpster and trailer load.  I’m a little whooped.
> 
> View attachment 242469
> View attachment 242470


Nice work Medic21, what causes the hydraulic line to burst?


----------



## Medic21

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work Medic21, what causes the hydraulic line to burst?


They were frayed and wore. I looked at them and said to myself I should replace before I drug the machine an hour from home and then didn’t.


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> They were frayed and wore. I looked at them and said to myself I should replace before I drug the machine an hour from home and then didn’t.


We've all put off something we should've done, what type of firewood was it?


----------



## Medic21

thewoodlands said:


> We've all put off something we should've done, what type of firewood was it?



There is a huge mix.  It was logged out this fall.  Red and White Oak, Walnut, Hickory, Poplar, and Maple. Installing the boiler so it will eat it all.


----------



## Medic21

Got a good pile started now.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'll wait until we lose more snow before going after more ash in this area, I felled one dead pine and one ash.


----------



## SpaceBus

I haven't taken a lot of photos, but I felled about 20 trees this year, processed about two cords of firewood, and left the rest as logs. My tractor came home today with a stump grinder, so I blasted the stumps today. I'll have to get photos of the work so far. I think tomorrow I'm going to fell a few trees and get some more stumps taken down.


----------



## thewoodlands

I siphoned the gas out of the snow blower and then ran the rest of the gas out of the lines and the carb, I did an oil change and spark plugs on a splitter and the push lawnmower.

It looks like things will get real wet around here, Accu is forecasting close to two inches of rain which should get rid of most of the snow.


----------



## sweedish

So far this year I’ve collected about 6 cords and made a couple of trails so I can get more.


----------



## thewoodlands

sweedish said:


> So far this year I’ve collected about 6 cords and made a couple of trails so I can get more.


How much snow do you still have in your area. Our weather doesn't really break until Thursday, tonight we'll hit 29,Tuesday 28 and Wednesday 32 for lows.


----------



## sweedish

thewoodlands said:


> How much snow do you still have in your area. Our weather doesn't really break until Thursday, tonight we'll hit 29,Tuesday 28 and Wednesday 32 for lows.




It was melted, but we had an inch yesterday, melted today. There are still piles from my plowing around the yard. W did hit 60 a couple of times over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## sweedish

sweedish said:


> It was melted, but we had an inch yesterday, melted today. There are still piles from my plowing around the yard. W did hit 60 a couple of times over the last 2 weeks.




Should be a high of 64 of Thursday. Lows in the 30’s this upcoming week according to the phone


----------



## thewoodlands

sweedish said:


> Should be a high of 64 of Thursday. Lows in the 30’s this upcoming week according to the phone


That sounds nice, we need some sun so everything drys up some,


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally made my way back on to our property that I do most of our cutting on, there are still a few areas that I'll stay out of because of the snow and a few more that are just real wet.

This widowmaker will be left for mother nature to take down, it's a Hemlock.


----------



## thewoodlands

Picture 2355 is the pile of pine I split last fall that I'm hauling from, 2356 is the stacking area that will hold close to six face cord of pine for the shoulder season, 2357 is what's left from last years shoulder season wood that I'll move to the area that I'm stacking in, 2358 is the stacking I did today before my break.

I had plantar fasciitis last summer/fall or this would've been stacked last year, it was my first time wearing my cutting boots and so far my heel feels fine.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Picture 2355 is the pile of pine I split last fall that I'm hauling from, 2356 is the stacking area that will hold close to six face cord of pine for the shoulder season, 2357 is what's left from last years shoulder season wood that I'll move to the area that I'm stacking in, 2358 is the stacking I did today before my break.
> 
> I had plantar fasciitis last summer/fall or this would've been stacked last year, it was my first time wearing my cutting boots and so far my heel feels fine.


Man, I feel for you, PF is a groan. My mom found that running of all things helped her the most. I hope it's not genetic.


----------



## SpaceBus

I need to take my phone with me next time I'm working, I never take photos


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Man, I feel for you, PF is a groan. My mom found that running of all things helped her the most. I hope it's not genetic.


Last year when it started to hurt my wife wanted me to see the foot doctor but I didn't, what really brought it on was the day I spent eight hours in the garage going up and down the ladder so once I sealed the cement blocks on the outside we made the appointment.

I don't have any pain but I don't want to push it....yet.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Last year when it started to hurt my wife wanted me to see the foot doctor but I didn't, what really brought it on was the day I spent eight hours in the garage going up and down the ladder so once I sealed the cement blocks on the outside we made the appointment.
> 
> I don't have any pain but I don't want to push it....yet.



Definitely see the podiatrist, but also check out online forums and see what other people do that works. Perhaps there's a Facebook group if not a dedicated forum. 

Another big thing that will change your life is physical therapy. It sounds like a load of BS and really lame, but it works. I've not met a single person that followed the physical therapy techniques and exercises that didn't get better.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Definitely see the podiatrist, but also check out online forums and see what other people do that works. Perhaps there's a Facebook group if not a dedicated forum.
> 
> Another big thing that will change your life is physical therapy. It sounds like a load of BS and really lame, but it works. I've not met a single person that followed the physical therapy techniques and exercises that didn't get better.


I did see the foot doctor last fall, I do have stretching exercises I do after a five minute icing and then ten minutes of heat that I'll start again tomorrow.

I did have the good ole foot doctor make me some orthodics so that should be a big help.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I did see the foot doctor last fall, I do have stretching exercises I do after a five minute icing and then ten minutes of heat that I'll start again tomorrow.
> 
> I did have the good ole foot doctor make me some orthodics so that should be a big help.



It's good that you listen to the doctor. I've met a lot of people that suffer with PF but refuse to listen to anyone.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It's good that you listen to the doctor. I've met a lot of people that suffer with PF but refuse to listen to anyone.


When it got so bad that any pressure on my left heel was making me want to stay in bed, I made the call. I had my first cortisone shot (only one I ever had) it took care of the pain along with some pills that I took for a month made things gooder.   So this year I'll limit my workload, I'll see how many hours the heel can take per day without aggravating it again.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did get another four loads of pine stacked before I came in for lunch, the heel is feeling fine.


----------



## sweedish

thewoodlands said:


> I did get another four loads of pine stacked before I came in for lunch, the heel is feeling fine.



Nice work. I’m hoping it’s not too crappy tomorrow so I can get something cut, I’m trying to go after hardwood since next years pile is a bit pine heavy at present, still going after standing dead.


----------



## thewoodlands

sweedish said:


> Nice work. I’m hoping it’s not too crappy tomorrow so I can get something cut, I’m trying to go after hardwood since next years pile is a bit pine heavy at present, still going after standing dead.


Thanks @sweedish , what types of dead standing or just types of wood does your lot hold?


----------



## SpaceBus

There's a beaver dam near our property, looks like we're not the only ones getting ready for this winter!


----------



## thewoodlands

Since it will be raining tomorrow, I'll make some spaghetti sauce with some braciole using pork, the pic was pulled off the web.


----------



## heavy hammer

I think this year is going to be another good year for scoring ash.  I have a large one to remove and my friends parents still have about 20 cord of trees dropped on their property that need cleaned up.  I just need some time and dry weather.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> There's a beaver dam near our property, looks like we're not the only ones getting ready for this winter!


They (NYS) just busted up a bunch of work the beavers did just two miles south of here, the water was getting close to the state highway.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I think this year is going to be another good year for scoring ash.  I have a large one to remove and my friends parents still have about 20 cord of trees dropped on their property that need cleaned up.  I just need some time and dry weather.


So you're not hurting for work!


----------



## heavy hammer

No The problem I'm starting to have and I think it is a good problem is not enough room for the amount of wood I have.  I have probable three plus years already split and stacked with close to one years worth in log length sitting up on some logs to keep it off the ground.  I have not even taken any wood this year and it is looking to be another busy firewood year.  But I look at it as money in the bank the more the better.  I'll just stack the piles up a little taller with the tractor.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> No The problem I'm starting to have and I think it is a good problem is not enough room for the amount of wood I have.  I have probable three plus years already split and stacked with close to one years worth in log length sitting up on some logs to keep it off the ground.  I have not even taken any wood this year and it is looking to be another busy firewood year.  But I look at it as money in the bank the more the better.  I'll just stack the piles up a little taller with the tractor.


It sure is money in the bank. I have room for about 25 face cord of hardwood and another eight face cord of shoulder season wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

The sauce has been put together, brought to a quick boil and then turned down to a simmer. We'll start on the braciole about 12:30 or so, its smelling pretty good in the house.


----------



## SpaceBus

I have brought down about 30 small trees over the last few days making way for a new section of driveway that will some day lead to a barn/shop/garage.


----------



## SpaceBus

Since thewoodlands is posting cooking, here's tonight's dinner: beef stew sith local "rainbow" carrots, bone broth, an onion, and local gold potatoes with some herbs and spices. I forgot to get cabbage or Brussel sprouts at the store because I usually add that as well. I'm going to let this simmer for about three hours while I split some round I cut yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands

I raked up three loads of leaves and pine needles today, this picture was taken heading to a wet area on the trail where I've been dumping.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm hoping to get the tractor out this weekend to move some wood and possibly maybe even mow a little.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I'm hoping to get the tractor out this weekend to move some wood and possibly maybe even mow a little.


It will be a few weeks if not more before we mow.  I'll get back to stacking either tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## thewoodlands

After seeing the forecast this morning, I decided that the wood I had covered for the outside fireplace for five years would finally get used for some inside heat. There's hemlock,white pine,cherry,beech and some sugar maple in the two loads we put in. Those green covers are from our first year burning firewood, I think that was the 2008 - 09 heating season.

Tomorrow will be in the 60's so before I come in from whatever I do outside, I'll get a better cover over some seasoned wood that we never did burn last fall.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> Since it will be raining tomorrow, I'll make some spaghetti sauce with some braciole using pork, the pic was pulled off the web.
> View attachment 243479


Wow, a veggie burrito wrapped in meat. How could it possibly get any better than that??


----------



## Woody Stover

A little Pin Oak and Black Cherry but mostly American Elm (I think, haven't seen much.)
Tree man hauled it over from a job at a neighbor's house, and dumped it right at the stacking destination.


A dead standing Black Cherry I got over there, ready to go in the stove. Got some chips from the tree man, too.



The other day I saw a Red Elm that had blown over, then sent up sucker shoots, trying to survive. That thing was essentially alive, about 60' or so. I'm going to keep it...my Red Elm stash is about gone. It's not particularly long-burning wood (between Black Cherry and White Ash, I'd say) and some would say 'Don't waste your time." But I dunno...for some reason I have a bond with the Red Elm. I like the color, the bark, the small sapwood, the smell etc. I brought it up today before the rain started. This live, but doomed tree yielded 30% moisture wood. Really deep color. The normal dry color is almost a pink.








Saved a frog from a wheelbarrow. He seemed a bit sluggish..I thought maybe he was dried out so I sprinkled some water on him.


----------



## SpaceBus

What's the story with the snake? I've never seen such a bony snake.


----------



## Woody Stover

SpaceBus said:


> What's the story with the snake? I've never seen such a bony snake.


I red that they do that under stress, make their body into a series of short curves. I don't know if they are trying to "camo," and not look like a snake, or what? They also freeze unless you get too close, which makes getting pics easy.


----------



## SpaceBus

Woody Stover said:


> They do that under stress, make their body into a series of short curves. I don't know if they are trying to "camo," and not look like a snake, or what? They also freeze unless you get too close, which makes getting pics easy.


Initially it did look like a stick, so maybe it works!


----------



## Woody Stover

SpaceBus said:


> Initially it did look like a stick, so maybe it works!


Or maybe they are trying to look "bony," like they have no meat on them.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have been seeing a lot of snakes around lately, my daughter found a baby painted turtle in the yard the other day.  I ended up splitting a barrel of kindling for the coming weekend the high Sunday is 49.  I have still been having a fire at night to keep the house warm.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since it looks like we have some 20 degree nights coming in with rain tomorrow, I covered up some seasoned pine with two tarps so we can just burn until the weather gets warmer at night.

We still have wood inside from the two loads we put in the other day but if we need more wood, it will be dry.


----------



## SpaceBus

We had some very brief sunny periods today, and now back to overcast and raining. Nothing is dry and we've been without sun for over a week


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Woody Stover said:


> I red that they do that under stress, make their body into a series of short curves. I don't know if they are trying to "camo," and not look like a snake, or what? They also freeze unless you get too close, which makes getting pics easy.


What kind of snake is it?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Woody Stover said:


> A little Pin Oak and Black Cherry but mostly American Elm (I think, haven't seen much.)
> Tree man hauled it over from a job at a neighbor's house, and dumped it right at the stacking destination.
> View attachment 243649
> 
> A dead standing Black Cherry I got over there, ready to go in the stove. Got some chips from the tree man, too.
> View attachment 243651
> View attachment 243652
> 
> The other day I saw a Red Elm that had blown over, then sent up sucker shoots, trying to survive. That thing was essentially alive, about 60' or so. I'm going to keep it...my Red Elm stash is about gone. It's not particularly long-burning wood (between Black Cherry and White Ash, I'd say) and some would say 'Don't waste your time." But I dunno...for some reason I have a bond with the Red Elm. I like the color, the bark, the small sapwood, the smell etc. I brought it up today before the rain started. This live, but doomed tree yielded 30% moisture wood. Really deep color. The normal dry color is almost a pink.
> View attachment 243667
> View attachment 243668
> 
> View attachment 243654
> View attachment 243655
> View attachment 243656
> 
> 
> Saved a frog from a wheelbarrow. He seemed a bit sluggish..I thought maybe he was dried out so I sprinkled some water on him.
> View attachment 243660
> View attachment 243658


What are you using the wood chips for?


----------



## Woody Stover

Jan Pijpelink said:


> What kind of snake is it?


Pretty sure it's a Black Rat Snake...or a Gray.
Several years back, there was one with his head in one of our bluebird houses...mom and dad bird were screaming bloody murder. I grabbed him by the arse, twirled him around my head a couple times like a lasso, then flung him into the weeds about 40' away. 


Jan Pijpelink said:


> What are you using the wood chips for?


My sentient wife is mulching all kinds of paths and areas near the house and with them. I'm going to take a few quad-trailer loads over to my BIL's, and cover an area where he will be splitting and stacking. I'll also put some on some quad trails close to the house, which get a lot of traffic.


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks like it won't be raining tomorrow so I plan on felling some ash, I'll start with the one in the back right in this older picture.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm taking a break right now. I cut down several limbs and fed them to the new Wallenstein.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> I plan on felling some ash,


I've gotten most of the Red Elm I could find lying around, so that will be my next move as well...start grabbing dead Ash and hope some of it is already dry enough to finish over the summer.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Have seen EAB already out and flying around.  All the Ash is doomed around here although there are still some around that show no sign of infection yet.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> I've gotten most of the Red Elm I could find lying around, so that will be my next move as well...start grabbing dead Ash and hope some of it is already dry enough to finish over the summer.


My plan for felling ash just got pushed back, on the way home tonight I hit a pothole that broke something in the back right tire area on the Escape. I'll be calling a few places around here tomorrow morning, hopefully it's nothing real bad.


----------



## Woody Stover

It's bad here too, like driving on the surface of the moon!


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> It's bad here too, like driving on the surface of the moon!


I came around a curve and there was a long stretch of what I'll call a small hole that was about six feet long. We were about 60 miles from home when it happened but we made it home.


----------



## mcdougy

Kevin Weis said:


> Have seen EAB already out and flying around.  All the Ash is doomed around here although there are still some around that show no sign of infection yet.



Very sad, but true. Those bugs wiped out ALL the ash in the woods around here. I hope I'm wrong but haven't noticed any survivors yet.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> I came around a curve and there was a long stretch of what I'll call a small hole that was about six feet long. We were about 60 miles from home when it happened but we made it home.


At least if you are on roads you normally travel, you know where the craters are...


mcdougy said:


> bugs wiped out ALL the ash in the woods around here. I hope I'm wrong but haven't noticed any survivors yet.


Casualties are mounting here but there are still a lot of Ash alive. Maybe I should save some seeds and try to re-seed the genetics that were here before the extinction. I wonder how long it takes after all the trees are gone, for the bugs to die out and  re-planted Ash trees could survive again?
Next...spotted lanternfly.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> It's bad here too, like driving on the surface of the moon!


We made a quick call early this morning to a repair shop, he had his 8:30 a.m. appointment cancel so we were able to get our car in for a lift and look which turned out to be the shock on the back right tire so we're having both sides replaced. We should have the car back either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> It's bad here too, like driving on the surface of the moon!


Before we hit the pothole we ate at a small diner before heading home, the wife was looking at the sales receipt this morning and guess what number table we ate at, 13.


----------



## heavy hammer

I hit a pot hole a few weeks ago and lost the inside part of my hub cap to my truck, an $80 piece.  I wasn't very happy.  Sorry to hear about your luck thewoodlands.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> Before we hit the pothole we ate at a small diner before heading home, the wife was looking at the sales receipt this morning and guess what number table we ate at, 13.


Heck, I dodge 13 potholes before I get 2 miles down the road.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Heck, I dodge 13 potholes before I get 2 miles down the road.


The car is back and all is good. There were plenty of potholes on the way back so I did plenty of bobbing & weaving when I could.


----------



## Mojappa

Busy condescending the stuff I had in single rows into tighter wood racks 3 rows deep, splitting the rounds that built up and stacking those. Just made the third bay today, hope to fill it with the last pile of splits I have. Then it’s off to fetch more wood. (BTW, this is the 2020/2021 supply)


----------



## thewoodlands

Mojappa said:


> Busy condescending the stuff I had in single rows into tighter wood racks 3 rows deep, splitting the rounds that built up and stacking those. Just made the third bay today, hope to fill it with the last pile of splits I have. Then it’s off to fetch more wood. (BTW, this is the 2020/2021 supply)


Nice work @Mojappa , I'll be doing some stacking tomorrow since the rain stopped.


----------



## Mojappa

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @Mojappa , I'll be doing some stacking tomorrow since the rain stopped.



Rain shmain lol.  Started literally the minute I fired up the splitter, determined to finish what I started I grabbed the canopy and set it up. Luckily no winds, just showers


----------



## thewoodlands

Mojappa said:


> Rain shmain lol.  Started literally the minute I fired up the splitter, determined to finish what I started I grabbed the canopy and set it up. Luckily no winds, just showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243870


Nice setup for the rain or sun, what types of firewood do you have in your stacks?


----------



## Mojappa

thewoodlands said:


> Nice setup for the rain or sun, what types of firewood do you have in your stacks?


Well.....I don’t know. Only just started burning a couple winters ago so I just get what’s available, mostly red and white oak around here. The stack on the right is two oaks dropped last year in the back yard, the other is a mix of stuff from a couple tree I just dropped and some stuff from my brother’s house (some locust mixed in here and there I think). Once I have more solidified places to store the wood (and get more trees of different species) I’ll get set up to keep em separated


----------



## RowCropRenegade

About 6 cords of mostly ash.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved some three year old soft maple,sugar maple and some yellow birch to an open stack that held the ironwood we burned in the 2018-19 heating season.

Hopefully by the end of the day Monday, I'll move another two face cord to an open area near the stuff I stacked today.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> I moved some three year old soft maple,sugar maple and some yellow birch to an open stack that held the ironwood we burned in the 2018-19 heating season.
> Hopefully by the end of the day Monday, I'll move another two face cord to an open area near the stuff I stacked today.


Yeah, moving wood is a pain. I've got a partial stack collapse to re-stack. I need to totally re-configure my stacking system. Instead of pallets, I'm thinking of going to straight, dead Sass logs with saddle notches, that will rest on top of concrete blocks and not roll. I may have to flatten the tops of the Sass logs with a saw in some spots. Maybe also a larger steel canopy area where I could stash wood, quad, splitter etc, instead of messing with the tarps.
I _did_ whack the wet Red Elm yesterday. It popped apart pretty easily with the wedge maul which flew the splits apart, overcoming the slight stringiness of the Elm (_way_ less stringy than the dead, dry Reds I've been getting out of the woods lately.)


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Yeah, moving wood is a pain. I've got a partial stack collapse to re-stack. I need to totally re-configure my stacking system. Instead of pallets, I'm thinking of going to straight, dead Sass logs with saddle notches, that will rest on top of concrete blocks and not roll. I may have to flatten the tops of the Sass logs with a saw in some spots. Maybe also a larger steel canopy area where I could stash wood, quad, splitter etc, instead of messing with the tarps.
> I _did_ whack the wet Red Elm yesterday. It popped apart pretty easily with the wedge maul which flew the splits apart, overcoming the slight stringiness of the Elm (_way_ less stringy than the dead, dry Reds I've been getting out of the woods lately.)
> View attachment 243952
> View attachment 243953


It looks like some nice solid firewood. The area I'm moving wood from has some of the wind blocked by the house, the area it's getting moved to gets a ton of sun & wind. The area I'm moving it to is easier to access in the winter too,


----------



## Kevin Weis

Thought I had cut and split enough wood to fill the shed from this past winter that was temporarily stored in an old garage.  Not done yet but looks like I didn't cut enough.  going back over to my neighbors old logging site to see what's left.  Did notice lots of 12" ash had EAB infestation and may not have survived the winter.  Might be easy pickens.  Strait trunks in forest setting very little limbs.


----------



## thewoodlands

I never did get to the ash in my post 148 so tomorrow is the day. The company that clears near the power lines for National Grid is clearing any ash (ash only) in our area, they were marking the ash today.

It should be a nice day for cutting tomorrow with a temp around 55.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> company that clears near the power lines for National Grid is clearing any ash (ash only) in our area, they were marking the ash today.


Sounds like you will get a good haul out of that. That's my next move here...go after the Ash and hope some of it is pretty dry so that I can finish filling a couple of in-law sheds. But it's been too wet the last couple weeks. Now that it's drier, I've got a couple auto repairs to do first but I _will_ get out there soon.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally felled this ash and then bucked it up, I'm thinking tomorrow will be a splitting day. This should make for some nice firewood.

When I took the dog for a walk this afternoon, I walked the back gully where most of the ash is and there are more then I originally saw.


----------



## SpaceBus

That's a good size tree.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> That's a good size tree.


I wish that it didn't need to come down but the EAB will be here quick enough. There are some bigger ones but I might not get them this year.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm with you thewoodlands, I dropped four good size ones at my place last year.  The EAB is killing all of them.  I have one at the edge of my woods probably about 2 and a half feet diameter just about all dead.  I'll probably cut down this summer.  It is a shame to see all these trees dying.


----------



## Woody Stover

What's the other stuff, Black Birch?


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> What's the other stuff, Black Birch?


I wish, it's a dead pine I cut that was in the way of the first ash I felled late this winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I split the two ash that I had felled, along with the stuff in the last picture I should have around four face...I hope.


----------



## thewoodlands

Here are some of the ash I'll start on when the weather permits.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Perfect size to cut on!


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Perfect size to cut on!


Yes they are, I have a bunch more east of where I'm working that I'm hoping I can get down.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice job, it should season quickly as well.  That's how the woods around here look as well dead ash everywhere.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Nice job, it should season quickly as well.  That's how the woods around here look as well dead ash everywhere.


Thanks @heavy hammer , I haven't seen any signs of EAB in any of the ash I split, I'll see what these other ones look like.

That backhill has a bunch of dead pine down along with some other wood (erosion control) by mother nature.


----------



## Woody Stover

Do only dead Ash get that moss on the trunks, or other species of live trees, too? In one pic, looks like some small saplings have a little moss.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Areas that have high humidity you find that typically.  Especially closer the ground.


----------



## Woody Stover

It's about 70% average humidity here, and I don't see mossy trunks except on down trees. There are probably some other factors in play, like humidity in a localized micro-climate and such. I'd think the woods where I am is more humid than what the average is in town.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Do only dead Ash get that moss on the trunks, or other species of live trees, too? In one pic, looks like some small saplings have a little moss.


I had moss on the bigger of the two that I split, it was a healthy  tree.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have some moss growing on the two large healthy locust trees I have right behind my house but it has been so wet the last year or so.  I don't know if this has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled two of the four ash in this area that we wanted, tomorrow I'll get the ash in pic 9065. I'll move the rounds in pic 9072 over to the area in pic 9069 with the bucket of the tractor so I can get ready to split.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did fell three more ash today, we'll see what we have for weather coming in for this week so I can plan on getting these c/s.

I did get a trail cleared for my wife after I felled the as, the last picture is an area we want opened up for walking and maybe the rhino.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> we'll see what we have for weather coming in for this week


Looks chilly...you might have to burn a few loads. Hope you've got some dry wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Looks chilly...you might have to burn a few loads. Hope you've got some dry wood.


I just saw that people in the higher elevations could see snow, we have pine covered from last falls shoulder season wood but that will be used this fall.

Some mornings we'll use propane and other mornings we cycle the furnace for about three minutes. We have some pine that will get burned up tonight and that's it.

I would like another three or four ash on the ground this coming week and then I can start bucking,splitting and stacking the ash. This week I'll charge the boat batteries.


----------



## SpaceBus

I forgot to take pictures but since I got the chipper I've probably shredded about 4 yards of material and started using it to level out my first tractor path. Prior to dumping the wood chips my path has been unusable since the ground thawed. Since I don't know what I'm doing yet dug several large ruts with the tractor trying to get it unstuck when the mud started forming. Soon I'll be able to get most the remaining debris out and I'll keep filling it in.


----------



## heavy hammer

Chilly and rain here for the last day or so.  I heard 70's by the coming weekend but that's a ways off a lot can change by then.  Nice job thewoodlands plenty of future firewood.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Chilly and rain here for the last day or so.  I heard 70's by the coming weekend but that's a ways off a lot can change by then.  Nice job thewoodlands plenty of future firewood.


We took the sander off the tractor today and I hooked up the drawbar with the a-frame, I'm thinking about pulling those ash out of the gully.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split the one full tree and the half of a tree I felled and bucked up the other day, I used the 4540 to move some rounds to the splitter area.

After I was done with that, I started clearing some downed chit from the gully where I felled the ash, pic 9085.


----------



## Woody Stover

I like Pine kindling but it's not readily available in our woods, as it appears to be in yours. I have to find a yard tree that's being taken down. I have one more in our yard that is on its way out but the top is still alive. That will replenish my stock in a few years.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> I like Pine kindling but it's not readily available in our woods, as it appears to be in yours. I have to find a yard tree that's being taken down. I have one more in our yard that is on its way out but the top is still alive. That will replenish my stock in a few years.


I usually use basswood if mother nature puts it on the ground but after we cleared all the pine where our new garage sits, we'll be using pine for kindling.


----------



## thewoodlands

@Woody Stover , @heavy hammer , every time I thought the rain had stopped for the day and I could start cutting.....it would start to rain hard again so I cleaned all the saws real good.  With the ash I stacked and what still needs to be stacked from last year and everything I'll cut this spring, I'm thinking I'll have between 10-12 face cord.

I did put more pine in later today since the temp might hit 37 tonight.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands nice looking pile of ash!  I think dryer warmer temps are heading your way were supposed to be in the 60's and 70's coming up.  I have grass to mow with the tractor wood to move etc.  It's time for the rain to stop for a few days.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands nice looking pile of ash!  I think dryer warmer temps are heading your way were supposed to be in the 60's and 70's coming up.  I have grass to mow with the tractor wood to move etc.  It's time for the rain to stop for a few days.


The farmers are way behind up here, they have mallards in the fields instead of crops.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled seven more ash today, that includes the small one that's bucked up in pic 9100. I did drag four logs out with the 4540, I'll probably buck everything up in the gully so the logs stay clean but I'll need an area to split in.


----------



## Woody Stover

That looks like some straight, easy splitting, right there. I'd be tempted to split some of that by hand, just so I could feel like I wasn't over the hill yet.  Wife might be impressed too...she doesn't really know how easy that stuff flies apart.


----------



## thewoodlands

I bucked up two of the ash trees that are in the gully and then pulled one out with the 4540 that's down further from the first couple of pics. I did move some of the rounds from pic 9103 to the splitter area.


----------



## SpaceBus

This weekend I hope to get a few cords processed. I have a couple piles of logs that need to get sorted. Anything over 10" get saved for lumber, the rest are firewood.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> This weekend I hope to get a few cords processed. I have a couple piles of logs that need to get sorted. Anything over 10" get saved for lumber, the rest are firewood.


This nice weather has been nice, tomorrow it's supposed to rain but I still might split.

Don't forget some pics from your work.


----------



## EODMSgt

Well, nothing to write home about but it was finally dry enough for a day to start splitting. I have around 3 cords of rounds left over from last fall that didn't get split so started on that today.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> This nice weather has been nice, tomorrow it's supposed to rain but I still might split.
> 
> Don't forget some pics from your work.


No kidding, I always forget. My wife tells me the same thing, but she's just as bad as me!


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Well, nothing to write home about but it was finally dry enough for a day to start splitting. I have around 3 cords of rounds left over from last fall that didn't get split so started on that today.
> 
> View attachment 244208
> View attachment 244211
> View attachment 244216


Nice work @EODMSgt , it looks like you have a bunch of splitting still left.

Nice looking friend.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> Well, nothing to write home about but it was finally dry enough for a day to start splitting. I have around 3 cords of rounds left over from last fall that didn't get split so started on that today.
> 
> View attachment 244208
> View attachment 244211
> View attachment 244216



My German Shepherd loves to be outside with me while I work, even if I'm using loud stuff like the chipper shredder or chainsaw. I have him on a run 30' away from where I'm working. Until just now I didn't know there was dog hearing protection, but I might just have to get some for him.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @EODMSgt , it looks like you have a bunch of splitting still left.
> 
> Nice looking friend.



Thanks. Yeah, the mind says I can do more but the body just doesn't work like it used to. Supposed to start raining again this evening into tomorrow anyway so maybe I'll get back to it on Saturday. With this stuff done, that'll give me 8 cord (more or less) for this next burning season. It'll be nice to have this stuff split and stacked for drying so I can get out and start collecting for 20/21.


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> My German Shepherd loves to be outside with me while I work, even if I'm using loud stuff like the chipper shredder or chainsaw. I have him on a run 30' away from where I'm working. Until just now I didn't know there was dog hearing protection, but I might just have to get some for him.



I didn't even know there was such a thing as dog hearing protection. I used to keep mine inside while I was doing timberwork however they prefer to be outside with me despite the noise. I keep them about 30 to 50 feet away and they're good with that for the most part. They're not tied up so every once in a while the younger one gets curious and ventures up close.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the mind says I can do more but the body just doesn't work like it used to. Supposed to start raining again this evening into tomorrow anyway so maybe I'll get back to it on Saturday. With this stuff done, that'll give me 8 cord (more or less) for this next burning season. It'll be nice to have this stuff split and stacked for drying so I can get out and start collecting for 20/21.


I'm hoping the ash that I felled gets me back to four years ahead, once I get the gully opened up where I can get the rhino through (hoping for the tractor too) this fall I can get more ash.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> I didn't even know there was such a thing as dog hearing protection. I used to keep mine inside while I was doing timberwork however they prefer to be outside with me despite the noise. I keep them about 30 to 50 feet away and they're good with that for the most part. They're not tied up so every once in a while the younger one gets curious and ventures up close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244217



Heh, my Shepherd is a rescue and was not a good study at dog school. He likes to wander after a while and live too close to a road and assholes to let him wander free. There are also a ton of deer, squirrels, turkey, and other critters for him to chase, so I definitely don't trust him with my back turned haha!

Well, turns out all the dog hearing protection is a scam after reading comments. It would be like putting plastic cups over the dogs ears, nor really worth much.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> I'm hoping the ash that I felled gets me back to four years ahead, once I get the gully opened up where I can get the rhino through (hoping for the tractor too) this fall I can get more ash.



I've been drooling over the pics you keep posting of those ash. That'll be some nice firewood! Most of what I get is using the forest service permit for dead and down so it's not like I can drive right up to the tree with anything (truck, Ranger or tractor). Every piece is a labor of love to find, buck and haul out by foot to the road. I love doing it though. Any day in the mountains outdoors is better than any day in a city. Still, it would be nice to be able to use some mechanical means to get the timber to the road. Definitely jealous seeing you able to use the tractor with forks!  The best I can do is if something goes over the embankment on some of the forest service roads. No one else is willing to do that much work but I just drop over the side with a cable and winch the logs up to the road. Scrounged a lot of good timber that way.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> I've been drooling over the pics you keep posting of those ash. That'll be some nice firewood! Most of what I get is using the forest service permit for dead and down so it's not like I can drive right up to the tree with anything (truck, Ranger or tractor). Every piece is a labor of love to find, buck and haul out by foot to the road. I love doing it though. Any day in the mountains outdoors is better than any day in a city. Still, it would be nice to be able to use some mechanical means to get the timber to the road. Definitely jealous seeing you able to use the tractor with forks!  The best I can do is if something goes over the embankment on some of the forest service roads. No one else is willing to do that much work but I just drop over the side with a cable and winch the logs up to the road. Scrounged a lot of good timber that way.



I'm glad you said something first. 90% of my trees are soft woods. We are loathe to cut down any of the very few maples and birches on our property anyway since they are beautiful even in the winter. At least I'll have loads of lumber when I get a mill.

Along the lines of getting trees out, a pto skidding winch is amazing. I've dragged out 30+ trees with mine.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> I've been drooling over the pics you keep posting of those ash. That'll be some nice firewood! Most of what I get is using the forest service permit for dead and down so it's not like I can drive right up to the tree with anything (truck, Ranger or tractor). Every piece is a labor of love to find, buck and haul out by foot to the road. I love doing it though. Any day in the mountains outdoors is better than any day in a city. Still, it would be nice to be able to use some mechanical means to get the timber to the road. Definitely jealous seeing you able to use the tractor with forks!  The best I can do is if something goes over the embankment on some of the forest service roads. No one else is willing to do that much work but I just drop over the side with a cable and winch the logs up to the road. Scrounged a lot of good timber that way.


It sounds like you work pretty hard getting your firewood. We were brought up in the country and then moved to a small town but once we had a chance on buying our lot, we did that and then had a house built in even a smaller town. The same guy who sold us the house lot ended up selling us 136 acres of woods which is usually where our wood comes from.

The city has its good points but I'm a country person, I can't stand the traffic.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> It sounds like you work pretty hard getting your firewood. We were brought up in the country and then moved to a small town but once we had a chance on buying our lot, we did that and then had a house built in even a smaller town. The same guy who sold us the house lot ended up selling us 136 acres of woods which is usually where our wood comes from.
> 
> The city has its good points but I'm a country person, I can't stand the traffic.



I too cannot live in the city. My wife is from the city and got spoiled to rural living, neither of us would go back.


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> I'm glad you said something first. 90% of my trees are soft woods. We are loathe to cut down any of the very few maples and birches on our property anyway since they are beautiful even in the winter. At least I'll have loads of lumber when I get a mill.
> 
> Along the lines of getting trees out, a pto skidding winch is amazing. I've dragged out 30+ trees with mine.



I'm in the same boat in that I refuse to cut down any of my hardwood. It's a mix of oak, maple, beech and birch and I'll only cut hardwood on my property if it's dead/dying. I wish I could use a skidder winch however you can't in the national forest.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> I'm in the same boat in that I refuse to cut down any of my hardwood. It's a mix of oak, maple, beech and birch and I'll only cut hardwood on my property if it's dead/dying. I wish I could use a skidder winch however you can't in the national forest.


You will definitely stay in shape hauling rounds out of the woods like that! Both times we drove to Maine from NC we stayed Gorham and went to the top of Mt Washington. I'd like to go back after we finish fixing the house. It was a struggle for me to leave both times, I started looking at land around Gorham the first time. Living on the coast is awesome, especially since there are still some nice hills around here, but I'm from the mountains.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice pics of the dogs EODMsgt my two labs are my woods/ wood cutting buddies.  My older lab likes to venture away on his own.  With all the coyote's lately people have said to keep an eye of for them.  Your shepherds would stand a better chance than my two but no dog owner wants to have that interaction happen.  All that locust I got a few posts ago was the same  I had to carry all up the side of one of our tower rightaways.  It was a rough day.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Nice pics of the dogs EODMsgt my two labs are my woods/ wood cutting buddies.  My older lab likes to venture away on his own.  With all the coyote's lately people have said to keep an eye of for them.  Your shepherds would stand a better chance than my two but no dog owner wants to have that interaction happen.  All that locust I got a few posts ago was the same  I had to carry all up the side of one of our tower rightaways.  It was a rough day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238


Nice work @heavy hammer , that's some nice firewood. I couldn't carry that chit out unless it was smaller rounds.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started today splitting the rounds I bucked up yesterday (pic 9111) and then moved the log that was left to the splitter where I bucked it up and split. Pics 9122 & 9123 are the same pile that I hope to get 2 plus face cord from.


----------



## thewoodlands

I also did some trail maintenance in the gully where I felled the ash, hopefully by the middle of next week, I can pull the splitter down where the bucked up ash rounds are. I did use the 4540 to move some bigger dead pine.


----------



## EODMSgt

heavy hammer said:


> Nice pics of the dogs EODMsgt my two labs are my woods/ wood cutting buddies.  My older lab likes to venture away on his own.  With all the coyote's lately people have said to keep an eye of for them.  Your shepherds would stand a better chance than my two but no dog owner wants to have that interaction happen.  All that locust I got a few posts ago was the same  I had to carry all up the side of one of our tower rightaways.  It was a rough day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244238



Labs are great dogs! The bear and coyote give my spread a wide berth with these two on guard. That's a nice haul of locust you have there. Lot of work hauling each piece out by hand but it adds an old school feel to the whole thing and makes me appreciate it that much more every time I throw a piece in the stove.


----------



## SpaceBus

Got half a cord done today. Going to go through my other stack of logs and buck everything that's too small for milling tomorrow if it's dry enough. I hate trying to process wood when it's slick. . I'm hoping for more dry weather since my grading attachment is inbound. Maybe in another month I'll have the mill set up.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Got half a cord done today. Going to go through my other stack of logs and buck everything that's too small for milling tomorrow if it's dry enough. I hate trying to process wood when it's slick. . I'm hoping for more dry weather since my grading attachment is inbound. Maybe in another month I'll have the mill set up.


Nice work @SpaceBus , it's nice to have some nice weather but soon we'll be complaining about the bugs.


----------



## thewoodlands

This morning I decided to check a cherry tree that is in the middle of the gully I've been cleaning up, it showed signs of ant damage so we put the cable on it and felled it.

Pic 9124 is the 4540 getting ready to pull the log up the hill, 9125 is the stump, 9126 is the bottom of the log,9127 is the cherry log up the hill, 9128 is my back saver,9129 is some clearing of dead pine in the gully,9130 is a white pine with pileated woodpecker damage and the last pic is the gully opened up on that end.


----------



## SpaceBus

I've had a few trees around here with the dark and soft heart wood. One of the trees I pruned had monster (for a fir tree) 10" limbs but the inside looked weird. I split the remainder of the limb at the widest part and the center was dark, sticky, and very wet. It broke/flaked off easy. Usually when I see punky wood it's the same color as the rest, so this is somewhat new to me. Is this just rot? Makes me think the parent tree should come down, but it's one of the larger trees on our property.


----------



## thewoodlands

After I get all the ash bucked up, split and some of it stacked, I'll grab this maple on our property I do most of the cutting on.


----------



## SpaceBus

You have a ton of wonderful mature trees! I'm jealous. A "big" tree on our land is anything over 20"


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> You have a ton of wonderful mature trees! I'm jealous. A "big" tree on our land is anything over 20"


Every so often we get a few big trees down, especially from high winds or an occasional microburst but most trees that are down or damaged can be taken care of with a 20 inch bar.

I'm not sure what year it was we had our last micro burst but I still have cherry down from that but with EAB in our county, I'm grabbing ash this spring & fall.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Getting ready to dive into some standing dead Ash tomorrow.  Hopefully it will fill the shed.  All died this past winter from EAB and too saturated ground from creek flooding nearby.


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Getting ready to dive into some standing dead Ash tomorrow.  Hopefully it will fill the shed.  All died this past winter from EAB and too saturated ground from creek flooding nearby.


Watch those tops on the EAB infected trees, stay safe.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> You have a ton of wonderful mature trees! I'm jealous. A "big" tree on our land is anything over 20"


We have some iffy weather the next two days so I'll sharpen a bunch of chains today. Tomorrow could be our worst day, high winds.


----------



## SpaceBus

It's cloudy, but dry, so in an hour or so when I'm more awake (had coffee) I'll go out and cut. I've got two super sharp chains which should be enough for all day.


----------



## Kevin Weis

thewoodlands said:


> Watch those tops on the EAB infected trees, stay safe.



They just died so likely they are not going to break off easily.  Also in a forest setting so straight trunk for about 75', and 16" DBH maybe.  Perfect size.


----------



## heavy hammer

Everyone that has ash seems to be saying about the same nice straight trees that are all dead or dying.  While mowing yesterday I noticed another ash that needs removed it's a smaller one about 8 to 10 inch diameter.  EODMsgt I know it sounds stupid but after a tough day processing wood weather it is hauling splitting cutting etc.  It gives you a great feeling, like you said in the winter when filling the stove it feels that much better.  Me my father and my brother were splitting wood at his property a couple weeks ago.  It is hard work splitting by hand but it's good times reminds me when we were kids in the woods with Dad.  To many people would rather see the world behind the screen of a computer or a phone than be out there in.


----------



## SpaceBus

Well, rain came and I only split about two tractor (FEL bucket) loads of wood before reaching my cold and wet limit. Before I started splitting I bucked a whole tank a fuel worth with the 460, but didn't get it all split yet. 


Most of the sub 6" stuff like saplings and tops are being saved for future projects. I'm going to try and get a small corral and stall built for an alpaca before summer is over. The soft ground is slowing progress.


----------



## thewoodlands

I spent some time this morning sharpening chains, 16,18 and some 20 inch chains so I should be set. I have another 20 & 25 inch chain soaking in some fluid to clean the chains, they both were used on that dirty cherry.

We hit 75 today with the temps starting to fall with a storm headed our way with possible wind gust of 50 mph.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I spent some time this morning sharpening chains, 16,18 and some 20 inch chains so I should be set. I have another 20 & 25 inch chain soaking in some fluid to clean the chains, they both were used on that dirty cherry.
> 
> We hit 75 today with the temps starting to fall with a storm headed our way with possible wind gust of 50 mph.



Yesterday, after about the same amount of processing, I forgot to take any pics but I did make a huge pot of pasta sauce from scratch. I added some mushrooms for "meatballs" and some crumbled up vegetarian "sausage" and it was like a guilt free fake meat sauce. Honestly it's probably the best pasta sauce I've ever had and I used to live in Italy. I made something similar for my mother in law with store bought sauce and she couldn't even tell there wasn't any meat in it. Now that I know you like cooking I'll have to remember photos. About a week ago I made some lamb vindaloo from scratch.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Every so often we get a few big trees down, especially from high winds or an occasional microburst but most trees that are down or damaged can be taken care of with a 20 inch bar.
> 
> I'm not sure what year it was we had our last micro burst but I still have cherry down from that but with EAB in our county, I'm grabbing ash this spring & fall.


One night while in the RV it starts raining and getting windy, so I go out to put the awning away. At this time I was still smoking, so I lit one up and texted my wife about how crappy the weather is while she was at work. I didn't even hit send before my first ever micro burst experience resulted in the awning being thrown over the roof of the RV ripping the arms off the side of the bus. It was terrifying, and I've done some scary chit.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> One night while in the RV it starts raining and getting windy, so I go out to put the awning away. At this time I was still smoking, so I lit one up and texted my wife about how crappy the weather is while she was at work. I didn't even hit send before my first ever micro burst experience resulted in the awning being thrown over the roof of the RV ripping the arms off the side of the bus. It was terrifying, and I've done some scary chit.


They sure are, I got caught in the last big one we had but I finally made it to the nearest store, I thought the roof was coming off. A tree came down on a car on the state highway but the town or state guys were able to get her out.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> One night while in the RV it starts raining and getting windy, so I go out to put the awning away. At this time I was still smoking, so I lit one up and texted my wife about how crappy the weather is while she was at work. I didn't even hit send before my first ever micro burst experience resulted in the awning being thrown over the roof of the RV ripping the arms off the side of the bus. It was terrifying, and I've done some scary chit.


It looks like the heavier storms will stay south of us.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> It looks like the heavier storms will stay south of us.


I saw thunderstorms forecast locally. So far this will be the first here in Maine for me, if any storms come. East of the Appalachian mountains in NC thunderstorms roll though every other day. I almost miss the thunder.


----------



## heavy hammer

I was able to move all that wood today before the rain moved in


----------



## Kevin Weis

One 15" ash down got a half cord maybe.  Tree decided it wanted to go opposite way and bar got pinched.  Took an hour to get it free.  Result new bar and new chain.  Also was a few degrees shy of 90.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 244309
> View attachment 244310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to move all that wood today before the rain moved in


You'll be busy by the looks of your stacks, nice work. How much rain did you get?


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> One 15" ash down got a half cord maybe.  Tree decided it wanted to go opposite way and bar got pinched.  Took an hour to get it free.  Result new bar and new chain.  Also was a few degrees shy of 90.


I'm glad you're ok, a bar or chain you can replace.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I saw thunderstorms forecast locally. So far this will be the first here in Maine for me, if any storms come. East of the Appalachian mountains in NC thunderstorms roll though every other day. I almost miss the thunder.


We never received any thunder or rain which is ok with me, the old frame is liking the day off.


----------



## heavy hammer

Not a lot but enough to make it muddy again.  The temps. dropped by over 20 degrees.  It was 85 and sunny today with a nice breeze, but I knew the rain was coming.  My excavator buddy has a job coming up where I'll be getting a dump load of ash maybe even two loads.  I'm just stacking the logs up for now since I have so much wood cut and stacked it's easier thewoodlands to move it in log form right now.  I have to restock my main burn pile that is close to the house so that should open up some room.


----------



## heavy hammer

Kevin other than a bar and chain everything good?  Everyone one of us has been there and done that, as long as no one was hurt it's all good


----------



## Kevin Weis

Yep all good otherwise, thanks!


----------



## SpaceBus

Kevin Weis said:


> Yep all good otherwise, thanks!


Good to hear. I've pinched my bar several times, but putting a 90 in it is impressive!


----------



## Kevin Weis

Sorry, the bar not bent 90 degrees it was close to 90 degrees feel like air temp yesterday which was to be reckoned with as well.  the bar actually didn't appear bent but the chain groove was closed up some and I didn't feel like taking the time to straiten that out but I'll do that when I got time for future use since it wasn't that worn.   New bar and chain from Lowes fixed that.  Wifey wasn't happy with the bill though.


----------



## thewoodlands

We still had some good wind gust today so I decided to get a haircut and buy some pellets for the next couple of years. Tomorrow looks like a good day so we'll get the ash out of the gully and hopefully drop the cherry. 

Tonight we'll drop to around 42 so I'll burn the last of the pine we have indoors.


----------



## EODMSgt

Took advantage of a great weather day and finished splitting the bulk of the rounds I had leftover from last fall. Splitting wood with no bugs, a few rain drops and temps in the low 50's with a strong wind made it feel more like October than late May. I'm ready for autumn.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Took advantage of a great weather day and finished splitting the bulk of the rounds I had leftover from last fall. Splitting wood with no bugs, a few rain drops and temps In the low 50's with a strong wind made it feel more like October than late May. I'm ready for autumn.
> 
> 
> View attachment 244368
> View attachment 244369
> View attachment 244370


Looks great @EODMSgt , nice work. The bugs are out up here, the skeeters are hungry.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Same here but you can include Deer Flies and Ticks.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> Looks great @EODMSgt , nice work. The bugs are out up here, the skeeters are hungry.



Thanks. The bugs have been out in force the last few days however with the strong wind today, I didn't see a single one. They had hurricane force winds on top of Mount Washington so being only about 14 miles away as the crow flies, the wind came howling down the valley and blew all those buggers away for at least one day.

Looking at the pics I posted reminds me the work is never done. Since the stacks of rounds were in three different spots, I ended up with one more pile of splits to be stacked, three piles of debris to clean up, three piles of shorts/uglies to find a place for, a pile of punky wood to be disposed of and a pile of oak and maple splits to be stacked for 20/21. I still have three cord of green splits to stack and then it's time to start scrounging for the 20/21 season.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> Thanks. The bugs have been out in force the last few days however with the strong wind today, I didn't see a single one. They had hurricane force winds on top of Mount Washington so being only about 14 miles away as the crow flies, the wind came howling down the valley and blew all those buggers away for at least one day.
> 
> Looking at the pics I posted reminds me the work is never done. Since the stacks of rounds were in three different spots, I ended up with one more pile of splits to be stacked, three piles of debris to clean up, three piles of shorts/uglies to find a place for, a pile of punky wood to be disposed of and a pile of oak and maple splits to be stacked for 20/21. I still have three cord of green splits to stack and then it's time to start scrounging for the 20/21 season.



I didn't want to leave the area you live in when we visited last summer. 

I've got plenty to buck and split, plus a stack of rounds that's in an area to soft to reach with the tractor currently.


----------



## thewoodlands

I cut the ash that was across the gully in half and then pulled the logs out.  Pic 9132 is the top half, 9133,34 and 35 is the last log and the rest is everything bucked up (42 rounds) with plans on splitting it tomorrow depending on the weather.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> I cut the ash that was across the gully in half and then pulled the logs out.  Pic 9132 is the top half, 9133,34 and 35 is the last log and the rest is everything bucked up (42 rounds) with plans on splitting it tomorrow depending on the weather.



Nice! That's some great looking ash there. Scrounged up a bit here today, about 32 rounds plus a few long pieces I have to cut down.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Nice! That's some great looking ash there. Scrounged up a bit here today, about 32 rounds plus a few long pieces I have to cut down.
> 
> 
> View attachment 244400
> View attachment 244401


The skeeters are out in force here, how about your area?

Nice work.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> The skeeters are out in force here, how about your area?
> 
> Nice work.



No bugs this morning and the mosquitos aren't out yet however the black flies were thick as heck by the afternoon.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> No bugs this morning and the mosquitos aren't out yet however the black flies were thick as heck by the afternoon.


They treat some of the swamps,streams and brooks in our area for black flies.

It looks like we could get some high winds tomorrow, so far this year it has missed us with the storms going north or south of us.

Strong to locally severe thunderstorms are possible during the mid to
late afternoon hours Thursday, and into Thursday evening, across
northern New York and into western Vermont. Stronger storms have the
potential for strong wind gusts up to 60 mph and small hail. Dangerous
cloud-to-ground lightning and brief heavy rainfall can also be
expected. If you have outdoor plans for Thursday afternoon into
Thursday evening, stay tuned to the latest forecasts.


----------



## heavy hammer

They are  calling for rain pretty much all weekend around here.  I'm hoping to get some mulch done and some grass cut,  but I might be working all weekend if it storms bad.  Mice looking stacks EODMSgt..


----------



## SpaceBus

Today ended up being pretty decent. I had to do some stuff earlier in the day, but I still managed to run a tank of fuel through the 460. I managed to split one round before the splitter ran out of gas. I would upload a photo, but apparently the files are too big when the camera is set to 24mp... anyone know how to get around this?


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> Today ended up being pretty decent. I had to do some stuff earlier in the day, but I still managed to run a tank of fuel through the 460. I managed to split one round before the splitter ran out of gas. I would upload a photo, but apparently the files are too big when the camera is set to 24mp... anyone know how to get around this?


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> View attachment 244407



Oh trust me, I had my bug net on the whole time I was splitting.


----------



## thewoodlands

This was the ash I pulled out of the gully yesterday, it's all split. I was planning on splitting some ash in the gully but I moved a few pieces of equipment inside in case we get a bad storm.

Before I start splitting in the gully, I'll buck up the ash in pic 9074.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Today ended up being pretty decent. I had to do some stuff earlier in the day, but I still managed to run a tank of fuel through the 460. I managed to split one round before the splitter ran out of gas. I would upload a photo, but apparently the files are too big when the camera is set to 24mp... anyone know how to get around this?


So far any severe warnings are well south of us, south of Watertown NY to Syracuse NY but the rumbling has started here.


----------



## SpaceBus

I tried out the land plane today, and it worked really well. Unfortunately, there just wasn't much gravel left. The before photos are kind of deceiving due to the surface being so dry, now it's much darker. I don't know if the photos will really show how much smoother it is, but it's a big difference. After making several passes in either direction, I drove up and down repeatedly with all of the giant stones that came up as I went.


----------



## thewoodlands

It looks good @SpaceBus , nothing wrong with that job.


----------



## SpaceBus

I think some gravel will be going down soon. I managed to split two bucket loads before it got dark.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I think some gravel will be going down soon. I managed to split two bucket loads before it got dark.


When we bought the 4540 in 2016, we did our driveway with two or three truck loads.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> When we bought the 4540 in 2016, we did our driveway with two or three truck loads.


Yep, I'll probably need just as much.


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> I tried out the land plane today, and it worked really well. Unfortunately, there just wasn't much gravel left. The before photos are kind of deceiving due to the surface being so dry, now it's much darker. I don't know if the photos will really show how much smoother it is, but it's a big difference. After making several passes in either direction, I drove up and down repeatedly with all of the giant stones that came up as I went.



Looks good. Multiple passes is the only way to really level it out. It can get monotonous however working on the tractor isn't really work.

From the pictures it looks as if you created a lip at the edges of the driveway. Be careful about that as water will not be able to run off the driveway except downhill. You'll need to either scrape the edges so the water can flow off the driveway onto the sides or at least cut some side waterbars/trenches. If you're not doing a crown in the center of the driveway so water flows towards both sides, you should at least angle it slightly towards whichever side is lower. It's all trial and error and nothing one or two dump loads of gravel won't fix. Looks good for first time playing with the land plane. I use a box blade with my tractor.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> Looks good. Multiple passes is the only way to really level it out. It can get monotonous however working on the tractor isn't really work.
> 
> From the pictures it looks as if you created a lip at the edges of the driveway. Be careful about that as water will not be able to run off the driveway except downhill. You'll need to either scrape the edges so the water can flow off the driveway onto the sides or at least cut some side waterbars/trenches. If you're not doing a crown in the center of the driveway so water flows towards both sides, you should at least angle it slightly towards whichever side is lower. It's all trial and error and nothing one or two dump loads of gravel won't fix. Looks good for first time playing with the land plane. I use a box blade with my tractor.



The "lip" is really just some roughed up sod, it's probably gone already. I tried to give it a crown, but the dirt just didn't want to work with me and there's hardly any gravel left. For the first hour I had the rippers at their most shallow positions, but I flipped them to do the finishing work. There were drainage ditches on either side, but trees have grown in them. There is a slight pitch in the road towards the downhill side rather than a crown, but I think that's how it was down originally.


----------



## SpaceBus

It rained all night, so I was dying to see how it turned out. The rain really helped pack it all down. The center is softer than I'd like, and I didn't pack down the parking area at the top very well. I was beat when I finished working yesterday and forgot to put the cover back on the splitter. Overall I'm happy with the results. Without knowing the history of the property, it seems the road was either never maintained or it is just hard packed glacial till. Perhaps they never brought gravel in. Nothing is of any kind of uniformity, so I'm leaning towards never any gravel put down to begin with. I was able to make a better transition into the cut through I made on the side of the driveway. That was going to be an access to the cleared part of the property, but as soon as I made it through to the other side with the tractor, it sank. I don't know if I'll ever be able to drive on the cleared portion of our property without making another road. 

All in all, I'd call it a success. More gravel will certainly improve things. Maybe I'll call the materials place today.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Looks good!


----------



## SpaceBus

Kevin Weis said:


> Looks good!


Thank you, seeing it after the rain was very encouraging. We are going to need gravel for a different project, so a good time to put some good crushed interlocking gravel and rock dust.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally bucked up and split this ash (9074b), there were between 40-42 rounds, the splits went on top of the existing ash splits.


----------



## Mojappa

Had a couple trees dropped to open up sunlight to the backyard so we can grow more food and such. Stacked the rounds I had but still have to finish getting it bucked, saw started cutting crooked so I stopped. New bar and chain put on today, should get the last of it cleaned up today.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It rained all night, so I was dying to see how it turned out. The rain really helped pack it all down. The center is softer than I'd like, and I didn't pack down the parking area at the top very well. I was beat when I finished working yesterday and forgot to put the cover back on the splitter. Overall I'm happy with the results. Without knowing the history of the property, it seems the road was either never maintained or it is just hard packed glacial till. Perhaps they never brought gravel in. Nothing is of any kind of uniformity, so I'm leaning towards never any gravel put down to begin with. I was able to make a better transition into the cut through I made on the side of the driveway. That was going to be an access to the cleared part of the property, but as soon as I made it through to the other side with the tractor, it sank. I don't know if I'll ever be able to drive on the cleared portion of our property without making another road.
> 
> All in all, I'd call it a success. More gravel will certainly improve things. Maybe I'll call the materials place today.


Looks great @SpaceBus , you could charge for a job like that.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Looks great @SpaceBus , you could charge for a job like that.


That's encouraging to hear!


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> That's encouraging to hear!


You tell the boss that woody said she should pay the operated.....food does count.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> You tell the boss that woody said she should pay the operated.....food does count.


Ha, we are researching the viability for her to drop out of the rat race entirely and for real be my boss. With a trailer and a commercial mower I might be able to really make some money.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Ha, we are researching the viability for her to drop out of the rat race entirely and for real be my boss. With a trailer and a commercial mower I might be able to really make some money.


The warning was just taken off so we just received more rain.

It seems like there are a good amount of people mowing in the north country for a business, if you're in an area with older people you could do ok. I'm not sure how many are on the books.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> The warning was just taken off so we just received more rain.
> 
> It seems like there are a good amount of people mowing in the north country for a business, if you're in an area with older people you could do ok. I'm not sure how many are on the books.



Ideally I'll be able to do a lot more than mow with the right trailer. We also want to do a Christmas tree farm, but that will take quite a while.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice job SpaceBus looks good.  All I did was mulch and mow this weekend.  It has been raining all day here I'm glad I got all the mulch down.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Nice job SpaceBus looks good.  All I did was mulch and mow this weekend.  It has been raining all day here I'm glad I got all the mulch down.


It turned out to be a nice day but since we received a chit load of rain yesterday/night, I stayed off any trails. I will be removing some shrubs and the roots for a lady this week so I sharpened my mudder chains real good.

Tomorrow we are planning on taking down a pine so the eastside of the house gets more sun.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> It turned out to be a nice day but since we received a chit load of rain yesterday/night, I stayed off any trails. I will be removing some shrubs and the roots for a lady this week so I sharpened my mudder chains real good.
> 
> Tomorrow we are planning on taking down a pine so the eastside of the house gets more sun.



We have a cluster of large beautiful red spruce that are both close to the house and shade it quite a bit. The upper limbs block part of our view as well, but the trees themselves are great. We consider felling them, but we aren't sure.


----------



## sweedish

The mower and the carts are how I got most of the firewood, far left was this years, once upon a time 2/3 full, i think the burning season is done for now, which is good, I was down to a 1/3 of a cord. I shifted it into the far right one. 

Middle one is next years, I have more hardwood in it than The previous years. That bay I filled with standing dead. The far right is the following years, mainly lying dead. When I return to cutting I’ll finish it with standing dead, then start filling the left bay again. For now I’m taking a hiatus from cutting since I put the deck back on. 

The holhouzen is green I cut this year, I guess it’s an safety net if I can’t cut as much as I need. 

All of this has been cut since February, I measured the carts and 12 carts is about a cord. If I can get a fair amount of firewood done this upcoming winter I should be able to get 3 years ahead. Today was only 6 carts, so half a cord.


----------



## heavy hammer

Every little bit adds up sweedish.  I ended up cleaning out the stoves and chimneys and replacing the catalyst in the Kuma I'll post some pics later.


----------



## sweedish

heavy hammer said:


> Every little bit adds up sweedish.  I ended up cleaning out the stoves and chimneys and replacing the catalyst in the Kuma I'll post some pics later.



I have a fire right now actually, I am sick with something so I’m freezing.


----------



## thewoodlands

The pine is down with some of it bucked up, more shoulder season wood. Good ole softwood makes me think I can almost sharpen. All the wood chips in the old wheelbarrow is from making the back cut when felling the pine.

We will mill up some boards from the biggest 12 foot section.


----------



## SpaceBus

My wife finally used the splitter today and enjoyed it. Next I'm hoping she will drive the tractor. I don't know if she will ever use a chainsaw, but who knows.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> The pine is down with some of it bucked up, more shoulder season wood. Good ole softwood makes me think I can almost sharpen. All the wood chips in the old wheelbarrow is from making the back cut when felling the pine.
> 
> We will mill up some boards from the biggest 12 foot section.



I wish we had some nice pines here, the slabs are great with the thick bark. I know most people don't like thick bark, but the live edge pieces are gorgeous. I was excited to find two medium sized cedars on the edge of the property.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I wish we had some nice pines here, the slabs are great with the thick bark. I know most people don't like thick bark, but the live edge pieces are gorgeous. I was excited to find two medium sized cedars on the edge of the property.


I actually milled up some slabs from a white pine mother nature felled but they all cracked pretty good. The best pine we have are on the backhill where I felled those ash, straight,big and tall.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> My wife finally used the splitter today and enjoyed it. Next I'm hoping she will drive the tractor. I don't know if she will ever use a chainsaw, but who knows.


There are many married couples in our neck of the woods that have been married over 50 years for one reason only, the wife was never taught how to shoot.  The splitter,tractor and maybe the chainsaw are ok but don't be teaching the boss how to shoot.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> There are many married couples in our neck of the woods that have been married over 50 years for one reason only, the wife was never taught how to shoot.  The splitter,tractor and maybe the chainsaw are ok but don't be teaching the boss how to shoot.


She's probably just as good a shot as me with a hand gun . I'd probably out shoot her, and most other folks, with a rifle. I didn't teach her how to shoot though, she knew how before I met her.


----------



## thewoodlands

It's raining pretty good so I took the utility trailer in for the annual inspection, all is good. Next on the list is to make sure the bolts are tight where the backhoe mounts onto the tractor.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Got my stoves switched out this past weekend (replaced VC Encore with new VC Intrepid).  Woodshed nearly two thirds full.  Need to cut one more dead Ash to fill it then good for no more cutting till Fall.  Day's get shorter in four weeks.  Hopefully get my break in burns done by end of October.


----------



## kvesi122

Been working on 2 different wood supplies from neighbors the past few months when I have time. Had a 4 cord delivery of log length wood back in Feb as well. Hands haven't gone permanently numb from the maul yet! First 2 pics are from a section of the woods behind my house where a landscaping company cut trees down for my neighbor and left them all. It's slow going bucking everything up but I can cut it all to the lengths that I want. 

The last pics are from the most recent cut. Another landscaping company bucked them up but some of the rounds are 30" + in diameter. Have to use wedges to bust them in half and the maul to break them into smaller pieces. The maul was just bouncing off. Rounds are still super green and some were cut at an angle. 

After everything is done I hope to have a little more than 2 years of wood stacked up.


----------



## SpaceBus

Kevin Weis said:


> Got my stoves switched out this past weekend (replaced VC Encore with new VC Intrepid).  Woodshed nearly two thirds full.  Need to cut one more dead Ash to fill it then good for no more cutting till Fall.  Day's get shorter in four weeks.  Hopefully get my break in burns done by end of October.



I hope it works out for you. It's a handsome stove.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Honestly can't wait to try it out.  Does not have a downdraft exhaust like it's bigger cousins.  Horizontal thru the cat and out.  And it's a steel cat now.  Operators manual says ceramic but it's not.  Topic for another forum though.


----------



## MTASH

Got the first load of the year under my belt on Saturday. We dipped into next winter's stash this spring, so this rounds out the stack for winter 2019-2020.  Need a few more loads for 2020-2021.


----------



## thewoodlands

I removed 4 smaller stumps for a lady earlier today, it took about an hour to remove the stumps and roots so that sharp chain (dull today) is getting a nice soaking in a degreaser (WD 40 Specialist) and I'll sharpen it tomorrow.

It was a perfect day to do the job, nice and cool without any bugs.


----------



## thewoodlands

I put the pallet forks on the 4540 so I could move the sand in bags we used for the three point sander, the sand was in front of the backhoe so that is clear if we want to put the hoe on. Hopefully by fall we have more shelves up and a better place for sand storage along with everything else on the floor.

Once we get the hoe on, I'll give it a good greasing before I use it.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I put the pallet forks on the 4540 so I could move the sand in bags we used for the three point sander, the sand was in front of the backhoe so that is clear if we want to put the hoe on. Hopefully by fall we have more shelves up and a better place for sand storage along with everything else on the floor.
> 
> Once we get the hoe on, I'll give it a good greasing before I use it.



One of my goals this year is better sand storage for winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> One of my goals this year is better sand storage for winter.


We have three big garbage cans we fill early in the summer with sand off our property, that gets tucked away nice in both garages but the sand for the sander was new, I'm not sure where I'll store it but in front of the hoe will be off limits.


----------



## SpaceBus

So far this year I've processed about five cords. This weekend I plan on cutting quite a bit. Yesterday I found a rock hiding under a log and that was my last sharp chain. Tomorrow I'll set up the grinder and sharpen all three for the 460. I'm shooting for 12 cords CSS minimum this summer, almost all fir and spruce. It should mostly be ready by this winter. Someone in town is sitting on a bunch of seasoned maple they don't need anymore, but I am also out of covered wood storage for the time being. I'm hoping to build a rudimentary covered wood shed and fill it up with the aforementioned maple before winter, but we'll see. There's a lot of things I'd like to do before this winter! 

The pic is just the racks I built that I can see from the house, I just think they look nice. There's two cords sitting in boxes I made out of pallets, and another cord in a similar setup elsewhere.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> So far this year I've processed about five cords. This weekend I plan on cutting quite a bit. Yesterday I found a rock hiding under a log and that was my last sharp chain. Tomorrow I'll set up the grinder and sharpen all three for the 460. I'm shooting for 12 cords CSS minimum this summer, almost all fir and spruce. It should mostly be ready by this winter. Someone in town is sitting on a bunch of seasoned maple they don't need anymore, but I am also out of covered wood storage for the time being. I'm hoping to build a rudimentary covered wood shed and fill it up with the aforementioned maple before winter, but we'll see. There's a lot of things I'd like to do before this winter!
> 
> The pic is just the racks I built that I can see from the house, I just think they look nice. There's two cords sitting in boxes I made out of pallets, and another cord in a similar setup elsewhere.


Nice work @SpaceBus , you can never have enough firewood. I would get the maple and make room real quick.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't cut at all today since we had visitors today, hopefully tomorrow I can get more ash bucked up.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was a small earthquake (2.6) and it was recorded about 14 miles west-southwest of Malone in Franklin County, we felt the rumble here.

https://www.wwnytv.com/


----------



## thewoodlands

These are the last two ash that I felled a while back, they're the last two that weren't bucked up. I do have some ash logs that are a certain length that we pulled out with the tractor that need bucking up. I'll split all these rounds before the stacking starts.

Pic 9169 are the two ash, the ash from further up the hill is across the bigger ash, pics 9171,72 and 73 are most of the rounds that need splitting.


----------



## EODMSgt

Very nice thewoodlands. Looking at your pics always makes me want to go get my own woodlot. Suffice to say I'll just stick with scrounging from the forest for now. 

I scrounged up about a cord over the last week or so (all hardwood and primarily beech, birch and oak). Will get it all split next week, hopefully, and then head back out for more. I found a large beech tree that came down last fall (supported, not laying on the ground) so I want to tackle that. It's a couple hundred feet off the road so it'll be a lot of work to haul each piece out by hand but worth it in the end. Working on the 20/21 stuff now so not as big of a rush.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Very nice thewoodlands. Looking at your pics always makes me want to go get my own woodlot. Suffice to say I'll just stick with scrounging from the forest for now.
> 
> I scrounged up about a cord over the last week or so (all hardwood and primarily beech, birch and oak). Will get it all split next week, hopefully, and then head back out for more. I found a large beech tree that came down last fall (supported, not laying on the ground) so I want to tackle that. It's a couple hundred feet off the road so it'll be a lot of work to haul each piece out by hand but worth it in the end. Working on the 20/21 stuff now so not as big of a rush.
> 
> View attachment 244629
> View attachment 244630


Nice work @EODMSgt , that beech will be worth the work. Beech is the wife's favorite firewood.

I think that I said it before but we lucked out on getting both lots but especially the lot I usually do most of my cutting, in a few months the big lot will be paid for.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'll get some pics tomorrow, but I bucked, split, and stacked about half a cord today. I always forget how heavy the 460 is. Some day I'll snag a 50cc pro saw and save myself a bit of effort. Well, I bucked more than half a cord, but I got tired after splitting half a cord.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I'll get some pics tomorrow, but I bucked, split, and stacked about half a cord today. I always forget how heavy the 460 is. Some day I'll snag a 50cc pro saw and save myself a bit of effort. Well, I bucked more than half a cord, but I got tired after splitting half a cord.


I like the bigger saws for the much larger trees but since my 310 is in the shop, I've been running the 028 Wood Boss which is a nice saw. I used it today on the smaller ash.... can't believe I haven't been running it.

I think the Wood Boss was the best buy out of all my saws, $60,00 Made In West Germany.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I like the bigger saws for the much larger trees but since my 310 is in the shop, I've been running the 028 Wood Boss which is a nice saw. I used it today on the smaller ash.... can't believe I haven't been running it.
> 
> I think the Wood Boss was the best buy out of all my saws, $60,00 Made In West Germany.



Yeah, I need a lighter saw for bucking at least. Generally I don't have it in me to run more than two tanks on my 460 in a day. My Stihl 150-TC is easy to run all day, it weighs like 5 lbs dressed I think, but it bogs down if I get bold and try to cut firewood size stuff. It doesn't like to be man handled.


----------



## heavy hammer

It seems like everyone is in firewood mode in one way or another.  I love it, I moved a couple dump loads of ash and on pickup load of locust last night with the tractor till dark.  I'll get some pics tomorrow.  Everyone nice stacks and firewood piles looks like many will be ready for the coming winters!


----------



## EODMSgt

heavy hammer said:


> It seems like everyone is in firewood mode in one way or another.  I love it, I moved a couple dump loads of ash and on pickup load of locust last night with the tractor till dark.  I'll get some pics tomorrow.  Everyone nice stacks and firewood piles looks like many will be ready for the coming winters!



This past winter was not unreasonably cold, however it was very long so it made for one heck of a burning season. With snow on the ground for over 210 days and cold/rainy weather before and after, I used more firewood this past season than ever before. Now, with the shortened season of decent weather to recoup losses (if you count black flies, ticks and mosquitos as 'decent' weather), it's better to be proactive all summer so as to not be scrambling come next burning season. And the next season when you think about it, could start in just over three months for some of us. 

Since I primarily utilize state and federal permits for dead & down, being proactive also allows me to be more selective about what I scrounge. I've only ever pulled hardwood however in years past when I've waited for cooler weather to collect timber, I haven't had the luxury of being too picky so I end up with a lot of uglies and PITA gnarly wood to split. All still good firewood but a lot more work. Right now I'm just focused on good, fresh, fairly straight downed trees. 

Besides, the more I get done now, the more I can relax enjoy hunting season (hard to believe bear season is less than three months away now).


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> This past winter was not unreasonably cold, however it was very long so it made for one heck of a burning season. With snow on the ground for over 210 days and cold/rainy weather before and after, I used more firewood this past season than ever before. Now, with the shortened season of decent weather to recoup losses (if you count black flies, ticks and mosquitos as 'decent' weather), it's better to be proactive all summer so as to not be scrambling come next burning season. And the next season when you think about it, could start in just over three months for some of us.
> 
> Since I primarily utilize state and federal permits for dead & down, being proactive also allows me to be more selective about what I scrounge. I've only ever pulled hardwood however in years past when I've waited for cooler weather to collect timber, I haven't had the luxury of being too picky so I end up with a lot of uglies and PITA gnarly wood to split. All still good firewood but a lot more work. Right now I'm just focused on good, fresh, fairly straight downed trees.
> 
> Besides, the more I get done now, the more I can relax enjoy hunting season (hard to believe bear season is less than three months away now).



I'm just hoping I can cut enough soft woods that will season this year for next winter.


----------



## sloeffle

You guys are troopers. Too hot and too many mosquitoes in my area with all of the wet weather we've been having. 

I'm not a fan of cutting firewood above temps of 50 or so. I just get too hot.


----------



## SpaceBus

sloeffle said:


> You guys are troopers. Too hot and too many mosquitoes in my area with all of the wet weather we've been having.
> 
> I'm not a fan of cutting firewood above temps of 50 or so. I just get too hot.


It's rarely been over 50 here this year! I was sweating bullets yesterday when it was 60, sunny, and running that heavy ass 460. The clouds came out and made it comfortable, but only after I finished bucking.


----------



## thewoodlands

sloeffle said:


> You guys are troopers. Too hot and too many mosquitoes in my area with all of the wet weather we've been having.
> 
> I'm not a fan of cutting firewood above temps of 50 or so. I just get too hot.


Heat is something that has been missing since last summer but the skeeters are big.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Heat is something that has been missing since last summer but the skeeters are big.


Only bugs around here so far are black flies. It's been too cold for mosquitoes


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Only bugs around here so far are black flies. It's been too cold for mosquitoes


Give them time, they'll be around. 

After looking at the forecast for this week, I better get the rain gear out and then empty the back of the rhino if I want to get any work done outside.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Only bugs around here so far are black flies. It's been too cold for mosquitoes








I saw our forecast for 38, fall in the summer.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Plenty of warmth and humidity here.  Tomatoes are loving it.  Two standing dead Ash bucked css today.  Wood shed now filled.


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Plenty of warmth and humidity here.  Tomatoes are loving it.  Two standing dead Ash bucked css today.  Wood shed now filled.


That's nice when the shed is full, the sun finally came out up here just before we had supper.


----------



## sloeffle

SpaceBus said:


> It's rarely been over 50 here this year! I was sweating bullets yesterday when it was 60, sunny, and running that heavy ass 460. The clouds came out and made it comfortable, but only after I finished bucking.


We will be heading your way in a few weeks. Taking a week long vacation to Acadia and surrounding areas. I'll make sure we check the forecast so we know what to pack.

Temps have mostly been in the 70 - 80's. We had a couple days in the 90's a few weeks ago. With all of the rain we've been having the humidity seems to be higher than normal though.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Wood sheds are arranged so sun beats on them all from open front side.  With metal corrugated roof and slotted sides should dry quick in the next six months.


----------



## SpaceBus

Lately just a bit north of Acadia it's been highs in the 50-60f range and lows in the 40's. I think weve had one day over 60.


----------



## SpaceBus

This morning when I took the dogs out I grabbed some standing dead wood I processed when snow was still on the ground. It's burning, so that's encouraging. I'm pretty confident it will be sub 20% moisture for this coming heating season. My MM read like 10%, but the wood hadn't been brought to room temp, etc. It's probably around 25% in reality. The small pieces of fir burned right up, but the larger piece of Birch I put in took a while. 

It's a small load, maybe 8 lbs total, about 1/3 capacity of my small stove.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took the splitter back down through the gully to start splitting the ash rounds, after being there about 10 minutes a wind gust came through that had me second guessing my decision.

At the moment I only have one way in and out so I unhooked the splitter, turned the rhino around and hooked back up and got out. In the attached picture is the area I was in but to the right of the rounds.


----------



## SpaceBus

I went to the saw dealer and checked out some saws and wasn't really impressed. Apparently Husqvarna doesn't make anything like the 346/353 anymore and the best Stihl they could recommend was the MS250, which I felt wasn't really worth it to me. I'll keep an eye out for a 346/353 on the used market, but I'm hoping electric saws will get better at this point. Light weight but powerful saws have been essentially outlawed by the EPA, at least from Stihl or Husqvarna. Any suggestions from other brands?


----------



## heavy hammer

SpaceBus see what you can find used online or try looking around at other dealers.  You might be able to find that one saw sitting somewhere new that just hasn't found a home yet.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just before supper you could see the sun coming out and the big guy stopped the rain so after eating I did some splitting of more ash rounds.

Pics 9203 & 05 are the rounds left to split in the gully and pic 9204 is everything I split tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

I still have some ash logs that will need to be bucked up along with some rounds on the ridge that will need splitting.


----------



## heavy hammer

EODMSgt I agree I'm about four months away from starting burning again and The only reason I didn't have a fire last night or tonight is the stoves are cleaned out for the year.  47 last night in the mid 40's tonight so much for June.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> SpaceBus see what you can find used online or try looking around at other dealers.  You might be able to find that one saw sitting somewhere new that just hasn't found a home yet.


I found a used 50cc 346xp for $400 shipped, and I think I'm going to get it.


----------



## SpaceBus

Well, I took a chance and ordered a used 346xp. It is included with a (useless to me) 24" B&C, but I have an ultralight 16" bar with two chains coming with the saw. If it doesn't work out I'm sure I could unload it for what I've got into it.


----------



## EODMSgt

Took advantage of the low-40s temps this morning to go buck a white birch that came down fairly recently. Nothing compared to those of you that get grapple loads or have your own woodlots, however as a scrounger, for me it's also about the hunt. Guess I'm different in that I actually enjoy looking for dead and down hardwood in the forest and the challenge of getting the rounds to the road.

This one was several miles up a forest road, across a 4' creek, and about 75' up a 55-degree slope. It was partially supported by it's upper branches and other trees so bucking it wasn't difficult, it was hoping that when I rolled the rounds down the slope they wouldn't bounce out of the creek, roll across the road and then roll down the 20' drop on the other side into the river. Fun times early in the morning.

​


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> Took advantage of the low-40s temps this morning to go buck a white birch that came down fairly recently. Nothing compared to those of you that get grapple loads or have your own woodlots, however as a scrounger, for me it's also about the hunt. Guess I'm different in that I actually enjoy looking for dead and down hardwood in the forest and the challenge of getting the rounds to the road.
> 
> This one was several miles up a forest road, across a 4' creek, and about 75' up a 55-degree slope. It was partially supported by it's upper branches and other trees so bucking it wasn't difficult, it was hoping that when I rolled the rounds down the slope they wouldn't bounce out of the creek, roll across the road and then roll down the 20' drop on the other side into the river. Fun times early in the morning.
> 
> ​
> View attachment 244700
> View attachment 244701



I would be doing the same if we didn't have a bunch of trees that needed to come down anyway. I'm pretty sure Maine has a similar program with the forests for retrieving firewood. We don't have a lot of hardwoods, so it sounds like a good way for us to get some.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Took advantage of the low-40s temps this morning to go buck a white birch that came down fairly recently. Nothing compared to those of you that get grapple loads or have your own woodlots, however as a scrounger, for me it's also about the hunt. Guess I'm different in that I actually enjoy looking for dead and down hardwood in the forest and the challenge of getting the rounds to the road.
> 
> This one was several miles up a forest road, across a 4' creek, and about 75' up a 55-degree slope. It was partially supported by it's upper branches and other trees so bucking it wasn't difficult, it was hoping that when I rolled the rounds down the slope they wouldn't bounce out of the creek, roll across the road and then roll down the 20' drop on the other side into the river. Fun times early in the morning.
> 
> ​
> View attachment 244700
> View attachment 244701


Nice work @EODMSgt , it all adds up.


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> I would be doing the same if we didn't have a bunch of trees that needed to come down anyway. I'm pretty sure Maine has a similar program with the forests for retrieving firewood. We don't have a lot of hardwoods, so it sounds like a good way for us to get some.



It should be fairly uniform for the National Forest permits, just go to a ranger station. As for the state-owned land, that obviously varies from state-to-state and you would have to contact your Division of Forests and Lands (or whatever they call it in Maine). Here it's $10 per cord on federal land (no limit I am aware of) and $25 per cord (with a 2-cord limit) on state land.


----------



## heavy hammer

EODMSgt, nice job!  Every little bit adds up.  I have to scrounge a lot of my wood the hard way as well I don't get to use the tractor and grapple till I get to my house.  The last locust scrounge I had was  all big trees dropped over the side of a hill on our right away.  I had to cut and get them up a 60+ foot hill then carry up to a parked pickup about 50 feet away the hardest I have had to work for some wood in a long time.  Almost of all the big wood I come across I have to work the hard way to get it.  It is only once back to my place the tractor starts to do the heavy lifting for me.


----------



## Kevin Weis

In Maryland $10/cord (2 pickup truck loads) on state forest


----------



## EODMSgt

heavy hammer said:


> EODMSgt, nice job!  Every little bit adds up.  I have to scrounge a lot of my wood the hard way as well I don't get to use the tractor and grapple till I get to my house.  The last locust scrounge I had was  all big trees dropped over the side of a hill on our right away.  I had to cut and get them up a 60+ foot hill then carry up to a parked pickup about 50 feet away the hardest I have had to work for some wood in a long time.  Almost of all the big wood I come across I have to work the hard way to get it.  It is only once back to my place the tractor starts to do the heavy lifting for me.



That sounds like a labor of love for those locust trees! Definitely don't want to be doing that in the middle of the summer.

I finally received my state permit so there is a large beech tree that came down in a windstorm last fall that I want to tackle. It's supported off the ground by boulders so hopefully it hasn't turned punky. I wanted to get it last year however when I finally had the time, the road was closed and snowed in. As it is, the tree is between one to two hundred feet from the road so it'll be a fun one. I might buck it one day and then move it a little at a time during the early morning hours before it gets too warm (and hope no one steals what I've cut).

I still have plenty to split and stack out back so no rest for the weary.


----------



## thewoodlands

I only stacked one small load of pine today which was split last fall (pic 9239) in the area (9240) that we'll burn from for this shoulder season, pic 9241 is whats left from the last shoulder season which will get stacked in the area that's left open in pic 9242.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't get any firewood work done today, I have something going on in my inner right ear but tomorrow I'll start splitting the pine in this picture. This pine we'll be for the shoulder season of 2020.


----------



## SpaceBus

We started to demo a shed the previous owner built on our house. I should have taken photos but forgot.


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked some pine and then grabbed the splitter so I could get going on the pile of pine rounds, pic 9251 is what I split after stacking.


----------



## thewoodlands

This is some ash,beech and maple I cut last fall which will get stacked with the rest of the ash from this year.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split more pine today, this should give me two face cord or 0.62 of a cord.

Pic 9253 is the start of my splitting after I split about 10 rounds, pics 9255 & 56 is all the pine I split the last couple of days.


----------



## SpaceBus

Today I finished up taking down some of the crazy redneck wiring from the previous owner. There was a shed here, I'll have to find the pic in my phone, but my wife and I tore down most of it, salvaged the roof, and made it into a lean to wood shed. Currently there's a half cord of seasoned maple I bought from a friend sitting there. I'm going to put another half cord of probably soft wood on the front side. It's not pretty, but it will last us one more winter until we can get some more stuff built. The existing shed that was tacked onto the house was totally rotten at the bottom and had to go. The decent material will be salvaged for other outdoor projects. There are some very colorful words I'd like to use to describe the previous owners of this house, but that's not for here. 

I made great progress today on the trail into the bottom half of my property. This was full of trees a few months ago, then down to logs, then down to this somewhat graded path. I dug out as many of the larger boulders as I could with the grapple, chipped all of the unusable wood, raked the ground with the grapple and the tines at max depth on the grading blade, and then rough graded with the existing natural material with the grading blade without rakers. I've put a few days a week into this trail and another area I'm clearing. Next I'm going to build a rudimentary stable for an Alpaca we are adopting.


----------



## SpaceBus

Here's a pic of the horrible shed right before we tore it down. I should have taken some photos of the inside after we took everything out but before we wrecked it. At this point I doubt any even exist, I'll have to dig. Also my new chainsaw sharpening rig. The vise is also handy for other things since I don't have anywhere really to work right now. One of our lofty goals for this warm season is building a 12x12 shed next to our driveway at the top, this will be a decent work space and lumber storage. Eventually it will be a garden shed after we build a workshop/barn, but that will be many years to come.


----------



## heavy hammer

I split these large locust rounds I have had for about 4 or five years to get this area ready to fill back up with this years winter's wood.  My mother in law had a few trees trimmed a big red oak and a maple.  No one wanted the large rounds so they are mine. The load on the driveway is one of two loads my buddy dropped off of ash that I moved into the woods I didn't get any pics since it was dark and I was in a hurry to get it done.   The truck load of locust is the rest of the trees that were taken down the road from me that I cleaned up six total truck loads in all.


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice work @heavy hammer , it looks like some nice firewood. We hit 86 today with a bunch of rain coming in for the rest of the week.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Today I finished up taking down some of the crazy redneck wiring from the previous owner. There was a shed here, I'll have to find the pic in my phone, but my wife and I tore down most of it, salvaged the roof, and made it into a lean to wood shed. Currently there's a half cord of seasoned maple I bought from a friend sitting there. I'm going to put another half cord of probably soft wood on the front side. It's not pretty, but it will last us one more winter until we can get some more stuff built. The existing shed that was tacked onto the house was totally rotten at the bottom and had to go. The decent material will be salvaged for other outdoor projects. There are some very colorful words I'd like to use to describe the previous owners of this house, but that's not for here.
> 
> I made great progress today on the trail into the bottom half of my property. This was full of trees a few months ago, then down to logs, then down to this somewhat graded path. I dug out as many of the larger boulders as I could with the grapple, chipped all of the unusable wood, raked the ground with the grapple and the tines at max depth on the grading blade, and then rough graded with the existing natural material with the grading blade without rakers. I've put a few days a week into this trail and another area I'm clearing. Next I'm going to build a rudimentary stable for an Alpaca we are adopting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244894
> View attachment 244895
> View attachment 244896
> View attachment 244897
> View attachment 244898
> View attachment 244899
> View attachment 244900
> View attachment 244901
> View attachment 244902
> View attachment 244903
> View attachment 244904
> View attachment 244905


All the work you put in is paying off, it looks really good.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 244911
> View attachment 244912
> View attachment 244913
> View attachment 244914
> View attachment 244915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I split these large locust rounds I have had for about 4 or five years to get this area ready to fill back up with this years winter's wood.  My mother in law had a few trees trimmed a big red oak and a maple.  No one wanted the large rounds so they are mine. The load on the driveway is one of two loads my buddy dropped off of ash that I moved into the woods I didn't get any pics since it was dark and I was in a hurry to get it done.   The truck load of locust is the rest of the trees that were taken down the road from me that I cleaned up six total truck loads in all.



I'm jealous of the Locust! Looks like some good firewood.


----------



## heavy hammer

It is some dry stuff like I said Four or five years old.  It's ready for those cold nights.  Thewoodlands we hit 83 today but had a  nice breeze.  I like splitting when it is dry and warm out.


----------



## SpaceBus

The MIL is coming over today, but after noon I plan on grading my driveway and parking area again and get all the stuff larger than one inch out.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Too many skeeters out there from me right now but I got to get a small dead Ash I cut the other day CSS before it starts to rot on the damp ground.  Then that's it till it turns a little cooler in October.  Lots of other dead Ash out there but I'll leave standing dead till Fall.  It'll still be drying standing till I can get it CSS then.


----------



## paulnlee

I'm pooped. At 75 I might have met my match. Have about 2 1/2  cords of rounds, oak & hickory sitting for close to year. Used to be able to knock this out in one afternoon, no more. Took a days to split and stack the oak. Next up the hickory. Surprised how wet the oak was inside.


----------



## thewoodlands

My plan was to finish this stack today but the shopping day was moved up a day so I only did three loads of pine, this pine is from the tree we felled for more sun.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> It is some dry stuff like I said Four or five years old.  It's ready for those cold nights.  Thewoodlands we hit 83 today but had a  nice breeze.  I like splitting when it is dry and warm out.


We had 86 yesterday and 83 today but after having the cold and all the rain, it felt great. The skeeters weren't out earlier but there were some deer fly.


----------



## EODMSgt

Supposed to have possible torrential rain tonight into tomorrow so I braved the black flies, mosquitos, ticks and heat to get three cord of mixed hardwood splits stacked off the ground. Ran out of energy before I got the slash pile cleaned up so that'll have to wait. Good news is I'm finally pissing clear again. I hate hot weather. (The 2+ cord under the tarps was previously stacked.)


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Supposed to have possible torrential rain tonight into tomorrow so I braved the black flies, mosquitos, ticks and heat to get three cord of mixed hardwood splits stacked off the ground. Ran out of energy before I got the slash pile cleaned up so that'll have to wait. Good news is I'm finally pissing clear again. (The 2+ cord under the tarps was previously stacked.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244928
> View attachment 244929
> View attachment 244930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate hot weather.


Nice work on your firewood @EODMSgt , it's always nice when you're pissing clear.


----------



## Sawset

I used to rent a splitter, twice a year. 3 cord or so each , 4hrs , 5-6 cord a year. Picked up a county line 25t a couple weeks ago. I always thought when the time was right, I would go ahead with getting it. With about  2-1/2 cord of uglies starring back that have piled up over a bunch of years, and no rental time to fool with them, it's time. Liking it so far. Split some, stack some, drink some, tomorrows another day. Lots of time now to get those done without walking away bent over 90.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work on your firewood @EODMSgt , it's always nice when you're pissing clear.



Yeah, it's always good when you can finally get rehydrated. All these stacks will sit out in the sun until Oct/Nov and then get moved into the shed (when it's a LOT cooler outside). Stacking this way takes up a lot more room however I wanted good air flow between the stacks and the gaps are wide enough to get a wheelbarrow in between.

I still have one and two-thirds cords in the shed left over from last season so this gives me just over seven cords to go into the next burning season with. I'll use up shorts and uglies to start shoulder season. Just wanted to get to this point before summer really kicks in. Now I can throttle back and get some other stuff done. Anything CSS from here on out goes into the 20/21 inventory (I already have about a cord and a half of rounds waiting to be split to start that pile). Everything is hardwood so it's a good place to be at this time of the year.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Yeah, it's always good when you can finally get rehydrated. All these stacks will sit out in the sun until Oct/Nov and then get moved into the shed (when it's a LOT cooler outside). Stacking this way takes up a lot more room however I wanted good air flow between the stacks and the gaps are wide enough to get a wheelbarrow in between.
> 
> I still have one and two-thirds cords in the shed left over from last season so this gives me just over seven cords to go into the next burning season with. I'll use up shorts and uglies to start shoulder season. Just wanted to get to this point before summer really kicks in. Now I can throttle back and get some other stuff done. Anything CSS from here on out goes into the 20/21 inventory (I already have about a cord and a half of rounds waiting to be split to start that pile). Everything is hardwood so it's a good place to be at this time of the year.


After I have a coffee, I always have an orange juice and 3 or 4 glasses of ice cold water. I also take five waters out with me when I'm stacking, once I run out of water I'll either get more or call it a day.


----------



## Bushels20

I always love reading this thread. Nice work as always @thewoodlands. 

Cook anything good recently?


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> I always love reading this thread. Nice work as always @thewoodlands.
> 
> Cook anything good recently?


It's always nice watching other people work too. This rain has me behind on my stacking so I'm thinking of taking everything out of the back of the rhino and start stacking in the rain, it looks like the rest of June will be a wet one.

Not me but the wife is making a meal tonight from a recipe we saw on a cooking show. I think my next meal will be the braciole like we did earlier with gnocchi with some spaghetti sauce.

Have you been cooking anything?


----------



## SpaceBus

My 346xp and a dumpster are arriving today. We are starting to really tear into remodeling the house. I think I'm actually going to wait on the backhoe for the tractor and focus on home repairs.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> I always love reading this thread. Nice work as always @thewoodlands.
> 
> Cook anything good recently?


This is the recipe the wife is cooking for tonight that we saw on the cooking show,
*Ingredients*
1 1/2 cups lentils

1 1/2 pounds sweet Italian sausage links

1/4 cup diced pancetta

1 tablespoon Filippo Berio olive oil

1 large leek, white bulb only, cut into thin rings

2 ribs celery, diced

1 large carrot, peeled and diced

2 cloves garlic, peeled and minced

1/2 cup dry red wine

2 cups coarsely chopped plum tomatoes

5 cups vegetable or beef broth

*Directions*
Preheat the oven to 325°F.

Pour the olive oil into a heavy duty oven to table pot and brown the sausage along with the pancetta over medium high heat. Transfer the sausage and pancetta to a dish and set aside.

Sauté the leek, celery and carrot in the pan drippings until they soften. Stir in the garlic and cook until it softens. 

Raise the heat to high, and pour in the wine; allow it to come to a boil. Lower the heat to simmer and stir in the tomatoes. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Stir in the lentils.

Return the sausage and pancetta to the pan and cover the mixture with the vegetable or beef stock or broth.

Cover the pan and bake for 35 to 40 minutes, or until most of the liquid has evaporated.


----------



## EODMSgt

Sounds like a decent recipe thewoodlands. During the colder months, I make a lentil stew quite often using Italian hot sausages, freezing individual portions for later meals. Can't go wrong with a good lentil stew. Let me know how tonight's recipe comes out.


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> It's always nice watching other people work too. This rain has me behind on my stacking so I'm thinking of taking everything out of the back of the rhino and start stacking in the rain, it looks like the rest of June will be a wet one.
> 
> Not me but the wife is making a meal tonight from a recipe we saw on a cooking show. I think my next meal will be the braciole like we did earlier with gnocchi with some spaghetti sauce.
> 
> Have you been cooking anything?




This time of year in Ohio is usually very hot and humid, however it has been quite pleasant recently. Mid 70s and breezy all week. 

Once summer rolls around we fire up the Kamado grill almost daily (get to burn wood to cook instead of heat!). I like to take a few splits of cherry and throw it in for extra flavor. Most recently we did some stone fired pizzas. Before that was smoked pork butts and whole chickens. Our oven may get used a dozen times between May-October.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Sounds like a decent recipe thewoodlands. During the colder months, I make a lentil stew quite often using Italian hot sausages, freezing individual portions for later meals. Can't go wrong with a good lentil stew. Let me know how tonight's recipe comes out.


I found out after I posted the recipe that it's not for tonight, but I'll post my thoughts on it when we have it.

@Bushels20 , we just have a propane grill (Weber Spirit E-310 3 burner) that we use during the summer and winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

Because the plow will need new paint in certain areas, I moved stuff around in the garage so I could get the plow inside so I can paint that when it's raining.


----------



## SpaceBus

My new to me saw arrived today. It came with a much too long for me 24" B&C, but I ordered an ultra light 16" bar, but it's at the post office. It's too wet to cut today anyway, but maybe tomorrow. I'm looking forward to less weight and easier cutting.


----------



## SpaceBus

Our temporary dumpster

Edit: the pic looks weird because it's through the screen/window in my house.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Our temporary dumpster
> 
> Edit: the pic looks weird because it's through the screen/window in my house.


You stay busy SpaceBus, I think you posted what you'll be doing but can you refresh me on it.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> You stay busy SpaceBus, I think you posted what you'll be doing but can you refresh me on it.



Indeed, we are staying busy. We tore down a nasty shed built onto the house many years before we bought it last fall. The house also needs siding and some framing repairs. There's going to be a lot of building waste going in there.


----------



## heavy hammer

SpaceBus I am in the process of finishing my master bath/closet.  We started in Feb. we removed two closets in the master and put in a wall sectioning off about 9 feet wide by 23 feet across.  Our master bedroom was about 23 x 23 before we started.  We have done everything from the demo to the plumbing trim framing etc.  The only thing me and my father didn't completely do was the all tile shower.  I had a friend put in the showert pan and tile the walls and ceiling.  Between work, doing the family stuff keeping up with the outside stuff firewood, mulch, mowing, I'm ready for the master bath thing to be done.  We just have trim, doors and some little odds and ends to finish then we should be done other than fixing the few spots in the basement where we accessed plumbing and electrical.  Good luck with your projects.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> SpaceBus I am in the process of finishing my master bath/closet.  We started in Feb. we removed two closets in the master and put in a wall sectioning off about 9 feet wide by 23 feet across.  Our master bedroom was about 23 x 23 before we started.  We have done everything from the demo to the plumbing trim framing etc.  The only thing me and my father didn't completely do was the all tile shower.  I had a friend put in the showert pan and tile the walls and ceiling.  Between work, doing the family stuff keeping up with the outside stuff firewood, mulch, mowing, I'm ready for the master bath thing to be done.  We just have trim, doors and some little odds and ends to finish then we should be done other than fixing the few spots in the basement where we accessed plumbing and electrical.  Good luck with your projects.



The siding on our house is 40 years old and the sheathing failed in some areas so framing must be replaced on the south corners. Most of the windows need replacing. There were balconies on the second floor, but they are trashed. Upstairs all of the wood floors are creaky and cupped badly, but it's all spruce, so no surprise there. We only have one bathroom, so thankfully everything is functional, but it needs a renovation as well. Basically it's a complete restoration at this point. It's worse than we bargained for, but worth it in the end. An ocean view on 25 acres!


----------



## heavy hammer

Sounds like a lot SpaceBus but no matter what a house seems always like a work in progress.  The 25 acres and ocean view sounds amazing.  It always gets done one day at a time.  All great journeys start with a single step.  It sounds good right?


----------



## SpaceBus

Today I went to put the 16" bar and chain on my new to me 346 and I just couldn't get it on. I ended up breaking the slotted head on the adjuster and took it to the dealer. $25 later and it's working fine, apparently the previous owner put a 3/8" sprocket on the saw for some reason, I went back with 325. I ran a tank and a half through the saw today, and it's a much more enjoyable tool for bucking than the 460. The little 346 so far hasn't bogged down in any of the logs I cut today, and that ended up being about half a cord. If this thing ever ends up giving me any mechanical issues I'll probably send it out and have someone make it into a hot rod saw, not that I really need the power... I'll post up some pics tomorrow, the sun dropped behind the trees so pics didn't turn out.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> Sounds like a lot SpaceBus but no matter what a house seems always like a work in progress.  The 25 acres and ocean view sounds amazing.  It always gets done one day at a time.  All great journeys start with a single step.  It sounds good right?



It's actually even more special than that. My wife and I have been friends for many years before we became the way we are now. Around the time I was getting medically retired from the army her life was also imploding. We decided to try and live in an RV until we found a place we wanted to live. It wasn't easy, but I couldn't have done it with anyone else since my wife is also my best friend. For two years we lived in a 36' bus with three dogs on my friend's land so we could save up money to go anywhere. After countless searches on land watch and many debates over various states we ended up finding what we wanted in Maine. So far it's been almost eight months here, and we actually drove up from NC to see the house a year ago.


I come from a military family and have lived many places, even in Europe. You couldn't pay me to move anywhere else. One of these days we won't be busting our humps fixing this place, I look forward to that!


----------



## SpaceBus

Managed to stack the the pile I bucked and split yesterday before the rain came.. There's probably half cord, maybe more, bucked ready to split when the weather turns. I'll probably need another full sun day before I can venture into the woods with the tractor. The area I graded was still a bit damp today after yesterday's sun. 

That little 346 is a doll for this small to medium sized stuff I've been dealing with lately. Honestly it will probably cut 80% of the trees on my property with the 16" bar. I should have taken a pic of the ultra light Japanese made bar mounted on it. 

I've almost finished cleaning up the shed demo. Managed to salvage some 2x6's, 2x4's, and a few pieces of plywood for firewood racks and such.


----------



## heavy hammer

Looks good SpaceBus!


----------



## EODMSgt

Went out driving around in the rain yesterday afternoon and spotted a nice maple that had come down recently. Drove up this morning to get a better look and started bucking some rounds from it. The base is about 50 or so feet from the forest service road down a 30-degree slope. The main trunk of the tree is about 50-60 feet long and after about the first fifteen feet, the slope drops off steeply. I only bucked seven rounds to start as it was a lot of work to roll them up through the woods to the truck. One of them rolled about 100 feet farther down slope towards the river however I still went and got it. I hate to waste something I cut.

Not much in the big picture for today but I'm happy. Large dead and down hardwood trees in healthy condition aren't always easy to scrounge so I was stoked when I found this one. The largest round I bucked was just under 20" in diameter and none of them had any rot. I'll work on the rest of the tree as time (and health) permit and as long as no one else poaches what is left. I don't think anyone will, due to the time of the year and the amount of work it takes to get the rounds uphill to the road, however it is possible.


----------



## thewoodlands

We bought some new boots today (East Ridge by Danner) so I stacked some pine until the rain started coming down harder, hopefully this area will be finished before the end of the day Sunday.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished stacking what was left of the split pine, I'm almost done with the second stack but will need to split more pine. We have some wind gust today and the pine rounds are close enough to a rotten dead standing pine that I'll finish it tomorrow.

It looks like we'll have some nice weather coming in starting on Sunday so I'm hoping that the last stack is finished before Tuesday. Once that is finished, that will give us two years of shoulder season wood up.

After the above work is finished, I'll get the stacking area for the ash ready and once that is done hopefully we can do some milling.


----------



## SpaceBus

My saw got hot and didn't want to idle after felling a dozen small or medium trees, so I'll start bucking when the sun gets a bit lower. I don't mind the break. Speaking of breaks my non insulated super loggers came the other day. I'm getting them broken in nicely in the woods cutting.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> I always love reading this thread. Nice work as always @thewoodlands.
> 
> Cook anything good recently?


The wife ended up cooking that recipe I posted, I didn't like and neither did she.


----------



## SpaceBus

I think I got hosed on that 346. I went back to start bucking logs around 1430 and the saw won't start. It's a used saw, but I had hoped for a bit more life out of it. Perhaps I can send it to one of the hot rod saw guys that work the little engines over.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I think I got hosed on that 346. I went back to start bucking logs around 1430 and the saw won't start. It's a used saw, but I had hoped for a bit more life out of it. Perhaps I can send it to one of the hot rod saw guys that work the little engines over.


That sucks @SpaceBus , hopefully someone can figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> That sucks @SpaceBus , hopefully someone can figure out what's wrong with it.


It's the weekend, so back to the 460 for now. I left some messages with some saw porting guys. The weather might be crap for cutting anyways.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It's the weekend, so back to the 460 for now. I left some messages with some saw porting guys. The weather might be crap for cutting anyways.


We're in for about four or five days of nice weather if they're correct on the forecast. Hopefully this nice weather allows me to get caught up with my stacking, because of the weather I'm about a month behind.

The 460 will get the job done even though it's a heavier saw.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We're in for about four or five days of nice weather if they're correct on the forecast. Hopefully this nice weather allows me to get caught up with my stacking, because of the weather I'm about a month behind.
> 
> The 460 will get the job done even though it's a heavier saw.



I marked all the logs with the 150-TC today so I don't have to work so hard with the 460. We've probably still had more rainy days than sunny days lately. This week was like that so we worked inside the house


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I marked all the logs with the 150-TC today so I don't have to work so hard with the 460. We've probably still had more rainy days than sunny days lately. This week was like that so we worked inside the house


This forecast is southwest of us by an hour or more by car, hopefully it stays there.

Heavy rainfall will be possible across the entire area Thursday into
Thursday night as a couple of moisture-laden systems track through
the area. Rainfall amounts of one to three inches look possible at
this time.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have been working inside on the bathroom this weekend finishing up on installing the toilet vanity faucet, etc.  Which is good because other than Friday it has been non stop rain here.  They are calling for rain the next three days as well.  II need some dry days to get this wood moved and the logs cut split and stackedd.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did three loads of pine today and the rest will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> I did three loads of pine today and the rest will be finished tomorrow.



Just out of curiosity, how long are you seasoning your pine for? I haven't burned any softwoods in about a decade however I have a couple spruce widowmakers on my acreage and I need to do something with them. I figured I would CSS them intermixed into the 20/21 hardwood and that should give them long enough to season.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long are you seasoning your pine for? I haven't burned any softwoods in about a decade however I have a couple spruce widowmakers on my acreage and I need to do something with them. I figured I would CSS them intermixed into the 20/21 hardwood and that should give them long enough to season.


I like white pine c/s/s for a full year, we do the same if we have hemlock.

All of our pine for this year was split last spring but four face cord was stacked this spring. I'll clean the covers (tarps) and get them on this years shoulder season pine.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> I like white pine c/s/s for a full year, we do the same if we have hemlock.
> 
> All of our pine for this year was split last spring but four face cord was stacked this spring. I'll clean the covers (tarps) and get them on this years shoulder season pine.



That's about what I figured. With all the moisture we have here on the east coast, unless kiln-dried, I prefer not to burn any softwoods with less than a year of seasoning. Luckily I have plenty of hardwood for this next season so the spruce will have a lot of time in the sun to dry.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> That's about what I figured. With all the moisture we have here on the east coast, unless kiln-dried, I prefer not to burn any softwoods with less than a year of seasoning. Luckily I have plenty of hardwood for this next season so the spruce will have a lot of time in the sun to dry.


Usually I would stack our hardwood first but because we cleared 42 trees out of the area the new garage was built, I didn't get our second year of s/s wood up last fall.

Last year I was able to stack ten face cord of hardwood (just over 3 cord) in the fall which at the time gave us four plus years of wood. I'm hoping all the ash I c/s will be stacked by or before the end of July, that should be another six to eight face cord and then maybe a small break before I start felling more ash.

Any windstorms this summer could mean more work especially in the brook so if that happens then some of the above will take longer.

I wished you lived closer, I have plenty of pine you could have.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> I wished you lived closer, I have plenty of pine you could have.



There is plenty of pine here, I just don't burn it as there is enough hardwood. The only reason I plan on burning the spruce is due to having to cut them down anyway. 

But thank you for your generous offer. Now if you have any oak to spare....


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> There is plenty of pine here, I just don't burn it as there is enough hardwood. The only reason I plan on burning the spruce is due to having to cut them down anyway.
> 
> But thank you for your generous offer. Now if you have any oak to spare....


No oak on our property but I did scrounge about a face cord, I seasoned it for four years and some of the splits still spit water back at me when we burned it, I'll take beech or sugar maple over oak just because it seasons quicker.


----------



## EODMSgt

Very true. I like burning oak but it's a pain since it needs it's own separate stack to season. Like you, I'll take all the beech and maple I can get.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Very true. I like burning oak but it's a pain since it needs it's own separate stack to season. Like you, I'll take all the beech and maple I can get.


Last year I did get one small beech that came down but would like more. I have a nice size beech in an area I call up top which looked dead last year, I think a pine girdled (I hope that's the correct word) the bottom. I had forgot about it until this conversation, I'll check it out this week.


----------



## thewoodlands

split another three loads and then stacked it, after I run some splitter trash deeper into the woulds, I'll finish the stack.

I had noticed this chippy so I stopped and gave it some of my granola bar.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Is it the first time, he looks well feed?


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> split another three loads and then stacked it, after I run some splitter trash deeper into the woulds, I'll finish the stack.



Nice!

I went out early and managed to get another 11 rounds bucked from that downed maple and hauled up the slope and home. There's well over a cord still out there between the rest of this maple, a smaller maple and a beech that came down when this big-un toppled. Might work on them from time to time or may wait for cooler weather. In addition to the heat and where these are situated down-slope, the black files and mosquitoes are the worst I've seen in over a decade.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Nice!
> 
> I went out early and managed to get another 11 rounds bucked from that downed maple and hauled up the slope and home. There's well over a cord still out there between the rest of this maple, a smaller maple and a beech that came down when this big-un toppled. Might work on them from time to time or may wait for cooler weather. In addition to the heat and where these are situated down-slope, the black files and mosquitoes are the worst I've seen in over a decade.


Those are some nice size rounds, I hear ya on the skeeters. I just came back from dumping some splitter trash, mostly bark on a low spot in the trail and the skeeters were horrible.

It's still wet in parts of our woods but the trails have firmed up nice.


----------



## SpaceBus

My wife and I just finished rebuilding the eastern wall of the house after a four day marathon of 12+ hour days. We managed to get the Typar stapled up right as the rain came in. We are by no means carpenters and this is the first time either of us have done work on this level. I replaced about a dozen studs, the whole sill plate on the east edge and around the corners at least a few feet, half the sliding glass door frame, and shimmed other studs that had rotten bottoms. The house was built in 1976 and apparently the builders at the time (confirmed by one still around town) though it would be great to put  poly on the inside of the studs, so this caused most of the issues. Also the house had a weird trim all the way around the slab, but grass grew up over this edge and under the flashing... The plastic just caused the insulation to hold all of that water. There were grass roots growing on top of the slab in places. Anyway, I'm exhausted and taking it easy while it rains all weekend. The next phase will be to rent some scaffolding or a boom lift and remove the passive solar wall and continue re-sheathing and repairing the framing. I went to Hammond Lumber twice a day for the first three days. We have a Marvin Ultimate triple pane casement window to replace our old dying casement window. It was quite expensive, but I never want to do any of this again. I at most am willing to redo the roof and replace siding one more time before I die. We will slowly replace all of the sliding glass doors and windows with Marvin Ultimate products with extruded aluminum exterior framing to achieve this goal. 


We filled one 12 yard roll back dumpster already and had another dropped off. It's been a really busy few weeks and I'm not sad for the break. Pic 242 shows the rot at the top of the south east corner of the house before we cut it all out. Basically the sliding glass door and the window framing were holding up the southeast corner. All three corner studs were completely rotten.


----------



## SpaceBus

Before we got going on the house I cut and split quite a bit of wood. There's still about a cord worth of bucked rounds still in the woods. After it dries out again and we get the house buttoned up a bit more I'll finish processing everything. The 346 was doing so well until it decided to stop working.


----------



## Sawset

Basswood
Looking it up on the BTU charts makes it close to white pine, willow and poplar. Just split 3/4 cord and under cover for early fall/late spring. We'll see how it goes. Wondering how dry it will be by sept october. Never worked with it before. Maybe need to wait for next may. It was interesting to cut. The compression strength is close to nill. Where the saw is in the pict was about it, maybe a little further, 5-6" into the top. The rest had to be bottom up or from the side. I thought the chain was dull. No. Squeezed in the cut. Wierd.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Before we got going on the house I cut and split quite a bit of wood. There's still about a cord worth of bucked rounds still in the woods. After it dries out again and we get the house buttoned up a bit more I'll finish processing everything. The 346 was doing so well until it decided to stop working.


Nice work @SpaceBus , you sure stay busy.


----------



## thewoodlands

I hauled out 5 plus loads of ash today and I stacked it. Pic 9305 is my run in, 9306 is the first load, 9311 is the last partial load, 9312 is the pile of ash that I hope to have up tomorrow and 9313 is two face cord of ash.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @SpaceBus , you sure stay busy.



I'm hoping to be much less busy in the coming years.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I hauled out 5 plus loads of ash today and I stacked it. Pic 9305 is my run in, 9306 is the first load, 9311 is the last partial load, 9312 is the pile of ash that I hope to have up tomorrow and 9313 is two face cord of ash.


That's a nice stack of hard woods.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> That's a nice stack of hard woods.


Thanks SpacBus, freshly stacked wood always looks nice. The area it's in gets plenty of wind with great afternoon sun.

I haven't burned much ash so I'm looking forward to getting it seasoned so we can burn some.


----------



## Woody Stover

Sawset said:


> Basswood...Just split 3/4 cord and under cover for early fall/late spring. We'll see how it goes. Wondering how dry it will be by sept october. Never worked with it before.


Most of those soft woods dry pretty fast. I've gotten soft Maple pretty dry in six months.
That said, this is another soggy year. Temp hasn't hit the 90s much at all and it rains every other day, or many days in a row. Lowest humidity of the day is still 70-80% a lot of days,  not good for drying wood..


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked another two face cord of ash today, all the splits from the gully are gone so my runs will be shorter. Pic 9317 & 18 are some of the loads that came out of the gully, 9319 is when I started hauling from a different pile, pic 9322 is everything stacked from today, 9323 is the biggest pile of ash splits left that I hope to get four face cord from and 9324 is the smaller pile left that I'm guessing we'll get close to two face cord.

I still have some ash logs that will need c/s/s.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Two standing dead Ash bucked CSS.  One 53' X 11" DBH.


----------



## heavy hammer

After mowing yesterday I moved about four stacks of locust and ash up closer to the house for easy access for the coming winter.  The area where I put the coming winters wood was pretty low.  I ended up moving about 10 to 12 grapple loads before I just ran out of time.  The area is a little over half full.  The rain has not helped but I'm hoping dry weather is coming


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I did get the two face cord up for a total of six so far. Pic 9326 is the first load,9227 the second,9228 the third,9229 the fourth and 9230 is the fifth. The pile in pic 9323 is the biggest pile left, I'm hoping for four face cord but if it's less then that's will be ok.

I'll take a break from stacking tomorrow and then start up again when the weather allows.


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Two standing dead Ash bucked CSS.  One 53' X 11" DBH.


Nice work @Kevin Weis , has EAB hit your area yet.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> After mowing yesterday I moved about four stacks of locust and ash up closer to the house for easy access for the coming winter.  The area where I put the coming winters wood was pretty low.  I ended up moving about 10 to 12 grapple loads before I just ran out of time.  The area is a little over half full.  The rain has not helped but I'm hoping dry weather is coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245231


Nice work @heavy hammer , I hope you get your better weather. Our temps have been running in the high 70's with today hitting 81 but we have had a nice breeze every day that I've been stacking which helped keep the skeeters off me.


----------



## the_dude

After a decade plus of wanting a nice woodshed, I finally built one this spring.  Felled a handful of trees yesterday for the delivery of a large storage shed that will be happening later this summer, so the rounds are starting to pile up.  You can see in the last picture, I started to clear out an area in front of it for trailer access and processing.  That work got completed on Saturday, but I didn't take an updated picture.  The shed(s) I'm having built both resemble mini-barns and will have the red/white/green roof color scheme, which is why I painted the woodshed as I did.  I live in rural WI.  And as the saying goes, "When in rural WI, do as the farmers do."


----------



## kvesi122

Nice! How many cords will that fit?


----------



## the_dude

Each side will fit around 2.5 cords, which is a solid year's worth for me.  So 5 cords total.


----------



## Kevin Weis

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @Kevin Weis , has EAB hit your area yet.



Yep that's why they're dead.  Died last fall.  Some have about 6 borer holes for every square foot.  Lots and lots of Green Ash around me.  I'd say about 25% of forest stand in this area.  Neighbor has one about 100' tall with 80' wide crown and DBH about 30".  It's just starting to shows signs a few lower smaller branches have died out but 95% is still doing very well.  Maybe it's big enough to see its way through.  All the smaller Ash don't have a chance as it takes a lot less borer activity to girdle it.  Still have some standing dead to cut yet but I'm cutting for 2021 now so that can wait till it's cooler this Fall.  I don't see many EAB flying around but that's because they're feeding on the Ash.  So one last week on my picnic table though.  Have a Japanese Beetle trap out now for my Blueberries.  Maybe that will get some of them?  Took pictures but can't figure out how to attach with this iPad?????


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Yep that's why they're dead.  Died last fall.  Some have about 6 borer holes for every square foot.  Lots and lots of Green Ash around me.  I'd say about 25% of forest stand in this area.  Neighbor has one about 100' tall with 80' wide crown and DBH about 30".  It's just starting to shows signs a few lower smaller branches have died out but 95% is still doing very well.  Maybe it's big enough to see its way through.  All the smaller Ash don't have a chance as it takes a lot less borer activity to girdle it.  Still have some standing dead to cut yet but I'm cutting for 2021 now so that can wait till it's cooler this Fall.  I don't see many EAB flying around but that's because they're feeding on the Ash.  So one last week on my picnic table though.  Have a Japanese Beetle trap out now for my Blueberries.  Maybe that will get some of them?  Took pictures but can't figure out how to attach with this iPad?????


It's sad what has happened here in the USA because of all the invasive species from overseas. Our DEC officer told me that the only ash that isn't affected is mountain ash because it's not in the olive family like the rest of the ash being killed off by EAB.


----------



## SpaceBus

I stacked a few cords of soft woods over the last few days. Not much going on here, taking a break from construction work, probably going to start back up next week.


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked another two face cord of Ash today, attached are some pics.

Pic 9348 is the first load, 9349 is the last load which was half full, 9350 & 51 is what's left and 9353 is the stacks.


----------



## thewoodlands

I wanted the far end open for plowing during the winter so I only stacked one face cord in the back for a total of nine, I still have more ash split from the stack I was hauling from so I'm hoping for another face cord.

Pic 9354 is the first load, 9355 is the last load and 9356 is everything stacked.


----------



## SpaceBus

The weather has been absolutely garbage so I haven't been able to do much of anything lately.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> The weather has been absolutely garbage so I haven't been able to do much of anything lately.


We've been having some nice weather but it's getting hotter each day but with a low humidity, if I plan on working it's start early and stop working early.

Have you been getting rain?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We've been having some nice weather but it's getting hotter each day but with a low humidity, if I plan on working it's start early and stop working early.
> 
> Have you been getting rain?


Yes, basically it's rained since we got the house closed up on the east side. Pretty soon we want to get working on more of the house, but the weather is working against us.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Yes, basically it's rained since we got the house closed up on the east side. Pretty soon we want to get working on more of the house, but the weather is working against us.


It's like when you plan a day to pour cement, it'll rain.


----------



## heavy hammer

SpaceBus I hope the weather starts to get better it has been pretty good weather here lately.  I think summer is finally here temps have been in the upper 80's.


----------



## heavy hammer

This is the first of four loads I brought home from my mother in laws house red oak and maple.  All big solid stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 245357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first of four loads I brought home from my mother in laws house red oak and maple.  All big solid stuff.


That looks like some nice rounds, add them to the inventory.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had heavy rains during the night and this morning so I'll get the 4540 greased and do a few other things inside the garage.


----------



## SpaceBus

It's raining here today as well. I managed to cut a few pieces of furring strips and some other lumber yesterday for some small indoor projects. The weather has been uninspiring for about a week now. I actually lit the stove today and a few days ago!


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It's raining here today as well. I managed to cut a few pieces of furring strips and some other lumber yesterday for some small indoor projects. The weather has been uninspiring for about a week now. I actually lit the stove today and a few days ago!


We've been having really nice weather lately but the temps today should stay below 70 so that will feel nice. I don't think we have much rain in the five day forecast so I'll take this rain before it heats up again.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We've been having really nice weather lately but the temps today should stay below 70 so that will feel nice. I don't think we have much rain in the five day forecast so I'll take this rain before it heats up again.


For a time it seemed the ground would dry out and I could grade the driveway again and then get some gravel. This turned out to not be the case. I had also wanted to build a small stable for goats/alpaca. Everyone here is just ready for some sun!


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> For a time it seemed the ground would dry out and I could grade the driveway again and then get some gravel. This turned out to not be the case. I had also wanted to build a small stable for goats/alpaca. Everyone here is just ready for some sun!


Are your weather systems coming out of Canada or off the east coast?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Are your weather systems coming out of Canada or off the east coast?


Both, but usually from the south east. About a week ago storm clouds rolled in from Canada.


----------



## johneh

SpaceBus said:


> Both, but usually from the south east. About a week ago storm clouds rolled in from Canada.


Well we had to send them somewhere after all we were tired of them


----------



## SpaceBus

johneh said:


> Well we had to send them somewhere after all we were tired of them


Yeah, I'm pretty sure they came from your neck of the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands

We received a chit load of rain overnight and today so the  maple on the hill will have to wait a few days so it can dry out but I have another maple that mother nature snapped off last year that's on flat ground that I'll grab tomorrow.

We have 51 face cord up with one stacking area open that we can fit another 12 to 14 face cord, I'm thinking after tomorrow, I'll have another four face cord to stack with two face cord already split.


----------



## EODMSgt

johneh said:


> Well we had to send them somewhere after all we were tired of them



Send some more! Yesterday was a great day that didn't get out of the sixties, with a nice breeze and low humidity. Felt more like early autumn than summer.


----------



## thewoodlands

I grabbed this not so good maple this morning, mother nature snapped it off. I'll be going back out to split this maple, yellow birch and some cherry which should get stacked tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split the maple I cut today with some yellow birch, cherry which I hope gives us another two face cord.


----------



## heavy hammer

I moved a few more stacks of wood with the tractor yesterday the weather was low 80's and no humidity.  The area close to the house is about filled up i'll get some pics when I'm done.  I was in a hurry my little girl wanted to play basketball on her new hoop she received for her birthday so I only had about an hour to move some wood but it is getting done.


----------



## EODMSgt

Loaded up the trailer with some hardwood that the power line crew left for me when they were clearing an easement. Mix of oak, beech, birch and ash. Still some more out there but called it quits. Too hot and humid and the 290 vapor locked a few times.


----------



## johneh

I have 4 cord ready to split but it is just to dam hot 
Maybe not for you southern boys but us that live in the Great 
White North find that any thing above 25  is just to dam hot 
and days like to day 32with a humidex of close to 40
keeps us in the A/C  Come on September


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked a face cord  of some of the wood I split yesterday, it's a combo of cherry and yellow birch.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Loaded up the trailer with some hardwood that the power line crew left for me when they were clearing an easement. Mix of oak, beech, birch and ash. Still some more out there but called it quits. Too hot and humid and the 290 vapor locked a few times.


Nice grab @EODMSgt , there's a company taking down ash near the power lines here but they just leave the bigger stuff on the property owners land and chip what they can.

It was getting hot here today too, I was inside after stacking at about 11:30, out early and in early is my plan for the summer since I have a chit load to do.


----------



## SpaceBus

It's been over a week for me since I've touched a saw or anything. This weekend I might cut some standing dead stuff down and process it.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> Nice grab @EODMSgt , there's a company taking down ash near the power lines here but they just leave the bigger stuff on the property owners land and chip what they can.
> 
> It was getting hot here today too, I was inside after stacking at about 11:30, out early and in early is my plan for the summer since I have a chit load to do.



Yeah, I was pretty happy with this scrounge. Normally it's as you said and they leave whatever they don't chip on someone's property. I don't drive up and down the road knocking on people's doors asking if I can take their firewood so I normally don't get anything from the power company crews. In this case, it was on a private road and the owner had already told me that anything they didn't take, I was welcome to. With that, I talked to the crew doing the work and asked them to leave any decent hardwood.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> It's been over a week for me since I've touched a saw or anything. This weekend I might cut some standing dead stuff down and process it.


I have some rounds I cut in early June that I'll split before it gets too hot tomorrow, cherry and a small sugar maple.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I have some rounds I cut in early June that I'll split before it gets too hot tomorrow, cherry and a small sugar maple.


Heh, I might not be doing anything this weekend. The last two days I've been working on the house and the today and tomorrow as well. I'll probably be too beat to do anything else!


----------



## thewoodlands

I split the cherry and maple today before the temps hit 80, this will get stacked with some yellow birch when it cools off.

Our temp is 81 heading over 90 today.


----------



## thewoodlands

This part of the cherry is from opening up the gully this spring, it was rotting (full of ants this spring) so we felled it. I bucked up what was left and then split it, I'm thinking the wood in the last two pictures should be a face cord and maybe more.

Before I did the above, I changed the oil in the push mower and the splitter in the picture.


----------



## thewoodlands

I have some pine that has been split for over a year that I'll make some kindling out of tomorrow (for this year) and stack. After I get that stacked, I'll finish bucking up the ash logs I have left in the gully.


----------



## heavy hammer

Here are the stacks in the area close to the house ready for the coming winter, I have three or four more tractor loads to put in here and it is full.


----------



## Medic21

That could have been hard on a chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyp2339

Medic21 said:


> View attachment 245649
> View attachment 245650
> 
> 
> That could have been hard on a chain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old porcelain nob?


----------



## SpaceBus

I haven't transferred the photos to the computer yet, but we rebuilt another exterior wall last week. We picked up some scaffolding to move onto the second floor.


----------



## Bushels20

Sawset said:


> Basswood
> Looking it up on the BTU charts makes it close to white pine, willow and poplar. Just split 3/4 cord and under cover for early fall/late spring. We'll see how it goes. Wondering how dry it will be by sept october. Never worked with it before. Maybe need to wait for next may. It was interesting to cut. The compression strength is close to nill. Where the saw is in the pict was about it, maybe a little further, 5-6" into the top. The rest had to be bottom up or from the side. I thought the chain was dull. No. Squeezed in the cut. Wierd.




I just got a dump of about a 1/2 cord of Linden/Basswood this week. First time for me too. Splits easy, saw eats it up. BTU rating on paper is weak, but good shoulder season wood. I’ve split half of it this week.

Stuff behind it is Maple and Pear.


----------



## Bushels20

SpaceBus said:


> I'm hoping to be much less busy in the coming years.




Pleasantly busy is what I tell my wife. I like to be busy enough to enjoy the tasks. Cutting and splitting wood is very enjoyable for me. The key is to get far enough ahead that you don’t “need” to do it.


----------



## Medic21

kennyp2339 said:


> Old porcelain nob?



Yep, found the black when I was cutting, flipped the log over and found it.  Glad I didn’t find it with the saw.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

Meddic21 was that tree close to your house?  Sometimes to get peoples power back or lines up you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## Medic21

heavy hammer said:


> Meddic21 was that tree close to your house?  Sometimes to get peoples power back or lines up you have to do what you have to do.




Nope, that was in the middle of nowhere.  Top out of a logging job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

I have know idea why it would be there.  But someone put it in the tree for some reason.  Sometimes you find stuff inside a tree and will never figure out why it ended up there.


----------



## SpaceBus

I ran several gallons of fuel through the tractor today running the chipper, stump grinder, and grading. I'll take some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Medic21

heavy hammer said:


> I have know idea why it would be there.  But someone put it in the tree for some reason.  Sometimes you find stuff inside a tree and will never figure out why it ended up there.



It’s kinda like finding a fence post inside one while cutting lol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

I'll be bucking up some pine logs tomorrow from when we cleared for the new garage, I'll still have six more piles of logs left after I do one tomorrow.

Since I didn't have a picture of the pile, I attached a photo of how I did some ash using the forks which I'll use tomorrow.


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> I'll be bucking up some pine logs tomorrow from when we cleared for the new garage, I'll still have six more piles of logs left after I do one tomorrow.
> 
> Since I didn't have a picture of the pile, I attached a photo of how I did some ash using the forks which I'll use tomorrow.




EAB came through our area well over 5 years ago. Not much to be had anymore. 

Stuffed mushrooms?


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> EAB came through our area well over 5 years ago. Not much to be had anymore.
> 
> Stuffed mushrooms?


I have my fall felling of ash all lined up, I hate taking a healthy tree but since EAB is in our county, it's only a matter of time.

Yes, those are some stuffed mushrooms I made this past winter.

I used the 4540 to get this pine up in the air, this pile has a bunch of smaller stuff but we'll use it for shoulder season wood in about three years and some will be burned this winter in the outside fireplace.


----------



## SpaceBus

I had planned on taking photos of the last few days of work I've gotten done, but Mother Nature had different plans. Just as I got out of the shower a huge storm unleashed. I had to run out and cover up our lumber and plywood. This is the heaviest rain I've ever seen here in Maine. It's like the storms down in GA and FL that pop up daily and only last 30 - 60 minutes. This storm rolled in from the North which means I literally did not see it coming since none of our windows face north. Just as I finish typing this comment the rain is letting up.


----------



## SpaceBus

I snagged some pics now that the rain has abated.


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> I have my fall felling of ash all lined up, I hate taking a healthy tree but since EAB is in our county, it's only a matter of time.
> 
> Yes, those are some stuffed mushrooms I made this past winter.
> 
> I used the 4540 to get this pine up in the air, this pile has a bunch of smaller stuff but we'll use it for shoulder season wood in about three years and some will be burned this winter in the outside fireplace.




Same here. I hate taking live trees, but I too got all mine out before they died. Otherwise, the debris they drop is a huge mess. I tried to cut them all in the winter when the sap dropped and they were a (little) less green than they would have been in the summer.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> Same here. I hate taking live trees, but I too got all mine out before they died. Otherwise, the debris they drop is a huge mess. I tried to cut them all in the winter when the sap dropped and they were a (little) less green than they would have been in the summer.


That gully at the bottom of the hill where the ash is was a mess but since I needed it open so I could get the rhino and splitter there, three quarters of it is open which we like.

I think that if I fell a cherry and pine that's in the middle of the gully, the tractor will fit down through.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I snagged some pics now that the rain has abated.


We've had some very heavy rains like you, we'll see if we get anything from the system coming from the gulf this week.


----------



## Kevin Weis

A few pieces of Bradford Pear.  For it's btu value the nastiest stuff to work with in my book.  Had to get it out of field I cut for a customer in my side mowing job.  Nasty ass thorns.  Otherwise not worth the agravation.


----------



## thewoodlands

We'll see how much rain we get, I think our local TV station said three inches would be the most we get from this system.


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up using the 660 today to clean up a pile of logs in the way of the tractor path and split a big stack of ash rounds I had and stacked it.  I will put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Bushels20

Kevin Weis said:


> A few pieces of Bradford Pear.  For it's btu value the nastiest stuff to work with in my book.  Had to get it out of field I cut for a customer in my side mowing job.  Nasty ass thorns.  Otherwise not worth the agravation.




I actually split a little Bradford Pear this weekend. This was my first experience with it. I get the sense based upon the way it cut and split that it is good firewood. Seems very dense/hard. That true? I ended up with about a facecord worth.


----------



## SpaceBus

Bushels20 said:


> I actually split a little Bradford Pear this weekend. This was my first experience with it. I get the sense based upon the way it cut and split that it is good firewood. Seems very dense/hard. That true? I ended up with about a facecord worth.


Perhaps it's like poplar and it has a huge amount of water in it?


----------



## Kevin Weis

It is heavy as hell green.  I don't think it takes up any more water than some other species though.  Bradford Pear is a weed tree in our area and is taking over many a field that's left fallow for more than a few years.  If it burns well then maybe not so much bad news.  Originally I'm told it was cultivated as a sterile ornamental tree but no longer sterile.


----------



## SpaceBus

Kevin Weis said:


> It is heavy as hell green.  I don't think it takes up any more water than some other species though.  Bradford Pear is a weed tree in our area and is taking over many a field that's left fallow for more than a few years.  If it burns well then maybe not so much bad news.  Originally I'm told it was cultivated as a sterile ornamental tree but no longer sterile.



Most are sterile ornamental trees, or so folks thought. I've seen them crop up. I bet old ornamental Bradford's could be real gnarly.


----------



## heavy hammer

The big ash rounds in the second pic are now the splits in the third pic.  I used thee 660 too cut some ash logs into rounds you see in  the fourth and fifth pics.


----------



## SpaceBus

Those look like a pair of goatskin gloves I had in the first pic. They lasted a few days.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

This big girl let loose about two months ago. Finally getting around to getting it cleaned up. Ants and termites own the bottom 10 ft. Nice oak though. Will make great firewood. Even the limbs on it are a generous size.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 245747
> View attachment 245748
> View attachment 245749
> View attachment 245750
> View attachment 245751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big ash rounds in the second pic are now the splits in the third pic.  I used thee 660 too cut some ash logs into rounds you see in  the fourth and fifth pics.


Nice work heavy hammer, what are you getting for temps.


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> View attachment 245762
> 
> This big girl let loose about two months ago. Finally getting around to getting it cleaned up. Ants and termites own the bottom 10 ft. Nice oak though. Will make great firewood. Even the limbs on it are a generous size.


Did the wind take it down or did it go by itself, nice work.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished up this pile of small pines, hopefully I have a bunch of fires in the outdoor fireplace this winter so I can get rid of this chit.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

thewoodlands said:


> Did the wind take it down or did it go by itself, nice work.



Wind brought it down, and this tree took 2 pines with it. So I’ll have some pine to get rid of too.


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Wind brought it down, and this tree took 2 pines with it. So I’ll have some pine to get rid of too.


We don't have any oak on our property I cut on but did scrounge some in 2012, very nice firewood.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

thewoodlands said:


> We don't have any oak on our property I cut on but did scrounge some in 2012, very nice firewood.



I am planning to get rid of most the oaks in my yard this fall, and some hickory. Going to leave the maple trees though. Should be approximately 40 trees of varying size that I will take down. I need to open my yard up. We live in the woods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> I am planning to get rid of most the oaks in my yard this fall, and some hickory. Going to leave the maple trees though. Should be approximately 40 trees of varying size that I will take down. I need to open my yard up. We live in the woods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We also live in the woods but we have white pine on most of the lot except for the southside where it turns to hardwood.


----------



## thewoodlands

We took a load of pine branches to the wood dump early but since it's so humid that's all we'll do today.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Too hot to do anything today except get the grass cut before it gets even hotter this weekend.  Supposed to be 99 actual temp Friday and Saturday.


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Too hot to do anything today except get the grass cut before it gets even hotter this weekend.  Supposed to be 99 actual temp Friday and Saturday.


It's not real hot yet but the dew point and humidity make it worse. Saturday afternoon and night will be our greatest chance for severe weather unless they change the forecast.


----------



## thewoodlands

This is some cherry and maple I split the first week of July so unless it's storming tomorrow, it will get stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished stacking just after 12 today, attached are some pictures of a face cord of cherry with some maple on top. If we don't have any storms tomorrow morning, I think that I'll get my next stacking area ready.


----------



## thewoodlands

In case we get some high winds when the cold front moves in Sunday, I moved some firewood related items out of the woods. I'll get back to some stacking once the heat is gone.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands the temps have been hot 85-90 high humidity.  I moved four truck loads of oak and maple last night with the tractor till dark I don't have any pics.  I figured if I waited till Sunday it would rain all day and I wouldn't have time.  It is supposed to be hot for another day or so then cool down temps in the 70's next week.  I like this heat plus it has been dry I have been cutting and splitting all my wood.  Right now everything on my property firewood wise is up off the ground.  My tractor path is open so I ready to keep moving wood and replacing stacks as I feel.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands the temps have been hot 85-90 high humidity.  I moved four truck loads of oak and maple last night with the tractor till dark I don't have any pics.  I figured if I waited till Sunday it would rain all day and I wouldn't have time.  It is supposed to be hot for another day or so then cool down temps in the 70's next week.  I like this heat plus it has been dry I have been cutting and splitting all my wood.  Right now everything on my property firewood wise is up off the ground.  My tractor path is open so I ready to keep moving wood and replacing stacks as I feel.


They're calling for a high of 88 here today with the humidity at 61 % and the dew point at 73%, we have a nice breeze out but the deer fly are really bad. I'll start back up after when it cools down some.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Was in St. Mary's County today (as far south in Maryland as you can go).  99 degrees and we were between tidal Potamac and Chesapeake for cooling.  Nothing wood cutting related going to be done this week with same temps.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands the temps have been hot 85-90 high humidity.  I moved four truck loads of oak and maple last night with the tractor till dark I don't have any pics.  I figured if I waited till Sunday it would rain all day and I wouldn't have time.  It is supposed to be hot for another day or so then cool down temps in the 70's next week.  I like this heat plus it has been dry I have been cutting and splitting all my wood.  Right now everything on my property firewood wise is up off the ground.  My tractor path is open so I ready to keep moving wood and replacing stacks as I feel.


We haven't had any high winds so far, if the weather allows, tomorrow I'll get another stacking area ready for two face cord of some seasoned soft & hard maple.


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Was in St. Mary's County today (as far south in Maryland as you can go).  99 degrees and we were between tidal Potamac and Chesapeake for cooling.  Nothing wood cutting related going to be done this week with same temps.


I can't blame ya, we never hit the highs they had forecast because of the clouds that moved in but it was still hot and humid.


----------



## heavy hammer

We had some storms come through last night and I was called in today for some storm work.  A little south of me was banged up pretty good.  We will see what this cold front brings with it.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> We had some storms come through last night and I was called in today for some storm work.  A little south of me was banged up pretty good.  We will see what this cold front brings with it.


Been on the 16's since last Wednesday, hopefully today is the last day of this nonsense, although severe wx is forecasted with the front here.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Feel like hit 117 for about an hour yesterday.  Enough of this craziness.  Today 92 actual is supposed to be it before the rains move in and puts a stop to it all.


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't have the camera with me but today I pulled some small stumps with the backhoe on the 4540, I also moved a bunch of smaller pine branches from out front to an area near the backhill.


----------



## Medic21

Been cleaning up the yard from all the logs I dumped this spring.  Got ahold of free tote cages and am using those for what does not stack well.  Back to cutting tomorrow since the heat broke.  Was brutal all week last week working outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> View attachment 245888
> View attachment 245889
> View attachment 245890
> View attachment 245891
> 
> 
> Been cleaning up the yard from all the logs I dumped this spring.  Got ahold of free tote cages and am using those for what does not stack well.  Back to cutting tomorrow since the heat broke.  Was brutal all week last week working outside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work Medic21, it looks like the warmer weather will move back in our area near the end of the week.


----------



## Medic21

Yep, Saturday which I work anyways and Sunday are back in the high 80’s.  Hopefully the humidity won’t be there like last week.  It was some of the worst that I can remember with the humidity.  

Tomorrow is sunny and 76.  I’m looking forward to a good couple days.  To cut this thing up. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> Yep, Saturday which I work anyways and Sunday are back in the high 80’s.  Hopefully the humidity won’t be there like last week.  It was some of the worst that I can remember with the humidity.
> 
> Tomorrow is sunny and 76.  I’m looking forward to a good couple days.  To cut this thing up.
> 
> View attachment 245892
> View attachment 245893
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll get some nice firewood from that tree, we had 53 degrees this morning.


----------



## Medic21

No better way to spend a morning.  Lunch time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked the first face cord before noon but since that area gets lots of sun, I'll wait until later before I start on the second face cord with pictures going up tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> View attachment 245903
> View attachment 245904
> View attachment 245905
> View attachment 245906
> 
> 
> No better way to spend a morning.  Lunch time...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might've missed it but what type tree is that, hickory?


----------



## Medic21

Yes, there is a huge red oak beside it that came down and topped this one.  I’ve got a lot of this sold to a couple different bbq places.  It’s worth gold to those guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic21

Productive day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

Today I'm installing a 5'x4' window.


----------



## heavy hammer

Kennyp2339 I have been working since Sunday with call outs.  Then Monday at 11 pm they called for an out of town to New Jersey.  I was there for four days helping with the storm.


----------



## SpaceBus

We go the window in, but I don't know where the camera is. Thankfully a friend could come to our aid yesterday, the new triple pane window is twice as heavy as the old window. Thankfully the rest of our windows are much smaller!


----------



## heavy hammer

Medic21 nice setup with truck, trailer, splitter, etc.  Is your pickup diesel?


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Got my pad done for the wood boiler. Now just have to set it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic21

heavy hammer said:


> Medic21 nice setup with truck, trailer, splitter, etc.  Is your pickup diesel?



Nope, I’ve worked on diesels since 1995 and won’t own one of the new ones in a pickup.  Can’t get over the extra cost, repair bills, and emission issues.  

Currently looking for an older international low pro 4700 with the DT466 or 444E to put a dump bed on.   Those are problem free motors for the most part and the truck is built to use.  I have the dump bed already, just need a chassis. 

That 16’ trailer sucks to unload after loading it in the sun all day lol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm with you Medic21 the new diesels are nothing but problems I had a 96 dodge with over 382k on her before I sold it.  The front axel broke and I have a 05 dodge with only 55k on it when I got it.  I just turned 106k now.  But the new ones are horrible.  That is why the older ones are worth so much.


----------



## SpaceBus

I think it's a fallacy to say new diesel trucks are unreliable. How can you know if they are new? My tractor went into regen yesterday. Took five minutes while I did something else.


----------



## Medic21

SpaceBus said:


> I think it's a fallacy to say new diesel trucks are unreliable. How can you know if they are new? My tractor went into regen yesterday. Took five minutes while I did something else.



Well...

Never had a DEF problem in a pre 2014 truck...

Never had a DPF issue in a pre 2007 truck...

Never had a PM sensor code because of a bad SCR in a 5.9l Cummins and have it derate from that...

I’ve hade injector issues and pump issue in older diesels but, have you priced piezo injector or a common rail fuel pump, both are common issues now?

Not to mention you can’t work on most of those issues without OEM or very specialized diag equipment so your stuck paying $100/hr plus for diag and repair.  Bring me a diesel to my shop with a check engine light in and your going to leave most time with your bank account over $1000 dollars lighter.  And in many cases thousands of dollars lighter.  

I’d take a 6.0 power stroke over any of the new diesels and I hated that motor working in the dealerships.  

Case in point, buddy bought a 6.7 power stroke the other day.  Check engine light came on and it was for a NOX sensor.  Used dealer said all it needed was a sensor.  It needs a new SCR, $8000 installed.  Dodge is in the process recalling all of theirs 17 and up because it is degrading and requiring early replacement.  Yes, early replacement, it is considered a maintenance item with a life span.  

You couldn’t give me one of the new diesels, have to delete all the emissions to be reliable and that could cost you $30k in fines if caught...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic21

SpaceBus said:


> I think it's a fallacy to say new diesel trucks are unreliable. How can you know if they are new? My tractor went into regen yesterday. Took five minutes while I did something else.



Your emissions in the tractor are different from over the road.  Tier 4 final is not the same as OTR requirements.  Believe me those are their own set of problems...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

Medic21 said:


> Well...
> 
> Never had a DEF problem in a pre 2014 truck...
> 
> Never had a DPF issue in a pre 2007 truck...
> 
> Never had a PM sensor code because of a bad SCR in a 5.9l Cummins and have it derate from that...
> 
> I’ve hade injector issues and pump issue in older diesels but, have you priced piezo injector or a common rail fuel pump, both are common issues now?
> 
> Not to mention you can’t work on most of those issues without OEM or very specialized diag equipment so your stuck paying $100/hr plus for diag and repair.  Bring me a diesel to my shop with a check engine light in and your going to leave most time with your bank account over $1000 dollars lighter.  And in many cases thousands of dollars lighter.
> 
> I’d take a 6.0 power stroke over any of the new diesels and I hated that motor working in the dealerships.
> 
> Case in point, buddy bought a 6.7 power stroke the other day.  Check engine light came on and it was for a NOX sensor.  Used dealer said all it needed was a sensor.  It needs a new SCR, $8000 installed.  Dodge is in the process recalling all of theirs 17 and up because it is degrading and requiring early replacement.  Yes, early replacement, it is considered a maintenance item with a life span.
> 
> You couldn’t give me one of the new diesels, have to delete all the emissions to be reliable and that could cost you $30k in fines if caught...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, makes me glad I bought an 06! I had heard of the issues on the early 6.0 and 6.4's (definitely avoided those while shopping) but not so much emissions stuff with newer stuff. I guess the stuff has been on the road for a while now. How do the big OTR trucks do with the new emissions equipment? My old landlady was a trucker and she never had any issues being stranded. Generally I'm in favor of emissions equipment since the end result is cleaner air, and it's one of the reasons I went with a new vs used tractor.


----------



## Medic21

SpaceBus said:


> Wow, makes me glad I bought an 06! I had heard of the issues on the early 6.0 and 6.4's (definitely avoided those while shopping) but not so much emissions stuff with newer stuff. I guess the stuff has been on the road for a while now. How do the big OTR trucks do with the new emissions equipment? My old landlady was a trucker and she never had any issues being stranded. Generally I'm in favor of emissions equipment since the end result is cleaner air, and it's one of the reasons I went with a new vs used tractor.



The heavy truck market has been decimated by emissions.  CAT pulled completely out of the market a number of years ago.  Majority of diesel work today is a result of emissions related failures.  Low ash oil had to be developed due to the ash from burning oil, every vehicle does it, plugged DPF systems.  EGR valves, their sole existence is to lower NOX emissions, caused a roughly 10% loss in HP due to operation.  Early DPF systems lost a huge amount of their fuel economy due to injection of diesel to clean the DPF during a regen.  DEF systems have become more problematic since DEF tanks now must include a DEF quality sensor.  I drove a 2001 KW T800 with a C16 CAT that was pushing 600+ HP pulling logs and got 7.8 MPG over 6 months.  I drove a brand new LT International with a 350HP Cummins the other day for a local company that needed help.  I got 5.8 MPG average.  That difference in fuel economy is because of Emissions.  Over 100,000 miles with $3 a gallon fuel and that adds up quick.  The KW did not smoke or run dirty at all.  In the end that 1 million mile plus truck will be worth more that the LT once it hits about 300k miles in three years.  

But, rest assured, Tier 5 is on the horizon and will add a whole new set of problems.

The 6.0 is actually a very good motor with a few modifications.  The 6.4 is junk, the MaxxForce version is no longer even offered to customers in the International Dealerships if they are smart.  The 7.3 is a very reliable and easy to work on motor, it is the same as a 444E in medium duty trucks.  Compared to the newer diesels it is way under powered though.  I love my Dodges, worked on Fords for years, and hate GM.  The only newer light duty diesel I would consider in my driveway is the Duramax.  It has been the most reliable from a mechanics viewpoint.  I've been tempted to drop one in a Ford.


----------



## SpaceBus

Medic21 said:


> The heavy truck market has been decimated by emissions.  CAT pulled completely out of the market a number of years ago.  Majority of diesel work today is a result of emissions related failures.  Low ash oil had to be developed due to the ash from burning oil, every vehicle does it, plugged DPF systems.  EGR valves, their sole existence is to lower NOX emissions, caused a roughly 10% loss in HP due to operation.  Early DPF systems lost a huge amount of their fuel economy due to injection of diesel to clean the DPF during a regen.  DEF systems have become more problematic since DEF tanks now must include a DEF quality sensor.  I drove a 2001 KW T800 with a C16 CAT that was pushing 600+ HP pulling logs and got 7.8 MPG over 6 months.  I drove a brand new LT International with a 350HP Cummins the other day for a local company that needed help.  I got 5.8 MPG average.  That difference in fuel economy is because of Emissions.  Over 100,000 miles with $3 a gallon fuel and that adds up quick.  The KW did not smoke or run dirty at all.  In the end that 1 million mile plus truck will be worth more that the LT once it hits about 300k miles in three years.
> 
> But, rest assured, Tier 5 is on the horizon and will add a whole new set of problems.
> 
> The 6.0 is actually a very good motor with a few modifications.  The 6.4 is junk, the MaxxForce version is no longer even offered to customers in the International Dealerships if they are smart.  The 7.3 is a very reliable and easy to work on motor, it is the same as a 444E in medium duty trucks.  Compared to the newer diesels it is way under powered though.  I love my Dodges, worked on Fords for years, and hate GM.  The only newer light duty diesel I would consider in my driveway is the Duramax.  It has been the most reliable from a mechanics viewpoint.  I've been tempted to drop one in a Ford.



Wow, that's pretty bad from a fuel economy perspective. With the increased need of fuel to go the same distance and increase in cost of materials and components, is anything even gained by this equipment? I'm surprised anyone is sticking with diesel at this point. Now the huge push towards electric OTR trucks makes way more sense. 

My dad has a 7.3 DRW 4x4 auto and loves it, gets pretty good fuel economy as well. He says real world it doesn't feel underpowered, but I think he's done a bit of work to it. That truck regularly hauls 20'+ trailers back and forth from Bluefield WV to somewhere in PA (I forget). I searched long and hard for an 02 four door long bed DRW manual 4x4 7.3 truck before settling on my 06 Cummins ram. I had hoped to find a totally stock truck, but I wasn't that lucky. It has some kind of aftermarket 4 or 5" exhaust with a tiny itty bitty cat and no muffler. Currently I'm averaging 27 MPG with it and I bought it last summer with 240,000 miles. Back in March the stock turbo failed and I had an OEM turbo with a billet compressor wheel installed. I don't know if it's any more powerful than it was before, but it spools really quick. Eventually I'd like to get a programmer, but not for more power. I'm really enjoying the fuel economy right now, and I'd like to keep improving it even more. Some day I'd like to get some 19.5" wheels and tires and that will help lengthen the crazy short gears a bit. The truck can maintain 35 MPH in sixth gear.... I only use first gear to go down my driveway since otherwise it likes to create ripples. 

I have zero experience with the Duramax trucks. While truck searching I would include them, but never found any for a reasonable price. Maybe other places are different, but in NC Dmax trucks pull a real premium. Perhaps it's for good reason!


----------



## Medic21

SpaceBus said:


> Wow, that's pretty bad from a fuel economy perspective. With the increased need of fuel to go the same distance and increase in cost of materials and components, is anything even gained by this equipment? I'm surprised anyone is sticking with diesel at this point. Now the huge push towards electric OTR trucks makes way more sense.
> 
> My dad has a 7.3 DRW 4x4 auto and loves it, gets pretty good fuel economy as well. He says real world it doesn't feel underpowered, but I think he's done a bit of work to it. That truck regularly hauls 20'+ trailers back and forth from Bluefield WV to somewhere in PA (I forget). I searched long and hard for an 02 four door long bed DRW manual 4x4 7.3 truck before settling on my 06 Cummins ram. I had hoped to find a totally stock truck, but I wasn't that lucky. It has some kind of aftermarket 4 or 5" exhaust with a tiny itty bitty cat and no muffler. Currently I'm averaging 27 MPG with it and I bought it last summer with 240,000 miles. Back in March the stock turbo failed and I had an OEM turbo with a billet compressor wheel installed. I don't know if it's any more powerful than it was before, but it spools really quick. Eventually I'd like to get a programmer, but not for more power. I'm really enjoying the fuel economy right now, and I'd like to keep improving it even more. Some day I'd like to get some 19.5" wheels and tires and that will help lengthen the crazy short gears a bit. The truck can maintain 35 MPH in sixth gear.... I only use first gear to go down my driveway since otherwise it likes to create ripples.
> 
> I have zero experience with the Duramax trucks. While truck searching I would include them, but never found any for a reasonable price. Maybe other places are different, but in NC Dmax trucks pull a real premium. Perhaps it's for good reason!



Consider EFI Live for programming.  I use it for deleting emissions and programming.  There are a ton of programs written for everything from stock tunes, to fuel economy, to smoke all four tires in four wheel high and fog for mosquitoes smoke output.  Nice thing is you can actually write the pcm without an external programmer.  Then you can have selectable options with a tuner that can put up to five tunes at your fingertips depending on what your doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

I found the camera! 
The pile of rocks came from my driveway. I graded it again with the scarifiers set fairly low and tried to get every stone larger than my palm out. The stones were stacked under the posts and the perimeter of the mini barn. I have a few more piles to back fill with, but I'm going to top it off with some 3/4 crushed stone up to the tops of the wooden frame boards. The gravel will be topped with wood chips and should allow for drainage and ease of mucking. I'm hoping to get the roof up next weekend, or at least underway. So far I've been able to use leftover materials from other projects. The siding will be stained board and batten so I can practice before doing the house. For the roof I'm thinking B&B or metal, depends on which pencils out cheaper.


----------



## Medic21

More fun


----------



## johneh

Must be nice to live somewhere that you do not need a fence 
around your pool . That's going to be a nice patio with Fire pit


----------



## Medic21

johneh said:


> Must be nice to live somewhere that you do not need a fence
> around your pool . That's going to be a nice patio with Fire pit



No fence on an above ground pool but, ladder is locked and deck will have a gate with the railing.  

Country living is great.  I have to get permits but there are no inspections here for this stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh

I live on 800 acres and have a Township by-Law pools must 
have 8 foot fence with locked gate (Pad Lock)  Rules and more Rules


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice pool and fire pit Medic21, my brother is a mechanic and he see's the same things you are taking about with the newer diesels.  When my 96 was starting to get up there and I was looking for a newer truck he steered me to early 07 or later for the dodges.  It is still the 5.9 compared to the 6.7 and a lot less issues.  My 05 is pretty much stock except the upgraded air filter.  It is a six speed manual basic options rubber floors a truck!  I work for the electric utility in my area and all our newer trucks and equipment that has the new emission stuff on it has nothing but problems.  Our semi tractor had to have the motor pretty much rebuilt from the heat and problems the emission stuff caused to it and it only has 60k.  Our new freight liner dump had to have the turbo replaced before 20k.  When the new stuff works it is ok but they are always having issues.  My 96 got 22 MPG and my 05 get about the same.  Our one ton dump empty is getting around 12 that is brand new.


----------



## thewoodlands

The cooler temps in the morning feel nice, we had 52 this morning. I did start taking more bark back in to fill in a low spot on a trail today.

I always show the wife the areas we'll be burning from just in case something happened to me so today I did that. We have 14 face cord of cherry,beech,soft maple,sugar maple,muscle wood and some yellow birch. In our second area we'll burn some wood from we have ironwood,yellow birch, the maples and beech.

In the softwood area we have a hair under six face cord for the shoulder seasons, fall and spring. We won't need all the wood listed but we'll have enough covered if winter hangs on like last year.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll start splitting more pine but have a few things going on before that will happen. On my ride back in today, I did notice part of a cherry down but it's in an area that doesn't have a trail to that area but we can fix that, I'll get pictures when I do the job.

If my face cord count is correct, we have 53 stacked of hardwood with a goal of adding another 10-12 before the snow gets deep, it's not the most we've had but it's enough.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Finally able to split a little


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> View attachment 246108
> 
> Finally able to split a little


Nice work @HitzerHillbilly , what type of firewood is it


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @HitzerHillbilly , what type of firewood is it



Oak. The bottom 15 feet is eaten up with bugs, it came over in our yard about 2 months ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Oak. The bottom 15 feet is eaten up with bugs, it came over in our yard about 2 months ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oaks nice, I've only scrounged a face cord that we seasoned for four years and then burned.....it still pizzed some water out of some of the splits.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

@thewoodlands, our property is full of oaks! And is has a lot of aspen as well. I’m actually getting ready to remove a lot of oak trees from our yard. Simply because the canopy doesn’t allow much sunlight through and we need to just open it up a little. Be bringing down a nice hickory too, may have to see if any family and friends want some grilling wood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> @thewoodlands, our property is full of oaks! And is has a lot of aspen as well. I’m actually getting ready to remove a lot of oak trees from our yard. Simply because the canopy doesn’t allow much sunlight through and we need to just open it up a little. Be bringing down a nice hickory too, may have to see if any family and friends want some grilling wood!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've taken down some pines so the house gets more sun since we had the house built years back, we're glad we did it.


----------



## thewoodlands

This cherry has been uprooted on a small sugar maple (damaged) since last winter I think, so today I hauled out one load. I have some rounds left along with what you can see in picture 9432 to the root ball in picture 9433.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just a few pictures of some splitting I did today, we have two years of shoulder season wood stacked so this will be piled stacked in an area that will need some cleaning up, the wood is white pine that was felled last year.

I did get some tarps out so we can cover our shoulder season wood tomorrow.


----------



## Medic21

Have a very happy 8 y/o







Will pressure wash it off cut, and seal it.  The concrete is dyed tan.  Should look good.


----------



## kennyp2339

Medic21 said:


> Will pressure wash it off cut, and seal it. The concrete is dyed tan. Should look good.


I love stained & stamped concrete, to me its so much nicer then pavers and the relief cuts don't look to bad either.


----------



## Bushels20

First bunch of 2022 wood split today. About a 1/2 cord of shoulder season basswood. Got it done before it got too hot. Called it quits once I was sweating on the splitting wedge and the rounds and my shirt was soaked through. Which conveniently was the last round.


----------



## Medic21

Done.

Now back to the boiler install.  Will have a load of fill dirt and top soil yet this fall to get it seeded.


----------



## thewoodlands

Picture 9436 is the white pine pile I've been splitting from, pictures 9437,9438,9460 are from today with 9464 and 9465 all the wood I split from this bunch of white pine.

Picture 9462 is this years fawn who watch me split for an hour before leaving.


----------



## Sawset

Getting some of the wood inside, near the back door, now that the mid summer drought has dried the outside stacks up a bit. I use 1-1/2 conduit in the garage to straighten up the ends and make stacking easy. Run it up through the ceiling, then down into an anchored 2x4 with drilled  holes. Fence wire between to pull in the ends. Woodchucks found their way in again to the outside stacks. They make cool grass nests, but they really need to find somewhere else to do that. The cat wasn't content watching wood get stacked, so found other ways to stay occupied.


----------



## SpaceBus

Yesterday we mostly finished installing the siding on the first floor east wall. Unfortunately I cut the left and right window trim too short so we were not able to finish everything yesterday. Due to time and costs the second floor on the east side will wait until next summer when we can bury the power lines and move the electric meter to the pole. The first floor south wall has strapping and is mostly prepped for siding and trim. Progress slowed when the scaffolding had to come out. We are hoping to get all of the exterior done before winter, with the exception of the second floor east side exterior wall. 

We bought planed 1x12 boards and made them into our siding ourselves. The second floor will be done in natural cedar shingles with the same white trim on the corners and on top. It's not perfect, but I think it turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## kvesi122

Looks great! Did you end up doing any z flashing above the window trim? I have board and batten siding on my house as well and I need to replace window trim on a couple windows.


----------



## SpaceBus

kvesi122 said:


> Looks great! Did you end up doing any z flashing above the window trim? I have board and batten siding on my house as well and I need to replace window trim on a couple windows.


The window has several layers of flashing beneath the trim and siding. I'm using the white trim pieces also as battens. I do plan on using a piece of z flashing above the trim all the way around the house. It's probably not necessary, especially since I plan on flaring the shingles out at the white horizontal trim, but my wife wants it. Perhaps in time we will change our minds about the window trim/flashing as well.


----------



## thewoodlands

I cleaned most of the covers for the firewood and then top covered seven face cord of hardwood, I'll top cover more after tomorrow. This year we'll top cover eighteen face cord of hardwood along with six face cord of shoulder season wood.


----------



## Bushels20

Had a nice drop of ash delivered last week. Amounted to a face cord after being split and stacked. That completes my first full cord of 2022 wood. 

I top covered this weekend too for this season’s splits. About 4 cords.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> Had a nice drop of ash delivered last week. Amounted to a face cord after being split and stacked. That completes my first full cord of 2022 wood.
> 
> I top covered this weekend too for this season’s splits. About 4 cords.


How much do you usually burn when your area has a very cold winter?


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> How much do you usually burn when your area has a very cold winter?



I am consistently in between 3-1/2 to 4-1/2 full cords every year for the last 7 years. Each of my racks (holding 1 year worth) holds four (4ish) cords. They are 32 feet long and stacked 3 splits deep. Probably closer to 5 foot high instead of 4. So maybe there is 4 1/2 - 5 cords in each rack. I have yet to completely empty a rack in those 7 years.

You can see in the photo where I removed 1 cord for the start of the season and replaced it with the 2022 wood I referenced above.

How about you guys?


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> I am consistently in between 3-1/2 to 4-1/2 full cords every year for the last 7 years. Each of my racks (holding 1 year worth) holds four (4ish) cords. They are 32 feet long and stacked 3 splits deep. Probably closer to 5 foot high instead of 4. So maybe there is 4 1/2 - 5 cords in each rack. I have yet to completely empty a rack in those 7 years.
> 
> You can see in the photo where I removed 1 cord for the start of the season and replaced it with the 2022 wood I referenced above.
> 
> How about you guys?


We usually burn around 4.34 full cord of hardwood and 1.86 full cord of shoulder season wood. We started burning white pine or hemlock from all the wind damage we had.

Our stacks are 16 feet long and four feet high, each stack should be .62 of a cord. Our rows have 15 to 16 inches between them with most stacking areas holding 3.10 full cord.

Our wood stove is in the basement so we burn more, we usually start burning Sept. 15 unless the temperature is still warm out.


----------



## SpaceBus

This summer is going fast. We are planning on finishing another wall of siding this week. The cedar should go a little faster, except for all the cuts on the gable ends.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> This summer is going fast. We are planning on finishing another wall of siding this week. The cedar should go a little faster, except for all the cuts on the gable ends.


We're getting a nice rain this morning with a bunch of rumbling going on. With school just around the corner in our area, summer is almost done but September can be nice or just real wet in this area.


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> We usually burn around 4.34 full cord of hardwood and 1.86 full cord of shoulder season wood. We started burning white pine or hemlock from all the wind damage we had.
> 
> Our stacks are 16 feet long and four feet high, each stack should be .62 of a cord. Our rows have 15 to 16 inches between them with most stacking areas holding 3.10 full cord.
> 
> Our wood stove is in the basement so we burn more, we usually start burning Sept. 15 unless the temperature is still warm out.




We will usually start burning around mid October. That’s usually based upon my excitement to get that first firewood going. Our real burning season and need for it usually Halloween time to the end of March/early April.

I still have a few chores on the list before that first fire. Clean the liner, check the fire brick and gaskets. May replace the door glass as it has some staining that seems to be burnt in. I’m afraid to change the glass for only aesthetics because I have heard stories of screws stripping out and don’t want to cause more work and money than need be.


----------



## heavy hammer

I usually start burning around the same time Bushels20, mid Oct.  We usually run the furnace for a week or so but when we get one of those cold rainy weekends I usually fire up the basement stove once I have had enough with being chilled.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a bunch of dead pine that I felled, once the dead stuff was down I felled a pine into the woods (didn't get a before pick) but once I clean all the chit pine up and then split the good stuff, this new area will give me more room to push the snow.

In the past when we would get lots of snow all winter, this area near the driveway could get pretty narrow so I would move the snow, that shouldn't happen anymore.


----------



## Raoul

Not cord wood but...


Took a drive to the Homefire plant for a tote of “seconds”.  Perhaps close to a ton.  It made the old 3/4 ton Rustarado squat.  

Moving it twice wasn’t fun. It was cheap though.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Finally got it set! Time to make some connections


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

Raoul said:


> Not cord wood but...
> 
> 
> Took a drive to the Homefire plant for a tote of “seconds”.  Perhaps close to a ton.  It made the old 3/4 ton Rustarado squat.
> 
> Moving it twice wasn’t fun. It was cheap though.



I wouldn't mind coming across a deal like that! Even the tote would be worth it for me.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled another pine in the area I've been working, I cut,split the better pine and then moved it to the pile. This will be a walking trail and a new spot for plowing the snow this winter.


----------



## SpaceBus

I hung some more siding today, but left the camera in my truck.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I hung some more siding today, but left the camera in my truck.


Does your camera drive?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Does your camera drive?



Haha, i just take it with me everywhere!


----------



## SpaceBus

I'll post some pics of the siding today.


----------



## SpaceBus

There are still a few pieces of siding above the window that need to be stained then I'll have it all up on the wall. The trim has all been primed and waiting for paint and only one batten needs to be stained (miscounted originally). The second floor will be getting cedar shingles and we plan on flaring and weaving them at the bottoms and corners.


----------



## Medic21

Delivered today.  8x8 for dry wood by the boiler.  Should only have to load 2-3 times over winter.


----------



## johneh

I am curious how much wood does that boiler use in a season?
Nice Shed


----------



## Medic21

johneh said:


> I am curious how much wood does that boiler use in a season?
> Nice Shed



Thanks.  I’ll let you know just now hooking it up.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic21

Primary loop built and installed in basement.  Have it pressurized with well pressure right now no leaks so far.  Too the time to add a outside faucet on the back of the house when I plumbed in the fill.

Still have to install the heat exchangers and the secondary pumps and the heaters in the basement and the garage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

Even though it rained all day, I did get some stacking in but I'm wondering if they're stacked a bit tight.


----------



## johneh

thewoodlands said:


> Even though it rained all day, I did get some stacking in but I'm wondering if they're stacked a bit tight.


I don't think there is enough for all of us


----------



## thewoodlands

johneh said:


> I don't think there is enough for all of us


We'll be eating them for the next 2 or 3 days, I think it serves 8 or 9.


----------



## heavy hammer

Working on 2022/2023's wood


----------



## thewoodlands

I didn't get a before picture but we had three smaller pines that I cleared out of this area so we can push snow off the driveway into this area.

Some of the tall thin trees will come down along with the topped off Cherry which will give me more room for snow storage. I also limbed up some of the older pines (branches were dead) and I removed the stumps later today. I still have three or four days worth of work in there to clean up the dead stuff and the rest of the wood coming down.


----------



## heavy hammer

I dropped two trees yesterday and cut them into rounds and stacked before we had a little cookout.  I'll get some pics but we were strapped for time so I didn't get and yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had a chit load of rain overnight and through 12 today, I burned up a bunch of junk pine splits we've had too many years. I had moved this over to the fireplace and covered before the rain, I had enough dry pine that it went better then I thought it would.

I didn't take the camera with me today because the forecast was for more heavy rain which we received, these three pics are from tonight.


----------



## Bushels20

Cleaned the liner last night. Replaced all of the fire brick in the insert today and checked all of the gaskets, door glass, latch etc. I am all set. Next will be to move wood from the racks to the storage rack in the garage will holds a cord and a half. I will wait until later in September or maybe even the 1st of October to do this. 

FYI I replaced all of the fire brick in the insert with pumice bricks. I found a great deal at Menards. 6 brick packs for $14.99. Needed 3 packs. So upgraded from clay bricks to pumice for under $50. Plus there is an 11% rebate I get to mail in.


----------



## SpaceBus

I still have a bit of demo and two walls to side before winter


----------



## SpaceBus

Bushels20 said:


> Cleaned the liner last night. Replaced all of the fire brick in the insert today and checked all of the gaskets, door glass, latch etc. I am all set. Next will be to move wood from the racks to the storage rack in the garage will holds a cord and a half. I will wait until later in September or maybe even the 1st of October to do this.
> 
> FYI I replaced all of the fire brick in the insert with pumice bricks. I found a great deal at Menards. 6 brick packs for $14.99. Needed 3 packs. So upgraded from clay bricks to pumice for under $50. Plus there is an 11% rebate I get to mail in.



I've heard that pumice is better than "regular" firebricks. What's the difference? My new cook stove is advertised as having Skamol, but I don't know what that really means


----------



## Bushels20

SpaceBus said:


> I've heard that pumice is better than "regular" firebricks. What's the difference? My new cook stove is advertised as having Skamol, but I don't know what that really means




Pumice is more fragile than the “regular” (clay) firebricks but has a better insulation factor. I’ve learned to be kind to my insert, baffles and fire bricks through experience so I went ahead and made the switch. Didn’t expect such a good deal though.

My insert came with pumice but I trashed them with aggressive loading, poking etc. as a rookie. Replaced with clay until today.

Not sure what Skamol is...maybe a brand of fire brick? Quick google search appears that it is a type of ceramic insulation board.


----------



## thewoodlands

After working on more clearing in a newer plow zone for snow, I loaded up the utility trailer with a bunch of branches that will go to the town wood dump.

After the above was done, I brought five bucket loads of wood with the 4540 over to the fireplace to burn after the next rain.

Picture 9556 is the new plow zone I've been clearing, picture 9557 has a tall thin popple that will come down, 9559 is another load of branches for the wood dump, 9560 is the Cherry that was topped off and 9561 was a rotten pine that came down.


----------



## yinpin

Spending some time this week cutting away dead branches off of an old cherry tree.  Just like all things, the more you cut the more you realize is dead.  Think the whole tree needs to come down.  













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EODMSgt

Took advantage of the low 40-degree temps this morning and bucked a load of birch and beech.


----------



## tadmaz

Done for the year.  Should be somewhere between 4 and 5 cords.  This is for next winter.  I used to have covered stacks in the woods, but they fall over and barely get any sun.  Once I start collecting wood for next year, I will do 2 more holz's for that winter's supply.


----------



## SpaceBus

Are you stacking those directly on the ground? I considered this, but I have precious little flat ground.


----------



## tadmaz

half gravel half dirt, yea.  If a few splits on the bottom are not usable, oh well.  I will add more gravel next time I get a chance.  The ground isn't level.  I have approximately zero flat ground, and the holz's seems to be totally fine.  I've walked on top of them, totally bulletproof.  Wood that is known to be shoulder-season goes in between the holz's.  These are my first holz's, really really pleased with the stacking process and aesthetics.


----------



## SpaceBus

tadmaz said:


> half gravel half dirt, yea.  If a few splits on the bottom are not usable, oh well.  I will add more gravel next time I get a chance.  The ground isn't level.  I have approximately zero flat ground, and the holz's seems to be totally fine.  I've walked on top of them, totally bulletproof.  Wood that is known to be shoulder-season goes in between the holz's.  These are my first holz's, really really pleased with the stacking process and aesthetics.



I might give it a try before the snow flies. I worry about the bark roof flying off in the wind.


----------



## tadmaz

SpaceBus said:


> I might give it a try before the snow flies. I worry about the bark roof flying off in the wind.


We had a huge windstorm and somehow not a single piece of bark flew off.  Might be pure luck that there are some trees blocking the wind.  I am thinking about using some left over vinyl flooring to cover them, with maybe a few grommets with splits tied to the grommets with rope.  For now I may leave it until I have problems with the bark flying off.


----------



## SpaceBus

We installed another window and worked on some other small tasks today. Tomorrow is the dumpster changeout and probably not much else if it rains.


----------



## Woody Stover

I'm bustin' and haulin' Ash (White) at my neighbor's but it's not a perfect score by any means:
~Yard tree...lotta crotches, harder to split, and I ended up bucking some of them short to make it a little easier.
~Had a chain go dull in an instant, must have hit a nail remnant.
~It's on a bit of a slope, so moving the rounds is a little harder.
On the plus side, although the tree was dead with no leaves left, all the wood is in great shape other than a couple of punky small limbs.  The trunk is about 27" at the base, so she should yield at least a cord. I'll get pics and a cordage estimate when it's all stacked. Although the wood is for my SIL, and I usually let her split and stack it, we decided to go ahead and split it to give it max drying time, hoping it will be dry by the '20/'21 season. I don't know though, I'm spliitting 'em pretty big for her "air-burner stove" (non-cat T5.) But all in all I have to say I'm thrilled with this score! 






Chas0218 said:


> I've got maples on my property that have a ton of crotches that I keep looking at not wanting to take down because I know how much of a bear it's going to be.


The only thing saving me is that with Ash, even the crotches split easier than other species.


----------



## Woody Stover

tadmaz said:


> Nice ash


Purty, ain't she?


----------



## Chas0218

Unfortunately the work I have been doing in 2019 isn't much related to firewood. Although I did get a good amount of firewood CSS in just a couple days these jobs have been keeping me inside. Started the summer with installing and finishing our hemlock flooring, love the fact that we did a black tea and vinegar steel wool solution to give it 0 V.O.C. I got our kitchen installed which now has make shift counters and a copper sink to contrast the white cabinets.


----------



## Woody Stover

Chas0218 said:


> installing and finishing our hemlock flooring, love the fact that we did a black tea and vinegar steel wool solution to give it 0 V.O.C. I got our kitchen installed which now has make shift counters and a copper sink to contrast the white cabinets.


Is your son wielding a vacuum cleaner or a light saber?


----------



## Chas0218

Woody Stover said:


> Is your son wielding a vacuum cleaner or a light saber?


Haha well to him it's both but wanted to help mom out and decided to vacuum for her.


----------



## Woody Stover

Chas0218 said:


> well to him it's both


Floor looks great, BTW!


----------



## SpaceBus

Chas0218 said:


> Unfortunately the work I have been doing in 2019 isn't much related to firewood. Although I did get a good amount of firewood CSS in just a couple days these jobs have been keeping me inside. Started the summer with installing and finishing our hemlock flooring, love the fact that we did a black tea and vinegar steel wool solution to give it 0 V.O.C. I got our kitchen installed which now has make shift counters and a copper sink to contrast the white cabinets.



Post pics of your sink! I really want to do a farmhouse sink in fireclay or copper, but the price makes my current sink look amazing.


----------



## Chas0218

SpaceBus said:


> Post pics of your sink! I really want to do a farmhouse sink in fireclay or copper, but the price makes my current sink look amazing.


I'll grab one tonight, the copper has a little more upkeep but it looks really nice with the white cabinets. Ours is the sinkology undermount. We will have black granite counter tops.


----------



## begreen

Medic21 said:


> View attachment 246931
> View attachment 246932
> View attachment 246933
> View attachment 246934
> View attachment 246935
> View attachment 246936
> 
> Primary loop built and installed in basement.  Have it pressurized with well pressure right now no leaks so far.  Too the time to add a outside faucet on the back of the house when I plumbed in the fill.
> 
> Still have to install the heat exchangers and the secondary pumps and the heaters in the basement and the garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This should be posted in the boiler room forum. Do you want it moved there?


----------



## Medic21

begreen said:


> This should be posted in the boiler room forum. Do you want it moved there?



I posted it under my thread on the installation of the boiler also.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen

Medic21 said:


> I posted it under my thread on the installation of the boiler also.


Great.


----------



## Woody Stover

Woody Stover said:


> I'm bustin' and haulin' Ash (White) at my neighbor's


We had back at it and knocked out about half of what was left after yesterday. All the knotty "rounds" are done, just the big ones remain.


----------



## Chas0218

SpaceBus said:


> Post pics of your sink! I really want to do a farmhouse sink in fireclay or copper, but the price makes my current sink look amazing.



As promised.


----------



## SpaceBus

That looks great!


----------



## thewoodlands

We've had a bunch of stuff going on but I have been working on a new plow area for the snow just off the driveway, I hope to finish it by the end of next week.

I haven't been taking any pictures lately but I did pull two smaller stumps with the backhoe on the 4540. I'm just waiting for the leaves to fall so I can fell a bunch of ash so I can s&s it before winter. I'm hoping for another 10 face cord or just over 3 cord.

We haven't been burning yet and after looking at the forecast, it should be another 11 days before we need to unless the boss wants one.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We've had a bunch of stuff going on but I have been working on a new plow area for the snow just off the driveway, I hope to finish it by the end of next week.
> 
> I haven't been taking any pictures lately but I did pull two smaller stumps with the backhoe on the 4540. I'm just waiting for the leaves to fall so I can fell a bunch of ash so I can s&s it before winter. I'm hoping for another 10 face cord or just over 3 cord.
> 
> We haven't been burning yet and after looking at the forecast, it should be another 11 days before we need to unless the boss wants one.



We've had a few fires, but we also don't have all of the first floor insulated yet. I too am waiting for the leaves to fall before I do any more tree work.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We've had a few fires, but we also don't have all of the first floor insulated yet. I too am waiting for the leaves to fall before I do any more tree work.


We usually start burning on Sept. 15 but it will still be warm enough out this year that we won't need to. We'll wait until we see some colder nights before we bring in some shoulder season wood.

We have some ash on our house property that I plan on felling, in the spring I felled nine trees of different sizes, We have ten face cord from those ash trees.


----------



## Woody Stover

Done splitting the Ash. Seems the heartwoood wasn't as big in this yard tree as it was on some other woods trees I've cut. Slower growth= More heartwood? I guess this batch will dry faster, though. I already took two quad trailers of un-split rounds to the stacking spot at my wife's sisters, but I think I can hand-split most of that. First I need to replace a couple of busted pallets, and I think I will spin all of the pallets so that the 2x4s are perpendicular to the rows. That will give me more width and maybe the pallets will hold up better.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Done splitting the Ash. Seems the heartwoood wasn't as big in this yard tree as it was on some other woods trees I've cut. Slower growth= More heartwood? I guess this batch will dry faster, though. I already took two quad trailers of un-split rounds to the stacking spot at my wife's sisters, but I think I can hand-split most of that. First I need to replace a couple of busted pallets, and I think I will spin all of the pallets so that the 2x4s are perpendicular to the rows. That will give me more width and maybe the pallets will hold up better.
> View attachment 247620
> View attachment 247621


Nice looking pile of firewood, good work @Woody Stover .


----------



## yinpin

Split the cherry I cut last week.  I have a lot (the rest of the tree) to cut down and buck but trying to keep things clean.


----------



## Woody Stover

Smells so good, plus decent wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

This area I've been working will be for snow storage in the winter and trailers once the white stuff is gone.

Picture 9564 is where we took 10 trees out of, the majority of them were tall thin pines and some dead cherry, in picture 9565 is another area between the cherry and the pine we'll put more snow but first I'll clean it up, 9568 is a small maple that was bent over from another tree falling on it so I cut it down and the deer are feeding off it and the rest of the pictures are from splitting of the pine and the 4540 bringing them to Pineville.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice sink  and kitchen Chas0218.  We did a master bath this year with a farm house sink with a copper faucet.


----------



## heavy hammer

Before and after pics of some of the rounds from the trees we dropped.  Plus my little helper.  I split and he retrieved that duck for three or four hours.


----------



## heavy hammer

here is the sink and faucet we put in out master bath.  I like the farm house style better it is a much bigger deeper sink.  I hate those little vanity sinks.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 247649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the sink and faucet we put in out master bath.  I like the farm house style better it is a much bigger deeper sink.  I hate those little vanity sinks.


My wife and I agree, that looks great and functional. We currently have a stupid vanity sink and hate it. We can hardly wash our hands in it...


----------



## Woody Stover

yinpin said:


> Split the cherry I cut last week.


Gotta love dat Cheery wood.. 


heavy hammer said:


> Before and after pics of some of the rounds from the trees we dropped.


What is that..Cherry on the right?


----------



## heavy hammer

Woody Stover on the right is mainly oak, a little maple and ash.  On the left those rounds are ash


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> We usually start burning on Sept. 15 but it will still be warm enough out this year that we won't need to. We'll wait until we see some colder nights before we bring in some shoulder season wood.
> 
> We have some ash on our house property that I plan on felling, in the spring I felled nine trees of different sizes, We have ten face cord from those ash trees.




When well seasoned, ash is great firewood. Burns hot with lively flames. People say you can burn it green. Never tried and never will.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> When well seasoned, ash is great firewood. Burns hot with lively flames. People say you can burn it green. Never tried and never will.


There are a bunch of people up this way that burn green wood, some think the wood will be too dry if seasoned for a year or more.

I'm seeing a bunch of green firewood that has been delivered in the neighborhood this year, some do it every year but a few got very late deliveries.


----------



## johneh

The Farm next-door sold a 2 hector lot to a lad from the city 8 years ago 
He built a very nice house and burns wood. For the first 2 years, I tried 
to explane to him the benefits of seasoned wood but he continued to 
buy green firewood . He often complained that he got poor heat for the
garbage wood. Two years ago he had a chimney fire (no Damage) so 
last fall I sold he 3 year old sugar maple at a discount. In the spring he 
said the stove never worked so well. Last night he was over and wants 
2 cord of what I sold him last year. I thought he was going to have a 
heart attack when I told him 3 years seasoned wood at 16 to 18 % mc 
will cost 350 Dollars a cubic cord. Last years wood that I sold him was 
also 16 to 18 % mc . I sold it to him for what he had been paying for green
He said he was going back to his old supplier. I wished him good luck


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> There are a bunch of people up this way that burn green wood, some think the wood will be too dry if seasoned for a year or more.
> 
> I'm seeing a bunch of green firewood that has been delivered in the neighborhood this year, some do it every year but a few got very late deliveries.



I had some green wood my very first season. It was terrible. Never again.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> I had some green wood my very first season. It was terrible. Never again.


A neighbor across the road said last year he had a hard time keeping his house 65 but tells me how he can burn green firewood in his outside wood furnace.

He had his house insulated better (walls & ceiling) before he had new siding put on so I would think it's the wood. I'm not sure when he cuts his wood but I'm seeing him still coming in with trailer loads of splits.


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> A neighbor across the road said last year he had a hard time keeping his house 65 but tells me how he can burn green firewood in his outside wood furnace.
> 
> He had his house insulated better (walls & ceiling) before he had new siding put on so I would think it's the wood. I'm not sure when he cuts his wood but I'm seeing him still coming in with trailer loads of splits.




I hear the same thing down here about outdoor burners. I think it may be a misconception based on the idea that if a (chimney/stack fire) does result, it’s contained within the burner and ultimately, poses a far less severe fire risk to the dwelling. I am in the insurance business and see outdoor burner covered in creosote all of the time.

Lots of guys leave the splits very large for those things. My guess they don’t come anywhere close to seasoning long enough for splits that large. Sometimes I see 12-14 inch rounds just halved and then stacked. Maybe even a little larger.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> I hear the same thing down here about outdoor burners. I think it may be a misconception based on the idea that if a (chimney/stack fire) does result, it’s contained within the burner and ultimately, poses a far less severe fire risk to the dwelling. I am in the insurance business and see outdoor burner covered in creosote all of the time.
> 
> Lots of guys leave the splits very large for those things. My guess they don’t come anywhere close to seasoning long enough for splits that large. Sometimes I see 12-14 inch rounds just halved and then stacked. Maybe even a little larger.


We have two O.W.F. in the neighborhood, one is inside a older garage away from the house and the other one is inside the garage attached to the house.

I think our town regulates when you can start burning in a O.W.F., they can start in the middle of October and then have to quit sometime in the spring. I think a lady on another road did some complaining about the smoke so our town put in new rules years back.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Ran this new to me saw today.


----------



## thewoodlands

We always hated to go by this damaged old Maple but mother nature brought it down, I still have the biggest part to buck up and I'm not sure how much wood we'll get out of the base but it will be a safer ride when we go by it. There's a chit load of ant damage to it.

The trail is opened back up but I didn't get a picture.


----------



## thewoodlands

I also have a beech tree that a porcupine girdled years ago that I noticed last year that it was dead so once the leaves come off the surrounding trees, it will come down. 

In picture 9583 you can see it doesn't have leaves and in picture 9584 you can see where the pine girdled it.


----------



## Woody Stover

Tonyyyyy...DONE-gy! Ash stashed!  Looks like somewhere around 2.5 cords...enough to run her stove for a season.  [If her new stove doesn't eat too much more wood...]
It'll be interesting to see how long it takes to dry...wood was pretty wet, even though the tree barely had any leaves last year.


----------



## Chas0218

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 247649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the sink and faucet we put in out master bath.  I like the farm house style better it is a much bigger deeper sink.  I hate those little vanity sinks.


Trying to wash any higher up your arm becomes a contortionist show. It looks awesome, I really like the copper faucet. Don't mind the mess of the garage, but this is the island counter top I've been working on the last couple weeks. I didn't build it but did do all the finishing. I didn't want to build it for the $200 more I was quoted than what I could get the materials for. If I remember right it was $960 unfinished and the maple was going to cost me $750. It's 2" thick 86" wide and 72" long.



I did manage to get a little more than a face cord off our hill with an Ash tree top the loggers drop onto my property couple years ago. Even though it had been laying off the ground for 2 years the M.C. was still 27% in the middle of the log. Just FYI a garden cart in the woods is not a good wood trailer and only flipped 6 times in the 1 trip down. My darn stubbornness kept me flipping it back over when in reality I probably could have just emptied it a little and she would have been fine. I was lucky I strapped the wood in so with a little extra ompphh I was able to right her and carry on down the hill. Might think about a skid type sled I think it would stay upright better.


----------



## Woody Stover

Chas0218 said:


> a garden cart in the woods is not a good wood trailer


A wheelbarrow is a bit "tippy" too, but at least with only one wheel, you can pick your way through and around some of the limbs and holes better. You can't load it real full, though...


----------



## Chas0218

thewoodlands said:


> I also have a beech tree that a porcupine girdled years ago that I noticed last year that it was dead so once the leaves come off the surrounding trees, it will come down.
> 
> In picture 9583 you can see it doesn't have leaves and in picture 9584 you can see where the pine girdled it.


Most my beech got the blight so rotted before it actually looked dead. Wish I had known it makes great firewood.


----------



## thewoodlands

The logs on the ground were from the felling of the 9 ash trees this spring, the stuff I bucked up this afternoon gave us another 79 - 82 rounds and that doesn't include the rounds in picture 9589.

I should be splitting and stacking this before Monday.


----------



## Woody Stover

That stuff appears to be in great shape...like the stuff in _my_ pic.


----------



## EODMSgt

Haven't had time to do much of anything firewood-related however with our first frost warning last night (thermometer showed 33 degrees this morning) and having used the stove a few times over this last week it's definitely that time of year. I've bucked several ash and beech over the last couple weeks and added the rounds to the mess out back (there's around 9-10+ cord of hardwood out there). Almost time to move this year's splits to the shed and then split and stack the remainder. Thinking of trying Holz Hausen stacks this fall for next year's wood just for the fun of it. If the snow holds off this season for a while then hopefully I'll add about five more cord to the stash. Last year we had snow on the ground around Oct. 17th so that put a crimp on collecting timber.


----------



## Medic21

A progression in the same spot.  March to today. 
















Been a good summer.


----------



## Diabel

I am  ready for the season!


----------



## johneh

EODMSgt said:


> year's splits to the shed and then split and stack the remainder. Thinking of trying Holz Hausen stacks this fall for next year's wood just for the fun of it. If the snow holds off this season for a while then hopefully I'll add about five more cord to the stash. Last year we had snow on the ground around Oct. 17th so that put a crimp on collecting timber.


Nice neat,  well laid out wood yard 
wish mine looked that nice


----------



## EODMSgt

johneh said:


> Nice neat,  well laid out wood yard
> wish mine looked that nice



Thanks. To me it looks like total chaos but that's the way it goes when you keep adding a little at a time.


----------



## SpaceBus

I need to take some new photos of the house and post them. Lots of things getting done here. Our new pole finally got connected so now just waiting on spectrum to swap their stuff over. This weekend I plan on grading a few more spots before the snow gets going. The low here this morning was 38, but we've already burned a few fires.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> Haven't had time to do much of anything firewood-related however with our first frost warning last night (thermometer showed 33 degrees this morning) and having used the stove a few times over this last week it's definitely that time of year. I've bucked several ash and beech over the last couple weeks and added the rounds to the mess out back (there's around 9-10+ cord of hardwood out there). Almost time to move this year's splits to the shed and then split and stack the remainder. Thinking of trying Holz Hausen stacks this fall for next year's wood just for the fun of it. If the snow holds off this season for a while then hopefully I'll add about five more cord to the stash. Last year we had snow on the ground around Oct. 17th so that put a crimp on collecting timber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247796


I was thinking about trying the Holzhousen stacks myself. Did you use a drone to take the photo?


----------



## thewoodlands

All the wood (ash) was from my spring felling, the first three pictures are from wood I split earlier this spring and the rest are from the rounds I split today.

I'll finish this stack Saturday which is two face cord, if the ash rounds in the gully give us another face cord, this area will hold 12 face.

Before I start the fall felling of more ash, I should have a total 58 to 60 face cord in the firewood inventory. I'm hoping to get another 10 face cord from the ash I fell this fall.

We also have close to 12 face cord of shoulder season wood stack, white pine.


----------



## woodey

thewoodlands said:


> All the wood (ash) was from my spring felling, the first three pictures are from wood I split earlier this spring and the rest are from the rounds I split today.
> 
> I'll finish this stack Saturday which is two face cord, if the ash rounds in the gully give us another face cord, this area will hold 12 face.
> 
> Before I start the fall felling of more ash, I should have a total 58 to 60 face cord in the firewood inventory. I'm hoping to get another 10 face cord from the ash I fell this fall.
> 
> We also have close to 12 face cord of shoulder season wood stack, white pine.


If you need help burning  that wood haul some of it down here to Morley and I will put it to good use.


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm more than ready for the burning season with more wood than ever cut split and stacked, but we have been having low to mid 80's this past week just an awesome fall.  I have no problem with the cold weather taking it;s time to get here.  I do know that it's not far away that's why like everyone here I have been processing more wood than ever.  I think I'm about 4 years ahead but when I dropped those two trees a couple weeks ago my father thought I was more like six or seven.  He asked what I had all that wood for, I said you ever think that you have to much money in the bank.


----------



## EODMSgt

heavy hammer said:


> I'm more than ready for the burning season with more wood than ever cut split and stacked, but we have been having low to mid 80's this past week just an awesome fall.  I have no problem with the cold weather taking it;s time to get here.  I do know that it's not far away that's why like everyone here I have been processing more wood than ever.  I think I'm about 4 years ahead but when I dropped those two trees a couple weeks ago my father thought I was more like six or seven.  He asked what I had all that wood for, I said you ever think that you have to much money in the bank.



I like that analogy about the bank. Something new to use when asked why I am always cutting firewood besides the tried and true "you can never have enough firewood." I had a pretty good idea of how much I use based on the previous nine years however last year's winter screwed that average all up. I typically was using 4 cord (plus or minus) however last season I was into 8 due to the length of the winter.  I don't care if I have 30 cord out back, I'll keep cutting. As you said heavy hammer, it's like money in the bank.



SpaceBus said:


> I was thinking about trying the Holzhousen stacks myself. Did you use a drone to take the photo?



No drones here.  Pic was taken out the window of the loft.

Regarding the Holz Hausen, I would only do that with wood that was destined for burning at least two years out. I don't think the HH season very quickly (especially here in the northeast). Once I get 7 cord (plus) in the shed and another 4 or more stacked linear style, then I may tackle the HH with stuff for 21-22.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I'm more than ready for the burning season with more wood than ever cut split and stacked, but we have been having low to mid 80's this past week just an awesome fall.  I have no problem with the cold weather taking it;s time to get here.  I do know that it's not far away that's why like everyone here I have been processing more wood than ever.  I think I'm about 4 years ahead but when I dropped those two trees a couple weeks ago my father thought I was more like six or seven.  He asked what I had all that wood for, I said you ever think that you have to much money in the bank.


We'll start putting in some wood this weekend, hopefully we start burning Monday night, we usually are burning by the 15 of September.


----------



## heavy hammer

I will probably fill the garage up in the next few weeks.  Usually by mid Oct I start burning here and there once the cooler rainy temps show up.


----------



## Woody Stover

heavy hammer said:


> we have been having low to mid 80's this past week just an awesome fall.  I have no problem with the cold weather taking it;s time to get here


I'm with you there, bro.  We are in a run of unseasonably warm weather and low humidity. Every time I pass the wood we just stacked for my SIL, I can smell it drying. The longer this weather holds out, the drier that wood is gonna get. It's Ash, but I'm still not holding out a lot of hope for it to be burnable in '20-'21...I split it pretty big for her new secondary-burn stove.


----------



## thewoodlands

I hadn't planned on doing much today so I didn't take the camera. I did move a bunch of chit wood to the outside fireplace with the 4540, three loads.

After the above was done, I decided that the gully in the back would finally get cleaned up on the east end so I can run the rhino with the trailer or splitter the whole length, done.

After I cleaned it up, I took the rest of the ash rounds out in the trailer to the splitter, with all the rounds we have, I'm thinking we'll get another face cord for a total of 12 stacked in that area. I'll get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## heavy hammer

I lucked out at work today we ended up removing an old H structure.  It is what just what it sounds like.  Two 100 foot poles connected with a few cross braces and a giant arm that goes across both at the top.  It was all cedar and what the other guys didn't want I ended up with a truck load of cedar.  great for the shoulder season or kindling.  My garage is getting closer to being ready for that first burn and so on.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> I lucked out at work today we ended up removing an old H structure.  It is what just what it sounds like.  Two 100 foot poles connected with a few cross braces and a giant arm that goes across both at the top.  It was all cedar and what the other guys didn't want I ended up with a truck load of cedar.  great for the shoulder season or kindling.  My garage is getting closer to being ready for that first burn and so on.



We have an old cedar pole that needs to come down soon that I'll be making into firewood. Nothing like several decade old kindling!


----------



## thewoodlands

This is the ash I had left from the spring cutting, we have a single face cord in the front & back and five stacks that hold two face cord each for a total of 12. Pictures 9601 & 02 are the back gully where I cleaned up some dead cherry yesterday so we can enter it from the east ot the west and run the whole length until the mess near the big ole maple.

The temp isn't that bad (76) with a breeze.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since it was nice and cool (42) this morning, I decided to clean the area up that a bunch branches and wood got pushed last year when the garage went up. I did get rid of three trailer loads of branches and dead pine today. Picture 9608 is a before picture.

I have some splitting (pine rounds) that I'll do and the chips will be used to level off some stacks where the fall ash will go.


----------



## MMH

Everybody’s work had me jealous! So thought I’d share some of mine, even though I’m still just a newbie. Had a pad cut in for a shop, shop should be done in about 4 weeks. Had a semi load delivered and been working on that throughout the summer, got about half way through it. Once the shop is up I can move my wood (shop is going to have a lean to on the side). It’s the season for swinging temps, got a little trigger happy last week and had a decently chilly morning so had our first fire of the season! Temps back in 60-70 range, but looks like more burning in the near future with snow/rain and night temps in the 20s. Keep up the good work and burn on!


----------



## Woody Stover

I had an issue to take care of today, a branch broken by high winds a few days back. I went up on the big ladder and tied a100' 1/2"  bull rope to it so that milady could pull the branch away from me as I cut it off. I was standing on an 8' step ladder and using a pole saw. I got a little more Sugar Maple and added to the pile I have from a big Sugar that the tree man took down for us last year.


----------



## heavy hammer

I had to do he same thing to an elm at  my place a week ago Woody Stover, my branch was from when we dropped a large ash it just caught the branch on its way  down just  enough to make it a problem.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm jealous of all these stacks. I'll have to get going on mine again soon!


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up splitting the rest of those large ash rounds that were in some previous pics today.  It was in the upper 70's with a slight breeze so me and the dogs went to finish it.  I split and copper retrieved his duck for about an hour or so.


----------



## thewoodlands

We decided that we would have our first fire tonight so we put in some shoulder season wood, there was basswood,pine,hemlock,blue beech,yellow birch,cherry and soft maple.

It's been a while since the basement has been 72 so it felt nice.


----------



## Diabel

thewoodlands said:


> We decided that we would have our first fire tonight so we put in some shoulder season wood, there was basswood,pine,hemlock,blue beech,yellow birch,cherry and soft maple.
> 
> It's been a while since the basement has been 72 so it felt nice.



Blue beech and yellow birch I would save for Jan/Feb


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Blue beech and yellow birch I would save for Jan/Feb


They were smaller rounds, we have beech and some sugar maple for the colder months. We do have a face cord of yellow birch that are much bigger splits we can burn.


----------



## Woody Stover

Whoa, scooore!  Saw the pile by the road last night and IDed Silver Maple. Went back today, and saw "the rest of the story."  Great wood for short chill-buster fires in the fall or spring. I still have a little more to get over there.


----------



## heavy hammer

We are having warmer than normal temps here with the beginning of the week pushing 90.  So no fire here.  Thewoodlands I agree nothing better than a warm basement when those cool temps show up.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We are having warmer than normal temps here with the beginning of the week pushing 90.  So no fire here.  Thewoodlands I agree nothing better than a warm basement when those cool temps show up.


It was a muggy day with some rain early on so I've been burning some junk splits in the fireplace outside, the last two times burning I've gotten rid of a good amount of wood.

Hopefully in two weeks the majority of the splits will be gone. We still have a bunch of leaves on the trees but once they hit the ground, I'll be going after more ash.


----------



## Woody Stover

It was 90 here, but a nice breeze and only 40% humidity made for a good work day.
Load at SIL's, to be split and stacked in a rack outside her shed. Should be dry by next fall.  Had to rassle some of these to get them on and off the trailer.
Will have to move the Ash I put in that rack yesterday.


----------



## Woody Stover

I worked for this little treat. 
PBR is to set up the mojo for a Brewers victory tonight..the Cards are looking like they'll lose. The Crew needs to stick them with the dreaded wild card game.


----------



## Woody Stover

Aw crap, Rockies just won on a walk off jack in the 10th. Damn thin Denver air.


----------



## Rob711

So I wanted something to hold some wood closer to the house, as well as covered. I did some shopping in my yard. 
  There’s a half rotten 6x6 tie wall next to driveway, a main beam to old boat trailer. The lightest made in China cedar beam from the kids swing set, it was too short so I doubled up 2x8 so I could add another swing, yet kept the old one.  One 10’ 4x4. Some other 2x4s I held on to from something. I had purchased some metal two years ago. It sits on top of single rows covered with big heavy ugly pieces. What’s all this get you?
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
holds .47 of a cord. 110”x60   Top is 24”. I might hang tarps on the sides. Eventually we will be getting a real paved driveway.Nothings for ever.


----------



## SpaceBus

Rob711 said:


> So I wanted something to hold some wood closer to the house, as well as covered. I did some shopping in my yard.
> There’s a half rotten 6x6 tie wall next to driveway, a main beam to old boat trailer. The lightest made in China cedar beam from the kids swing set, it was too short so I doubled up 2x8 so I could add another swing, yet kept the old one.  One 10’ 4x4. Some other 2x4s I held on to from something. I had purchased some metal two years ago. It sits on top of single rows covered with big heavy ugly pieces. What’s all this get you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248321
> View attachment 248322
> View attachment 248323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holds .47 of a cord. 110”x60   Top is 24”. I might hang tarps on the sides. Eventually we will be getting a real paved driveway.Nothings for ever.



Looks like the stack in front of my door. When we bought this house last year there was a weird shed built onto the side around the entry door. We tore it down to just a little awning over the door, but that had to go this weekend so we can replace the siding. We'll put up a real awning after we get the siding squared away. There's a small square section of the shed roof covering a half cord of seasoned sugar maple. The other piece is going to get used for the same with some scraps from fixing the house. It will look much like your setup!


----------



## thewoodlands

I had planned on cutting up some small rounds today but when I went outside this morning, I noticed we received about a 1/4 of an inch of rain. I used the tractor (FEL) so I could move more of our oldest splits of pine to our firepit, I burned eight loads.

We're having another fire tonight with the day and night temps cooling off.


----------



## Woody Stover

Seems like I always underestimate the wood that's left to get on the second load..trailer was pretty full. Plus pic of the total Silver Maple
haul. Tree man White Elm from a neighbor still waiting to the right and behind the Silver.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved a bunch of old pine splits over to the fireplace with the 4540, hopefully we get rain tonight so I can burn.

After I did the above, I marked 15 Ash trees for felling once the leaves get off the trees, not all the Ash are pictured.


----------



## thewoodlands

After I marked the Ash trees I decided to get some rounds of Ash from the spring felling along with some smaller Maple rounds.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> I marked 15 Ash trees for felling once the leaves get off the trees, not all the Ash are pictured.


Is that plastic tape UV-resistant? Does it last a good while? Where do you get it?
I tried paint once but then I have to chop it off before burning so it doesn't poison my combustor..


----------



## Bushels20

Over in Germany right now. Heading back to the States tomorrow. The guys and gals over here sure know how to stack some firewood. They would put most of us to shame. Wonderfully perfect stacking. The common consensus seems to be top covering is “gut” as well. Almost every home in the mountains and country side has anywhere from 4-12 cords perfectly stacked and seemingly seasoned. It’s very cool to see.

Can’t wait to get back and start moving my shoulder season wood to the racks. That’s my weekend plan.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Is that plastic tape UV-resistant? Does it last a good while? Where do you get it?
> I tried paint once but then I have to chop it off before burning so it doesn't poison my combustor..


I'm not sure what it's made of or if it's UV-resistant. Yes. I think we picked it up at Lowes.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since it rained pretty good overnight, this morning I had the outside fireplace going by 8 a.m., about 1 p.m. today we started to get alerts for possible high winds so I let it burn down and then poured a few pails of water on it.

I was hoping that the junk wood I'm burning would be done before December but it should be done by the end of next week if not sooner.


----------



## SpaceBus

I've actually been burning here today. With no sun and wind it's been cooler. The forecast appears to perk back up in a few days


----------



## Diabel

First fire here today.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I've actually been burning here today. With no sun and wind it's been cooler. The forecast appears to perk back up in a few days


I think our last fire was a few days ago in the morning, it looks like we'll start having fires again tomorrow after supper.

We hit 80 in the sun today with the temps at 68 tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> First fire here today.


Just in time for hockey season, what are you burning for firewood?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I think our last fire was a few days ago in the morning, it looks like we'll start having fires again tomorrow after supper.
> 
> We hit 80 in the sun today with the temps at 68 tonight.


Wow, I wish we could have a few more days over 60f. I have to do some exterior painting and priming...


----------



## Diabel

thewoodlands said:


> Just in time for hockey season, what are you burning for firewood?



I have an endless supply of hemlock. The cottage stove (BK) is not fussy, I will burn hemlock, white birch and basswood in it through out the season and will get great burn times with it. The town stove (VC) will burn hemlock in shoulder season and hard maple, yellow birch, beech and BL in the dead of winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Wow, I wish we could have a few more days over 60f. I have to do some exterior painting and priming...


The cooler temps moved in overnight with more heavy rain, it looks like we'll have temps in the low 30's at night for about four days.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> I have an endless supply of hemlock. The cottage stove (BK) is not fussy, I will burn hemlock, white birch and basswood in it through out the season and will get great burn times with it. The town stove (VC) will burn hemlock in shoulder season and hard maple, yellow birch, beech and BL in the dead of winter.


I don't mind burning hemlock and some of the first two loads of shoulder season wood we brought in had basswood in it which was perfect for the temps we were having.

You can't beat the last group you have for wood.


----------



## Woody Stover

I think my nephew may be getting the hang of scrounging wood..I must be wearing off on him, lol. He hooked up with a guy from work who has been taking out a few trees on his property out of town. Guy also has a big flat-bed pickup truck to haul it back, which is handy. 
Over the past few weeks they have hauled back a couple cords of wood. Sweetgum, Red Oak, and another species I'm unsure of.
We set up a couple of racks that one of my SILs wasn't using in her shed/"garage." We'll have to keep an eye on these racks for settling and tipping, since they aren't on the nice flat gravel bases that my two SILs have under _their _shed racks. These only have bricks under the feet of the racks, so they may sink into the ground unevenly.
I'm hoping these two rack of Sweetgum will dry fast this fall, and maybe settling will be less than it would be with, say, Oak. Here is the first, partial rack of Sweetgum we stacked a couple days ago. Hopefully, it will be good to go next season for their old VC Resolute III which in the walkout basement..the man cave with multiple flat-screens for simultaneous games. 
The Oak will be stacked closer to the door near their upstairs stove (my old Fireview.)



I also got them a partial 5x8 trailer load of Sycamore from my buddy's yard. It was dead for years, and we pitched most of it, but there was some passable shoulder wood left in the lower trunk. It's ready to go in the stove now.


----------



## Bushels20

SpaceBus said:


> Wow, I wish we could have a few more days over 60f. I have to do some exterior painting and priming...




Boy, we are in the low 90s here in Ohio until this weekend. Been that way the past 10 days. Very low humidity, but hot. Good wood seasoning conditions, just not in late September and now October. 

Cooling off this weekend but probably not firing up the insert any time soon. Usually pull the trigger (out of excitement) by now.


----------



## Woody Stover

Bushels20 said:


> we are in the low 90s here in Ohio until this weekend. Been that way the past 10 days. Very low humidity, but hot. Good wood seasoning conditions, just not in late September and now October.


Yeah, thank goodness for the low humidity here (getting down to around 40% in the heat of the day.) WIth normal moisture in the air, 50% or over, I wouldn't be getting any woodwork done.
I like going past the stacks of freshly-split wood and imagining how much it must be drying in this combination of temp, humidity and breeze..even if it's only for a few days.


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> The cooler temps moved in overnight with more heavy rain, it looks like we'll have temps in the low 30's at night for about four days.




Can’t wait for some of that weather down here!


----------



## tadmaz

Thinking I may burn at night starting tomorrow night.  Lows in the low 40s and upper 30s consistent.


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> Can’t wait for some of that weather down here!


We were sick of the hot and humid weather, we're at 48 and dropping.


----------



## thewoodlands

tadmaz said:


> Thinking I may burn at night starting tomorrow night.  Lows in the low 40s and upper 30s consistent.


Have you been in the area that has been getting hit with the storms?

About two hours ago I made a fire with basswood and some smaller rounds of cherry, we heat from the basement but you can feel the difference up here already.


----------



## heavy hammer

We have been having some above average temps but by Friday here we are lucky to be back in the 60's.. I know it is coming but I'll take 80's for Oct.


----------



## thewoodlands

This wet weather has allowed me to burn some chit azz wood that has been hanging around on our house lot from clearing of some dead pine.

I start everything out with some dry pine kindling with fire starters and then add some dry pine splits until it's going pretty good and then add the wet stuff.


----------



## Diabel

thewoodlands said:


> This wet weather has allowed me to burn some chit azz wood that has been hanging around on our house lot from clearing of some dead pine.
> 
> I start everything out with some dry pine kindling with fire starters and then add some dry pine splits until it's going pretty good and then add the wet stuff.



That will burn for a while! BK style.....


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> That will burn for a while! BK style.....


I would've burned more today but we had new tires put on the wives car before winter, some of the older tires were what they call chopped.


----------



## johneh

Yesterday it was 78 with high humidity
today bearly got to 50. Frost tonight low 28.
high tomorrow 39. A/C yesterday stove tomorrow
Pellet stove on tomorrow morning. Don't need to burn wood yet


----------



## SpaceBus

I just got word earlier today the chimney for my cooker and a liner for my masonry chimney are on the way!


----------



## Diabel

johneh said:


> Yesterday it was 78 with high humidity
> today bearly got to 50. Frost tonight low 28.
> high tomorrow 39. A/C yesterday stove tomorrow
> Pellet stove on tomorrow morning. Don't need to burn wood yet



John,
Where about are you? In Ottawa it never went over 14*C. In Toronto was something like 27!!
Stove going at the moment. Second fire of the season. Summer is over boys and gals!!


----------



## Woody Stover

Bushels20 said:


> Can’t wait for some of that weather down here!


How far south in OH are you? Down where I am, almost in KY, it was 90 today but I wasn't sweating all that much picking up wood. It's back down to 80 now but the humidity has only climbed back up to around 50%. I'll take that.  


thewoodlands said:


> We were sick of the hot and humid weather, we're at 48 and dropping.


That sounds a bit nippy to me.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> How far south in OH are you? Down where I am, almost in KY, it was 90 today but I wasn't sweating all that much picking up wood. It's back down to 80 now but the humidity has only climbed back up to around 50%. I'll take that.
> That sounds a bit nippy to me.


The overnight fire is in, some big splits of basswood with some cherry splits on top. That should keep it in the low 70's in the basement and 69 to 70 up here.

4-5 days like this  and then we get warm again. Hopefully by the end of the day tomorrow, I'll have the last stacking area cleaned up and ready for stacking by Tuesday.


----------



## Woody Stover

Here's a pic of the pile my nephew and his work buddy hauled back, minus what's in the rack in post #713. Sweetgum and Red Oak. He done good.  
The bark-less stuff to the right of the splitter is the butt of a Sycamore log I got from a buddy. Some of it's a bit marginal, but it'll work for chill-buster fires at the beginning of this season. It's about 18% moisture.


It was hot today but not very humid so I picked up the rest of a ~45' Ash, about 14" DBH, that I bucked about five days ago. It was hung up for a while and I didn't want to mess with it, but it finally fell. Easy pickins, right on the edge of the drive. I ran it down to my SIL's, and also cleared her outside rack of the first load I put there the other day..I'll put soft Maple there instead. Don'tcha just love moving wood an extra time? 
A couple of days after I bucked that tree, I realized I'd made a mistake. For years, all the poison ivy I had ever gotten was a couple of dots here and there, even though I work in short sleeves if it's warm out. This time, wanting to finish bucking the tree before dark, I got impatient and careless removing the three vines of ivy that were wound around the trunk of the fallen tree, with shoots that extended three feet or so up off the trunk. I waded through those, slappin' and whackin' my way from the root ball to the top of the tree, and not being as careful as usual.
Now over the years, I'd begun to think that since it had been so long since I had a bad case of ivy, maybe I wasn't as immune to it as I had been in my younger days. Boy, was I wrong!  I also gashed my arm on some bark and I think the PI juice got in there, as it reacted more than the surrounding skin. Note to self..In the future, try to be a little less of an idjit!


----------



## SpaceBus

It's 35f here right now. I hope my herbs are ok!


----------



## johneh

Diabel said:


> John,
> Where about are you? In Ottawa it never went over 14*C. In Toronto was something like 27!!
> Stove going at the moment. Second fire of the season. Summer is over boys and gals!!




Not far from Ottawa. North of Perth just outside of the Villiage Of Lanark


----------



## Diabel

johneh said:


> Not far from Ottawa. North of Perth just outside of the Villiage Of Lanark


Strange 50 miles further east and how different the themes were.

I know exactly where Lamarck is (beautiful area). My vet was from Lanark.


----------



## tadmaz

thewoodlands said:


> Have you been in the area that has been getting hit with the storms?
> 
> About two hours ago I made a fire with basswood and some smaller rounds of cherry, we heat from the basement but you can feel the difference up here already.



Yea, probably something like 5 inches of rain in the past 48 hours.  I am fortunate to be on a hill, and most of my area doesn't flood.  Nearby though in the Milwaukee area, there have been some folks getting their cars stuck.

I ended up burning last night even though it was low of 51F.  Super toasty house that's for sure.


----------



## heavy hammer

We had 80 today but cooler temps are not to far away.  I just hope it is not a wet nasty fall.  It's to hard to get anything done.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had 38 this morning so we had a fire with some basswood this morning, we hit 51 today but had another basswood fire around 2.

The house feels real warm so we'll wait and do another fire before I hit the sleeper, we should be in the low 30's tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> We had 80 today but cooler temps are not to far away.  I just hope it is not a wet nasty fall.  It's to hard to get anything done.


Since our area had a very dry summer, this rain we've been getting is nice.


----------



## Woody Stover

tadmaz said:


> probably something like 5 inches of rain in the past 48 hours.


My buddy in Cross Plains said they only got 2" at his place, but pretty close to him they got 5". 
The front came through here about dusk..no rain. We haven't had any for a month.


----------



## Bushels20

heavy hammer said:


> We have been having some above average temps but by Friday here we are lucky to be back in the 60's.. I know it is coming but I'll take 80's for Oct.



Finally! This Ohio weather has been way too hot my liking. Woke up to 42 this morning. 72 today. Thursday was 95....


----------



## SpaceBus

35df here this morning. My dogs don't appreciate the partially insulated first floor! It was 66df in the main area when I came down at 0530. Upstairs was still 70df since we haven't started doing nay insulation. Apparently I've never lived in a well insulated house because I thought the (unknown at the time) mouse tunneled and damp R19 was awesome last winter. This coming winter with r23 rock wool and homasote inside sheathing should be amazing.


----------



## Bushels20

Began moving wood from the racks to the garage last evening.

Also brought some inside and put it in the new interior rack I built over the summer. Made from recycled pallets, galvanized pipe and 4 heavy duty casters. I’m able to wheel it to the garage racks, fill it up and wheel it right back to the insert. Photo below.

Haven’t measured it exactly to see how much it holds, but it will hold two 96 gallons trash cans full of splits. 6 days worth for us. Shoulder wood in there now. Soft maple and some catalpa.


----------



## SpaceBus

Another thing better about this season is 8 cord of seasoned wood on hand! Last winter was not fun. Even a piece from my uncovered stack I brought in this morning ignited as soon as I put it on the coals.


----------



## Bushels20

Properly seasoned wood makes wood burning a real joy, effortless almost (aside from the cutting splitting and stacking....)


----------



## Woody Stover

Bushels20 said:


> new interior rack I built over the summer...Haven’t measured it exactly to see how much it holds, but it will hold two 96 gallons trash cans full of splits


Nice and handy! Has that got rubber wheels on it? Two rows of splits deep? If they are 16" splits, height time width will give the square footage of the face, and a cord is 4'X24'..
I've got a "wood hoop" next to the stove but pack the wood in from the porch (DID bring in a wheelbarrow load a couple times. ) My two SILs will only bring in enough wood to load the stove, one leaving maybe a few splits in the plastic tote she uses, the other in a wooden box with no top that can hold maybe half a load. I think they are worried about bug damage. The one is also deathly afraid of bugs. Me, I like having several loads racked up and ready to go into the stove. 
The third SIL has a male around the house, so there is wood stacked at _their_ stove as well.


----------



## SpaceBus

Woody Stover said:


> Nice and handy! Has that got rubber wheels on it? Two rows of splits deep? If they are 16" splits, height time width will give the square footage of the face, and a cord is 4'X24'..
> I've got a "wood hoop" next to the stove but pack the wood in from the porch (DID bring in a wheelbarrow load a couple times. ) My two SILs will only bring in enough wood to load the stove, one leaving maybe a few splits in the plastic tote she uses, the other in a wooden box with no top that can hold maybe half a load. I think they are worried about bug damage. The one is also deathly afraid of bugs. Me, I like having several loads racked up and ready to go into the stove.
> The third SIL has a male around the house, so there is wood stacked at _their_ stove as well.
> View attachment 248651



How is the hoop in real life? If I were to buy a rack, this is the only style that is visually appealing to me.


----------



## Bushels20

Woody Stover said:


> Nice and handy! Has that got rubber wheels on it? Two rows of splits deep? If they are 16" splits, height time width will give the square footage of the face, and a cord is 4'X24'..
> I've got a "wood hoop" next to the stove but pack the wood in from the porch (DID bring in a wheelbarrow load a couple times. ) My two SILs will only bring in enough wood to load the stove, one leaving maybe a few splits in the plastic tote she uses, the other in a wooden box with no top that can hold maybe half a load. I think they are worried about bug damage. The one is also deathly afraid of bugs. Me, I like having several loads racked up and ready to go into the stove.
> The third SIL has a male around the house, so there is wood stacked at _their_ stove as well.
> View attachment 248651



Yes, rubber wheels so there won’t be any damage to the hardwood and tile floors. I could get it double stacked front to back with about 4 inches of overhang on each side (16” splits), but ideally, i will single stack with a lip to catch the debris. 

I wouldn’t be able to keep my sanity running in and out for every load. My old rack held a day/day and a 1/2 worth and that drove me nuts. So I built this new rack to hold 6 days worth. Could have gone bigger, but this size passed the “wife test”.


----------



## thewoodlands

We had 28 this morning with the temps in the low 50's today. 

We're still burning basswood and pine for heat.


----------



## SpaceBus

Bushels20 said:


> Yes, rubber wheels so there won’t be any damage to the hardwood and tile floors. I could get it double stacked front to back with about 4 inches of overhang on each side (16” splits), but ideally, i will single stack with a lip to catch the debris.
> 
> I wouldn’t be able to keep my sanity running in and out for every load. My old rack held a day/day and a 1/2 worth and that drove me nuts. So I built this new rack to hold 6 days worth. Could have gone bigger, but this size passed the “wife test”.



Did you use beadboard for your walls? They look nice and not drywall, which we are trying to avoid for our renovation.


----------



## Bushels20

SpaceBus said:


> Did you use beadboard for your walls? They look nice and not drywall, which we are trying to avoid for our renovation.



The home was built in 1979 and the wall covering is a wood paneling that we decided to paint over. The paneling itself is a high grade material that looked nice (if you like that kind of thing).  1/2 inch thick and a dark lacquered finish. However, the wife is a Pinterest nut so I got to brush in each groove and roll the rest 

Turned out nicely when we were done. Lots of white trim in the room (in addition to baseboard and casing).


----------



## Bushels20

thewoodlands said:


> We had 28 this morning with the temps in the low 50's today.
> 
> We're still burning basswood and pine for heat.




I split and stacked some basswood this summer. It will be shoulder wood in 2 years. That will be my first time burning it. I’ve heard it’s like pine although still technically a hardwood.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Well, I’ve been bringing home loads of wood to my house and to my aunts house. The place where I work cut out a new easement on company property. The tree crews cut down and bucked all the trees that hit the ground. Some oak, some cherry, and some soft wood I’m not to sure about. Its a lot of wood though. I’ll get some pics soon. Also insulated my boiler lines inside the house. Now just have to get the heat exchangers installed and be ready for the cold weather.


----------



## Woody Stover

SpaceBus said:


> How is the hoop in real life?


I like it, works well. The brace holds the hoops apart, and width can be adjusted a little bit by angling the brace. It's also easy to sweep under.
I got it from a local stove shop that was moving it out. I remember thinking I got a decent deal but I don't recall the price. It's all wrought iron, no tubing, pretty nice. They come in various sizes..this one is 36".


----------



## Woody Stover

I mentioned that my nephew has hauled a couple loads back from his work buddy's property out of town. I checked out Saturday's (the last?) score. Oh, my!   Looks like White Ash, River Birch and some type of Hickory. I'll have to find some small Pignuts here and see if the bark looks similar, or maybe it's some other type of Hickory? He out-did himself this week! 
The River Birch has a very nice, sweet smell when burned.
The Sweetgum splits, and rounds on the right, are still left from last week..


----------



## SpaceBus

Woody Stover said:


> I like it, works well. The brace holds the hoops apart, and width can be adjusted a little bit by angling the brace. It's also easy to sweep under.
> I got it from a local stove shop that was moving it out. I remember thinking I got a decent deal but I don't recall the price. It's all wrought iron, no tubing, pretty nice. They come in various sizes..this one is 36".
> View attachment 248687



I'll have to keep an eye out locally for something made of wrought iron. Most of what I see online just looks cheap and tacky. I do like Bushel's pipe rack as well. My wife and I plan on making a furniture quality wood holder after we have a full heating season with the cook stove installed.


----------



## Diabel

All bucked
	

		
			
		

		
	



All split 
	

		
			
		

		
	



1/5 stacked


----------



## thewoodlands

Bushels20 said:


> I split and stacked some basswood this summer. It will be shoulder wood in 2 years. That will be my first time burning it. I’ve heard it’s like pine although still technically a hardwood.


Basswood is ok but I would rather burn pine or hemlock. I have a big basswood blocking a trail that we use for the snowmobiling but I'm not sure I'll use it for shoulder season wood, we have about seven years worth of pine for shoulder season, two years worth are stacked and we have five years in log form.


----------



## heavy hammer

Were still seeing temps in the 60's and 70's.  No wood burning yet but between splitting and stacking I'm ready.  We did have some cool temps in the upper 30's yesterday but it warmed up nicely.  I would imagine in the next couple of weeks we will start burning.  I usually have my first fire towards the end of the month depending on when we get that first cold weekend that rains and is just a nasty cold couple of days.


----------



## ValleyCottageSplitter

All my pallets and racks are full at about 5 cords. Just finished storing 1/2 cord of Ash for the fall.

I sampled some of the racks I might use this winter:

Single row rack with tarp roof:
1 c Red maple 1yr; 19-22% (incl big 10lbers)
2/3 c Red oak 1yr; 33%! (I am passing next time on red oak!)

Double row pallets and tarps:
1.25 c shag hickory 2yr; most 18%, a few 25-27% ends exposed to rain
1/2 c Red maple + sycamore 2yr; 15-17%

Small open shed
1/8 c Beech 2.5yr; 12%
1/8 c red oak 2yr, 19%


----------



## SpaceBus

ValleyCottageSplitter said:


> All my pallets and racks are full at about 5 cords. Just finished storing 1/2 cord of Ash for the fall.
> 
> I sampled some of the racks I might use this winter:
> 
> Single row rack with tarp roof:
> 1 c Red maple 1yr; 19-22% (incl big 10lbers)
> 2/3 c Red oak 1yr; 33%! (I am passing next time on red oak!)
> 
> Double row pallets and tarps:
> 1.25 c shag hickory 2yr; most 18%, a few 25-27% ends exposed to rain
> 1/2 c Red maple + sycamore 2yr; 15-17%
> 
> Small open shed
> 1/8 c Beech 2.5yr; 12%
> 1/8 c red oak 2yr, 19%



Good to see you back! After your for sale post I thought you might be done for good!


----------



## shortys7777

Neighbor let me borrow his dad's splitter. Nice guy! Still have about 15 wheel barrels left to split. 95% oak.


----------



## Diabel

SpaceBus said:


> Good to see you back! After your for sale post I thought you might be done for good!


It is hard to leave “wood burning”. I have been here few years and as I recall one guy went from wood to pellet stove.  Don’t remember his name but I have a feeling he regularly lurks here.....


----------



## Medic21

Started out opening up a trail for a neighbor.  He is mid 80’s and can’t use a saw anymore.  Started dragging out what was across the trail and went ahead and cut and split a pickup load for him.  Got to spend time with the old man in the woods.  Doesn’t get better than that. 









there is probably about 3 cords of good dry wood down on or next to the trail I’ll be back to get over the next couple weeks.  I need more dry wood for the year and he needs another load to get him by.


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> Started out opening up a trail for a neighbor.  He is mid 80’s and can’t use a saw anymore.  Started dragging out what was across the trail and went ahead and cut and split a pickup load for him.  Got to spend time with the old man in the woods.  Doesn’t get better than that.
> 
> View attachment 248797
> View attachment 248798
> View attachment 248799
> View attachment 248800
> View attachment 248801
> View attachment 248802
> 
> 
> there is probably about 3 cords of good dry wood down on or next to the trail I’ll be back to get over the next couple weeks.  I need more dry wood for the year and he needs another load to get him by.


Good man @Medic21 , I see what looks like a pine, what other types did you get?


----------



## Medic21

thewoodlands said:


> Good man @Medic21 , I see what looks like a pine, what other types did you get?



the Pine I’ll just throw in my boiler, not worth much else. so far an Ash, Maple, and Hickory. Most of what’s down is Ash. It won’t last the winter and I don’t want it to go to waste. I won’t have to split any of it for me.

There are about 4 Ash trees that need dropped.  And I need a small White Oak for a beam to replace one in his shed back there.


----------



## shortys7777

Finished the rest of my oak. Looks like more than I was expecting.


----------



## Woody Stover

shortys7777 said:


> Finished the rest of my oak. Looks like more than I was expecting.


Nice heap!


----------



## thewoodlands

shortys7777 said:


> Finished the rest of my oak. Looks like more than I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 248844


That's some nice firewood, how much do you think is in that pic?

Nice work.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> That's some nice firewood, how much do you think is in that pic?


That's gotta be two cords at least, doesn't it? Let us know what it stacks out to..


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> That's gotta be two cords at least, doesn't it? Let us know what it stacks out to..


Pretty dang close, the only oak we ever had was from rounds the tree company left at this ladies house so since she wanted it gone, I cleaned up what was left which turned out to be a face cord.


----------



## Woody Stover

With Oak, if you don't quite "get it before it rots," only the sapwood rots..the heart will still be beating when you eventually get around to it.


----------



## Woody Stover

Actually, White Ash holds up pretty well for several years, as you have no doubt seen firsthand..


----------



## SpaceBus

A heap of wood is so satisfying to look at, but it always looks like so much less wood once you stack it nicely.


----------



## shortys7777

Agreed. I'm guessing close to 3 if my calculations are right from looking up how to calculate from a standing tree. I'll start stacking Monday probably.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice job great looking pile!


----------



## thewoodlands

I took three utility trailer loads of pine branches and ash branches to the wood dump today.  I almost have a new area opened up and cleared of downed branches where I can plow some snow back in the area near what we call the sandpit. Near the end of last winter, it was getting pretty tight for the tractor to turnaround but with this new area opened up, we'll have plenty of room for snow.

Tomorrow might be the day I take care of a nice size basswood across our trail we use for snowmobiling.


----------



## thewoodlands

In picture 9512 the dead pine branch was broken off and hung up in another tree so we felled a pine so we could bring it down, we did put a cable on the tree we were felling, just incase it got hung up.

Most of it was bucked up into rounds but I left a section so we can mill it for boards, hopefully by next Thursday that area will be picked up.


----------



## Diabel

I went at this yesterday afternoon. And can officially say I am done splitting for this year. Now I have two big wood piles to stack.


----------



## Woody Stover

Diabel said:


> I went at this yesterday afternoon. And can officially say I am done splitting for this year.


What kind of wood? Looks like it was dead..I see that some bark has popped off.
Good that you're done with the splitting..will you still be bucking trees and stacking rounds to split later?
I'm going to make a big push all winter to get all my inlaws on the three-year plan. I stripped most of the small, dead trees that are ready to burn, out of the woods in the spring to get them through this season. I need to get the dead Oak and Ash bucked and stacked, as it'll be a couple years at least for it to dry. Especially for one SIL, where I'm splitting bigger for her new secondary-burn stove.
I could carry them all for another year on my stash, but I'd rather not move that again..just get them new wood. My nephew has started scoring from a work buddy who's clearing some trees from a property he has, out of town. That reduces the amount of wood I have to get..without them, I just supply two SILs' houses, in addition to feeding our stove.  Less than six cords per year, for sure, maybe under five.
You can pretty much work year-round here without having to work in brutal cold, if you pick your spots.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm shooting for ten cords css before January, but we will see.


----------



## Diabel

Woody Stover said:


> What kind of wood? Looks like it was dead..I see that some bark has popped off.
> Good that you're done with the splitting..will you still be bucking trees and stacking rounds to split later?
> I'm going to make a big push all winter to get all my inlaws on the three-year plan. I stripped most of the small, dead trees that are ready to burn, out of the woods in the spring to get them through this season. I need to get the dead Oak and Ash bucked and stacked, as it'll be a couple years at least for it to dry. Especially for one SIL, where I'm splitting bigger for her new secondary-burn stove.
> I could carry them all for another year on my stash, but I'd rather not move that again..just get them new wood. My nephew has started scoring from a work buddy who's clearing some trees from a property he has, out of town. That reduces the amount of wood I have to get..without them, I just supply two SILs' houses, in addition to feeding our stove.  Less than six cords per year, for sure, maybe under five.
> You can pretty much work year-round here without having to work in brutal cold, if you pick your spots.


As usual 95% hemlock that was dropped summer of 18.  No more bucking, I don’t want to see my saws unless a tree drops across the driveway, and if that happens I will just call my plow guy to move it to the side. I am tempted to actually bring my saws in to stihl for a tune up (what a concept!). Neither has been in for a tune up yet. The ms360 cuts like a bucking bronco but the little ms170 bogs down under full throttle. I should look at it change the gas lines and filter etc but it might be just easier to bring it in.


----------



## heavy hammer

Diabel, nice job!  Sometimes a tune up is not a bad thing, plus you get to look at some of the new stuff available.


----------



## Diabel

heavy hammer said:


> Diabel, nice job!  Sometimes a tune up is not a bad thing, plus you get to look at some of the new stuff available.


Thank you heavy hammer@.
This eve I finished stacking the pile I split and posted a week ago. It was a crazy task. I had to carry armloads of splits about 10-12 yards uphill (no fun). Too tired to calculate the cordage. Let’s see,  I had laid out one set of pallets 5 in a row and another 6. Two rows of splits on each about 4.5 
‘tall. Most of this wood will be for winter of 21-22.
As for the saw, you got me convinced. I am heading back to the city in the morning  and the 170 is coming with me to see a doctor.


----------



## Woody Stover

SpaceBus said:


> I'm shooting for ten cords css before January, but we will see.


It's probably too cold up there to go outside after the first of the year!  


Diabel said:


> the little ms170 bogs down under full throttle. I should look at it change the gas lines and filter etc but it might be just easier to bring it in.


The MS170 sure is handy. Mine is leaking a little gas right after I fill the tank, so I've sidelined it until I can look at it. I sure miss it..no point lifting a heavier saw if you don't have to. I guess it's probably just a cracked fuel line or something..?


----------



## heavy hammer

Diabel let us know if you come back with anything else from the shop too!


----------



## Diabel

heavy hammer said:


> Diabel let us know if you come back with anything else from the shop too!


Do not tempt me! If I buy another saw she buys another “Prada”. Loose loose situation!


----------



## heavy hammer

I hear you on that, The stihl/tractor dealer where I get all my stuff from is having a big sale tomorrow.  Me and my father are going so we will see how that turns out.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took the day off except for cleaning some chains and sharpening them on the grinder, after that was done we went leaf peeping and while talking with the wife about the Stihl 310 acting up even after it has been at two different dealers, it looks like I'll be looking for a new saw in 2020.

I might take it to another place to see if they can see what's causing it to die after using it for 10-20 minutes.


----------



## heavy hammer

Stihl is running specials on their stuff right now.  I believe stihl days are going on now.


----------



## Diabel

thewoodlands said:


> I took the day off except for cleaning some chains and sharpening them on the grinder, after that was done we went leaf peeping and while talking with the wife about the Stihl 310 acting up even after it has been at two different dealers, it looks like I'll be looking for a new saw in 2020.
> 
> I might take it to another place to see if they can see what's causing it to die after using it for 10-20 minutes.


Stihl saws are expensive. Both pro and homeowner ones. All I can say (not too much experience with other brands), the pro saws are well made and last a long time. The homeowner ones on the other hand are a bit weak (in my opinion) and crap out regularly.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Stihl saws are expensive. Both pro and homeowner ones. All I can say (not too much experience with other brands), the pro saws are well made and last a long time. The homeowner ones on the other hand are a bit weak (in my opinion) and crap out regularly.


The 310 was my first real chainsaw which I bought in 2007 or 08, the trouble started over a year ago. It starts fine, idles nice but after cutting for a while , they said the gas line was good, the gas filter is new, they said the magneto is good and the spark plug boot looks good.

The saw goes out clean before each use and the bar looks good, the spark plug is new and the non ethanol gas is good and my other saws ran fine with it so I'm wondering if the carb is out of adjustment.


----------



## Diabel

thewoodlands said:


> The 310 was my first real chainsaw which I bought in 2007 or 08, the trouble started over a year ago. It starts fine, idles nice but after cutting for a while , they said the gas line was good, the gas filter is new, they said the magneto is good and the spark plug boot looks good.
> 
> The saw goes out clean before each use and the bar looks good, the spark plug is new and the non ethanol gas is good and my other saws ran fine with it so I'm wondering if the carb is out of adjustment.


Have you asked in the “gear” ? These guys are super awesome and will go out of their way to help. And there is always the arborists forum....


----------



## SpaceBus

Diabel said:


> Have you asked in the “gear” ? These guys are super awesome and will go out of their way to help. And there is always the arborists forum....


Arborists forums being a last resort! @thewoodlands you could probably tune it yourself if you read the manual. I bought a carb adjustment kit off Amazon that came with a small tach for setting the high speed screws. It also came with a bunch of tools to adjust any small engine carb.


----------



## SpaceBus

Woody Stover said:


> It's probably too cold up there to go outside after the first of the year!



Yeah, pretty much. I tried last January to hand split a bunch of frozen fir, spruce, and tamarack, but combined with getting sick from my MIL I ended up in the hospital! I don't think I'll be doing anything outside mid Jan - May. It's too cold or too muddy.


----------



## SpaceBus

Also,  I thought the chimney for my cook stove and liner for the Morso shipped Last Friday. I think they are stalling and trying to placate me since A. I wanted a Jeremia's Chimney and they are new to the market and B. it's almost winter and everyone wants a chimney right now. Ever since we moved here the sooner I want something the longer it takes....


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Have you asked in the “gear” ? These guys are super awesome and will go out of their way to help. And there is always the arborists forum....


Yes.




__





						Chainsaw Question
					

I have a 310 Stihl I like using but its been stalling out if you back off the throttle some, it starts fine and when bucking at full throttle it's fine so my question is, what could be making stall out?  The gas I use is non ethanol which was just bought over a week ago and mixed.




					www.hearth.com
				




I'll go through certain things again and give the 310 a try, we'll see what it does.


----------



## thewoodlands

I did get some good rounds from this tree that mother nature felled so tomorrow I'll buck this last piece up, hopefully there's some good wood in it but if it's all rotten, it will go to the wood dump.


----------



## Diabel

And there was a wood pile once
	

		
			
		

		
	




and there was none
	

		
			
		

		
	



And after 7hrs of stacking


----------



## Woody Stover

Yep, we've also got a big trailer-load to stack today. I was over there setting up some pallets, and stumbled onto this bonus score, just off my SIL's driveway. It's 16%, and already stacked  in her shed. But I'll tell her to save it for cold weather, or a long day away from home..it's Black Locust.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally finished the old maple mother nature felled, only the outside is good with the rest being soft or mush like.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Have you asked in the “gear” ? These guys are super awesome and will go out of their way to help. And there is always the arborists forum....


@Diabel , @SpaceBus , I changed the spark plug , put new gas in the 310 which I'll run through some pine tomorrow and hopefully it will run without any problems. 

When I started it up and just ran it with the throttle wide open and with the nose of the bar down, it seemed just fine but we'll see how long it will run good, when I ran it the last time it started acting up after running for about 20 minutes.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> @Diabel , @SpaceBus , I changed the spark plug , put new gas in the 310 which I'll run through some pine tomorrow and hopefully it will run without any problems.
> 
> When I started it up and just ran it with the throttle wide open and with the nose of the bar down, it seemed just fine but we'll see how long it will run good, when I ran it the last time it started acting up after running for about 20 minutes.



If nothing else does anything to help, take the muffler off and take a look at the cylinder. If you see vertical lines in the cylinder or on the piston, that is your problem.


----------



## thewoodlands

On my ride around the lot today, I noticed (again) that I have a cherry that needs taking care of. In the second picture you can see where I'll come up through with the rhino, I have some clearing off the main trail that should take 20 minutes and then the trail should be ready.


----------



## shortys7777

Finally made a hearth pad. The blower was drying out my wood floor like crazy.


----------



## Medic21

Found a new place to cut.  Not new to me, grew up camping, fishing, and hunting this property.  Got a good chunk of wood that was down and dry already.  And I good view for the day.  Three loads cut, split, and stacked in Boiler shed.


----------



## Woody Stover

I keep stashin' Ash, and buildin' the cache.   My aim this fall and winter is to finally get my in-laws on the three-year plan. Since my nephew has been scoring wood from a guy at work, my task is easier since I'm only left with two SIL stoves to feed in addition to ours. If the wood we're getting now isn't dry for '20-'21, I can supply them all with wood from my stash, but I'd rather not move it yet another time. 
Over the last several weeks, I got a big yard Ash from neighbors, ~2.5 cords, the "ivy Ash," maybe .3 cords, and now this latest Ash which has been standing dead for several years on the edge of a neighbor's adjoining woods. I took some of the wood to his dad down the street, in exchange for a chance at the rest of the tree. It's a win-win!  This one might be 3/4 cord..?
It was a "rotter," with considerable core damage at the base of the trunk. I was concerned about cutting it, but there wasn't really anything to hit with it, and it was leaning in the general direction I wanted it to go. But as you can see, even though I saw clean chips cutting the notch, the hinge got too thin on one side and it broke early when I made the back-cut. At that point only the other side of the hinge held and gravity took over, sending the tree a bit right of where I wanted it to go. It luckily missed a couple of small trees the guy had growing on the lot, so no harm done. Mistake I made was cutting the notch wrong initially, then trying to re-aim it by cutting more notch out of the thin side. If I'd cut the notch in the right direction at first, there would have been enough hinge left to steer it.
I sometimes take bucked wood to my SILs' stacking area and let them split and stack it. But it seems like less over-all work if I just go ahead and hand-split easy stuff like Ash on-site. In this case, I would have had to split most of the rounds at least once anyway to get them onto the trailer easily, the unload and stack 'em to be split later. Then they have to be handled again to split them. So this time, I just split them right there, loaded the trailer, and then got help to unload the trailer, "fire brigade" style, relaying the splits to me for stacking.
As you see, it was as tall as the surrounding trees, maybe 60-70'.



Here's the rotted trunk and failed hinge.  You can see where I tried to correct the hinge direction in the chain marks.



I'd hoped for more dry wood but only the small top branches were dry.




The trailer was pretty close to being full. 



Here's the "ivy Ash" plus the total Ash stack so far..still got five rounds left over there.



I'm going after another small Ash that's fallen and suspended off the ground, and then a large butt section of one I cut a couple years ago but never finished..hope it's still OK because that's a bunch of wood. Oh yeah, there's another dead Ash behind the house that's pretty close..that's gotta come down as well. Then I'll start cleaning up some of the Oak I've got lying around..probably 10-15 at least, down or standing dead. I've got my work 'cut out' for me.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> I keep stashin' Ash, and buildin' the cache.   My aim this fall and winter is to finally get my in-laws on the three-year plan. Since my nephew has been scoring wood from a guy at work, my task is easier since I'm only left with two SIL stoves to feed in addition to ours. If the wood we're getting now isn't dry for '20-'21, I can supply them all with wood from my stash, but I'd rather not move it yet another time.
> Over the last several weeks, I got a big yard Ash from neighbors, ~2.5 cords, the "ivy Ash," maybe .3 cords, and now this latest Ash which has been standing dead for several years on the edge of a neighbor's adjoining woods. I took some of the wood to his dad down the street, in exchange for a chance at the rest of the tree. It's a win-win!  This one might be 3/4 cord..?
> It was a "rotter," with considerable core damage at the base of the trunk. I was concerned about cutting it, but there wasn't really anything to hit with it, and it was leaning in the general direction I wanted it to go. But as you can see, even though I saw clean chips cutting the notch, the hinge got too thin on one side and it broke early when I made the back-cut. At that point only the other side of the hinge held and gravity took over, sending the tree a bit right of where I wanted it to go. It luckily missed a couple of small trees the guy had growing on the lot, so no harm done. Mistake I made was cutting the notch wrong initially, then trying to re-aim it by cutting more notch out of the thin side. If I'd cut the notch in the right direction at first, there would have been enough hinge left to steer it.
> I sometimes take bucked wood to my SILs' stacking area and let them split and stack it. But it seems like less over-all work if I just go ahead and hand-split easy stuff like Ash on-site. In this case, I would have had to split most of the rounds at least once anyway to get them onto the trailer easily, the unload and stack 'em to be split later. Then they have to be handled again to split them. So this time, I just split them right there, loaded the trailer, and then got help to unload the trailer, "fire brigade" style, relaying the splits to me for stacking.
> As you see, it was as tall as the surrounding trees, maybe 60-70'.
> View attachment 249257
> View attachment 249256
> 
> Here's the rotted trunk and failed hinge.  You can see where I tried to correct the hinge direction in the chain marks.
> View attachment 249259
> View attachment 249258
> 
> I'd hoped for more dry wood but only the small top branches were dry.
> View attachment 249261
> View attachment 249262
> View attachment 249263
> 
> The trailer was pretty close to being full.
> View attachment 249265
> View attachment 249264
> 
> Here's the "ivy Ash" plus the total Ash stack so far..still got five rounds left over there.
> View attachment 249266
> View attachment 249267
> 
> I'm going after another small Ash that's fallen and suspended off the ground, and then a large butt section of one I cut a couple years ago but never finished..hope it's still OK because that's a bunch of wood. Oh yeah, there's another dead Ash behind the house that's pretty close..that's gotta come down as well. Then I'll start cleaning up some of the Oak I've got lying around..probably 10-15 at least, down or standing dead. I've got my work 'cut out' for me.


Nice work @Woody Stover , plenty of firewood in inventory is always nice.


----------



## Medic21

Took a break from cutting and splitting...


----------



## Woody Stover

Medic21 said:


> Took a break from cutting and splitting...


But not from work.


----------



## Medic21

Woody Stover said:


> But not from work.


LMAO, I’m not dead yet.


----------



## thewoodlands

We decided not to put anymore money in the 310 since it's still having problems so my Christmas present came early, a new Stihl 311. Once I came home with it and read some of the manual, I went outside and cut up the maple in the picture.

Picture 9700 is the maple and 9701 is after I bucked it up, 9702 is another area I want cleaned up before winter and the last two are a topped off maple that I'll get.


----------



## Diabel

Where is the picture of the saw?!?!?


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Where is the picture of the saw?!?!?


Didn't take one yet.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

thewoodlands said:


> We decided not to put anymore money in the 310 since it's still having problems so my Christmas present came early, a new Stihl 311. Once I came home with it and read some of the manual, I went outside and cut up the maple in the picture.
> 
> Picture 9700 is the maple and 9701 is after I bucked it up, 9702 is another area I want cleaned up before winter and the last two are a topped off maple that I'll get.



I also have a 311! Great saw, had mine about 6 years now


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Picked up a little tractor recently, 40hp with 36 hrs on it. Put it to work right away!


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sorry for the double pics [emoji2373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

Nice tractor!


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Picked up a little tractor recently, 40hp with 36 hrs on it. Put it to work right away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249358
> View attachment 249359


Congrats on the new tractor, they sure do make work in the woods easier.


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> I also have a 311! Great saw, had mine about 6 years now


I used it again today but only on some dead pine with one small elm that was damaged, I'm really liking it too.


----------



## SpaceBus

Stihl model numbers make no sense to me.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I worked on getting some of this area cleaned up, I split some of the dead pine for kindling for the outside fireplace. I took a total of seven bucket loads of dead pine branches and pine to the fireplace and covered it so after it rains I can burn some.

Attached are some pics, 9706 is the  area I split in today, 9707 is a before pic and 09 after the cleanup and 9710 is the small damaged elm.


----------



## Diabel

Excellent pictures!
Saw looks in its elements!


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Excellent pictures!
> Saw looks in its elements!


It will be nice when I can start felling some ash with it, how much rain are you in for?


----------



## thewoodlands

Since NOAA is calling for some heavy rains the next two days, we put in more pine and some cherry. I made sure the saws were clean and they had sharp chains on them in case we get some high winds and I need to remove any downed trees.

I spent time cleaning the garage up getting it ready for when we store the backhoe in it for the winter, I'll need to find a spot for the sand we use in  our 3 point sander and then things are ready.


----------



## Woody Stover

Got that Ash that was off the ground. I let it slide for a few years since it wasn't in  contact with the soil for most of its length, and it was still in good shape. It was about 75', I bucked 60' of that. About 14" DBH, easy for this old man to handle.  
This area is a bit more sloped than the pics show.



This is a nice area to work in. It's on a north-facing slope so the brush isn't too bad. Here's one pic shot up toward the ridge, the other shot down into the ravine further. Both pics are flanked by a Shagbark right, White Oak left.  There are Pignut, Oaks, Red Elm, and this spot also has quite a bit of Sugar Maple, although I don't get many that are dead for me to take.



This tree was down for five years at least, slightly spalted but it still looks pretty "peachy" to me.  The last few rounds low in the trunk had slightly more decay, but still good wood.



Coyote poo with a Persimmon seed?


Decent trailer load, all told, plus tonight's stove load, that I had to get out of the way before I could drive through . A small 4" Dogwood with the deep checks, and I don't know what the other one was but it was good starter wood to get the Dog burning.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm jealous of you guys working on trees! I am going to clean up a dead windfall this weekend, but otherwise I'll be focusing on the house. We are so close!


----------



## EODMSgt

Bucked about 2 cord mix of red oak, beech, ash and silver maple early this week and added it to the stash. We had our first threat of snow last night (didn't happen luckily) so I guess it's time to stop scrounging and get everything prepped, stored and stacked for the winter. Once that's done, I can go back into scrounge mode. Doesn't look like much from the picture however including the five stacks that have already been split, there is about 11-12 cord or more there (all hardwoods). I was pleased the temporary stacks and tarps held up to our 55+ MPH winds last night.







	

		
			
		

		
	
out


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> Bucked about 2 cord mix of red oak, beech, ash and silver maple early this week and added it to the stash. We had our first threat of snow last night (didn't happen luckily) so I guess it's time to stop scrounging and get everything prepped, stored and stacked for the winter. Once that's done, I can go back into scrounge mode. Doesn't look like much from the picture however including the five stacks that have already been split, there is about 11-12 cord or more there (all hardwoods). I was pleased the temporary stacks and tarps held up to our 55+ MPH winds last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out



I like your equipment/wood depot. Looks like a nice stash. We have a similar amount of wood but it's stashed all over. After we return the scaffolding and call it done for the year on our house exterior my wife and I plan on processing several cords and stacking in holzhousen arrangements.


----------



## Woody Stover

EODMSgt said:


> Doesn't look like much from the picture


Looks like a bunch to me! 
I had that much a few years back, but have been slacking for a while. I'm back in "wood mode" now, vowing to get all the in-laws on the 'three-year plan.' I've been getting all White Ash so far. I've still got a 25" trunk that I left laying out there a couple years ago, about 25' long, and a 17" dead one close to the house. Then I start on fifteen or more dead Red Oaks, standing dead or fallen. Gonna be a busy winter. 
Stacked so far, plus a trailer load I picked up yesterday..I'm guessing five cords of Ash when it's all said and done.


----------



## Grizzerbear

Sweet haul. That's raccoon crap. I know my s##t lol


----------



## thewoodlands

After I finished the Basswood, I cleared a trail to this downed Cherry, the trail had plenty of deep dips on one side so it needs some work. I still have some rounds back in there, the trail in a certain areas was tippy so I didn't load up the trailer on the side that had the bigger dips in it, I'll get the rest this coming week. I'm not sure what happened to the picture of the Cherry before I bucked it up but it's not on the card.

Picture 9719 is the trail I cleared of dead rotting wood,9720 is the Cherry bucked up,9721 is heading out, 9723 & 24 are the Tamaracks in the swamp and the last picture is the brook that runs through our property.

The Tamaracks are turning.


----------



## thewoodlands

Last winter when we received around 20 inches of snow overnight, this greeted us when we came through with the sleds. It's a Basswood mother nature put on the ground so I cleared it today.


----------



## Woody Stover

That black water looks really cool..in more ways than one.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> After I finished the Basswood, I cleared a trail to this downed Cherry, the trail had plenty of deep dips on one side so it needs some work. I still have some rounds back in there, the trail in a certain areas was tippy so I didn't load up the trailer on the side that had the bigger dips in it, I'll get the rest this coming week. I'm not sure what happened to the picture of the Cherry before I bucked it up but it's not on the card.
> 
> Picture 9719 is the trail I cleared of dead rotting wood,9720 is the Cherry bucked up,9721 is heading out, 9723 & 24 are the Tamaracks in the swamp and the last picture is the brook that runs through our property.
> 
> The Tamaracks are turning.


Out in town and inland the Tamaracks are just starting to turn. On our property they are still bright green.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands nice saw!


----------



## heavy hammer

*HitzerHillbilly nice tractor.  You will love how much it helps out with everything.*


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> That black water looks really cool..in more ways than one.


It's always cold but it would be even colder on the old frame if I had to work in it this time of year to remove a tree.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands nice saw!


Thanks @heavy hammer , the few times I've used it, I liked it.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nothing better than a brand new saw!  I picked up a couple chains for my 660 last weekend and while there I was looking at the new mahindra tractors with my father.  I'm trying to get him to finally get one.


----------



## heavy hammer

Everyone lately here has been processing a lot of wood looks great, keep up the great work!  Last week or two all I have been doing is mowing and doing leaves.  The temps haven't really been cold enough to fire up the stoves yet.  This weekend temps are in the 60's and 70's.  Me a the younger Lab Copper were doing leaves past 9 pm on Friday.  I cleared the yard of leaves and he retrieved his duck decoy.  The girls were getting tarp rides on the leaves when it was light out but they were done by about 7 pm.  Was that wind bad for any of you guys in the northeast?  We had just the tail end here and I worked late Thursday fixing broken lines.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Everyone lately here has been processing a lot of wood looks great, keep up the great work!  Last week or two all I have been doing is mowing and doing leaves.  The temps haven't really been cold enough to fire up the stoves yet.  This weekend temps are in the 60's and 70's.  Me a the younger Lab Copper were doing leaves past 9 pm on Friday.  I cleared the yard of leaves and he retrieved his duck decoy.  The girls were getting tarp rides on the leaves when it was light out but they were done by about 7 pm.  Was that wind bad for any of you guys in the northeast?  We had just the tail end here and I worked late Thursday fixing broken lines.


We didn't get any real high winds, maybe wind gust near 30 mph.


----------



## EODMSgt

heavy hammer said:


> Everyone lately here has been processing a lot of wood looks great, keep up the great work!  Last week or two all I have been doing is mowing and doing leaves.  The temps haven't really been cold enough to fire up the stoves yet.  This weekend temps are in the 60's and 70's.  Me a the younger Lab Copper were doing leaves past 9 pm on Friday.  I cleared the yard of leaves and he retrieved his duck decoy.  The girls were getting tarp rides on the leaves when it was light out but they were done by about 7 pm.  Was that wind bad for any of you guys in the northeast?  We had just the tail end here and I worked late Thursday fixing broken lines.



Had wind gusts over 55mph Wed & Thurs nights. No trees came down and never lost power however it sounded like machine gun fire with the acorns hitting the metal roof. Surprisingly enough there wasn't a significant leaf drop so I'll have to deal with those buggers eventually.

On a different note, trying something new with the firewood shed. I've been stacking directly on the 3/4 stone for 10 years and it wasn't until last year's 9-month winter that I noticed any real moisture buildup on the bottom rows. I already have one bay filled however for the other bay I built a subfloor this morning out of spare 2x4's and 2x8's to get air flowing underneath (and provide great access for the millions of chipmunks).  It would have been a PITA to fit pallets so I just made a floor (with gaps for air). Lost a bit of room for firewood however if the stuff stays drier then it was worth it. Will post a picture later.


----------



## EODMSgt

Subfloor experiment on the left bay. We'll see how it works and if it helps.


----------



## SpaceBus

Today I spent a few hours cleaning up storm fall and finally got some time on my ported 346. Most of the time was spent feeding the chipper shredder.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Subfloor experiment on the left bay. We'll see how it works and if it helps.


Great looking structure and the flooring should do the trick.

I took the day off except for cleaning the two saws that I used yesterday, I'm just heading out to take the rakers down and sharpen both with a file.


----------



## SpaceBus

A while back a 50' tall pin cherry fell over our driveway. I didn't have time to deal with it at the time so I just moved it out of the way with the tractor. At the time I didn't really think anything of it and went on with working on the house. Today I had to clear some stormfall anyway, so I cut up the pin cherry as well. It was only 6" at base where it split from another trunk (still going, for now), but after counting the rings today, it was 50 years old! While cutting the thing up I couldn't believe how heavy it was, well now I know why. I should have taken pictures, but I left the camera in the house and didn't feel like going to get it with all of my cutting gear on. 

Now I really know why cherry was such an expensive option when looking at windows a while back. I think it raised the price on a large triple casement window by $1,000. Obviously the tree I dealt with was a pin cherry, so smaller than a regular cherry tree. Still, I know regular cherry trees don't really grow that fast either.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took six loads of leaves and put them in a low area off the driveway and then put four bucket loads of chips on top, hopefully I finish it off with some loads of sand or dirt.


----------



## SpaceBus

Got another window put in yesterday. Going to get going on final prep for cedar shingles.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Likely to start cutting EAB dead ash this week.  So much of this around here no need to scrounge for anything else.


----------



## thewoodlands

The rain held off long enough for me to split and stack two face cord.

I did a count of how much stacked firewood we have in inventory and came up with just over 56 face cord with another three or four that needs stacking. I have one area left that is open which can hold another 12 face cord, I'm hoping to get another eight face cord of ash before the snow gets deep.


----------



## EbS-P

Well here is totally of 12months of work.  I’ll call it 4 cords. Mostly poplar pine and some dogwood.  All of from my my house lot from hurricane Florence. Still more poplar  laying down if I want it for firewood. Slabbing it  for tables and counters for a remodel now.  Should be two years worth of wood.


----------



## SpaceBus

I found a roof leak in today's unexpected monsoon. Easily fixed with some sealant. The pipe for the rooftop solar water heater had some water coming in around it. I'll have to get on the roof and see what it looks like from the outside. The 1975 sliding glass doors are also leaking through the seals... It's been a pleasant day...


----------



## ChrisRoss

I have not done anything special so far. Hope for the upcoming year.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm headed to the city today!


----------



## firefighterjake

SpaceBus said:


> I'm headed to the city today!



I think I found the source of your leak with the 1975 sliding door.


----------



## Diabel

SpaceBus said:


> I'm headed to the city today!


A moose tried getting in on some wood heat here?


----------



## SpaceBus

I finished just as the sun set. Just three more to go! Honestly it was pretty easy to install since it came disassembled. Definitely not the nicest or prettiest doors, but these will last a few years while we save up for four Marvin Ultimate doors.


----------



## SpaceBus

firefighterjake said:


> I think I found the source of your leak with the 1975 sliding door.



Yes, I was trying to adjust the fixed door to seal better and it exploded. The second pane is in the dumpster. It is somehow unbroken despite me throwing it over the top. Unbelievable.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today started with me cleaning up my next stacking area, I took two loads of pine needles and bark back to a low spot on our trails, pictures 9736 & 37. I do have it ready for four face cord.

I then checked the trails for anything down from the winds we had, I did see this Maple up on the hill and I think it's a Sugar but would like another identification from another member. Pictures 9738,39 & 40 are the Maple. The more I look at the buds, I'm thinking it's a Red Maple.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm jealous of everyone using tractors and chainsaws.


----------



## MMH

Got a small adventure in today after school...and hit the JACKPOT. Pop quiz...who can identify this wood?!


----------



## MMH

The answer to today’s pop quiz is... mountain mahogany. Continue on with all the hard work


----------



## thewoodlands

Yesterday I cleaned up the stacking area that was open and got it ready for the first four face cord, today I stacked two face cord. The types of firewood in this stack are, Ash,Beech, Sugar and Soft Maple.

I did make a run to get some rounds in the woods so I could split them and finish this stack.


----------



## Diabel

Is this cherry?


----------



## SpaceBus

Number two went in today! The other two will go in as we make our way around the house doing cedar shingles.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Got our flat plate heat exchanger mounted today, now just need to install the water to air HX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> View attachment 249942
> 
> Is this cherry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249942


Yes it is, nice looking rounds.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> Yesterday I cleaned up the stacking area that was open and got it ready for the first four face cord, today I stacked two face cord. The types of firewood in this stack are, Ash,Beech, Sugar and Soft Maple.
> 
> I did make a run to get some rounds in the woods so I could split them and finish this stack.



Dang Woodlands, you're putting us all to shame! That's a lot of firewood, just curious how long you think that will last?

No pics however I was able to get the shed filled this week with the seasoned splits (about 7-1/2 cords). Now it's time to start CSS all the bucked rounds I've been collecting since the snow melted, which is somewhere between 4-5 cord. Will be well shy of the 20 cord I wanted to have done before the snow files but I'll be much farther ahead than I was last fall.


----------



## heavy hammer

Keep it off the ground it will last for years.  You really can't have to much firewood can you?


----------



## EODMSgt

heavy hammer said:


> Keep it off the ground it will last for years.  You really can't have to much firewood can you?



True, and no, you can never have too much firewood. But with all the effort he is putting into his woodlot this year and the amount of firewood he has stacked already, if this is a yearly occurrence then that is going through a lot of firewood!


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Dang Woodlands, you're putting us all to shame! That's a lot of firewood, just curious how long you think that will last?
> 
> No pics however I was able to get the shed filled this week with the seasoned splits (about 7-1/2 cords). Now it's time to start CSS all the bucked rounds I've been collecting since the snow melted, which is somewhere between 4-5 cord. Will be well shy of the 20 cord I wanted to have done before the snow files but I'll be much farther ahead than I was last fall.


The majority of the wood I stacked today was c/s last fall and stacked in the woods.  I think the least amount of hardwood we've burned was 12 face cord in a winter and the most was 15 so I'm hoping by the time I finish stacking, we'll have 6 years of hardwood stacked.

I have a date with a hill and a bunch of Ash coming up so I'm hoping that I get another 2 face of hardwood stacked by Nov.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> True, and no, you can never have too much firewood. But with all the effort he is putting into his woodlot this year and the amount of firewood he has stacked already, if this is a yearly occurrence then that is going through a lot of firewood!


It's not a yearly occurrence, because of EAB in our county I'm getting the ash before the bug does, We also had two stacking areas open that usually never happens but last year we cleared a bunch of pine for our new garage so I didn't cut much hardwood.

All our firewood except for the pine last year and the ash this year are from topped off trees, dead trees or trees that come down in wind events so we can either burn them or they can rot in the woods.

We also heat from the basement which takes more wood but when we had the house built, the wife wanted a propane fireplace which is nice and warms up the place fast when needed.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today after I did a few things around the house, I then decided to get this downed maple which I brought home so I can split and stack it.

There's more on the hill that I'll get next week.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> I then decided to get this downed maple


Looks like it's still in good shape, nice grab.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Looks like it's still in good shape, nice grab.


I think the next part of the tree that's down will have some punk in it but I'm hoping the whole round isn't punky.

It looks like we have a wind advisory on for our area with over an inch of rain starting tomorrow.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Water to air HX is in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

Hope everyone fared ok from the high winds last night and today.  I worked storm today damage was bad in some places.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Hope everyone fared ok from the high winds last night and today.  I worked storm today damage was bad in some places.


The lights flickered about four times today but the power stayed on, the higher winds were east of us but we did get heavy rains.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

heavy hammer said:


> Hope everyone fared ok from the high winds last night and today. I worked storm today damage was bad in some places.



I didn’t go in at all this weekend, although the phone rang off the hook. Worked non stop from Monday to Thursday though, so I was having my weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

After a few cups of coffee it was off to clear some trails, pic 9755 is a dead basswood that had been down and 9757 is after I removed it opening up a secondary trail. Pic 9759 is a basswood and on the ground was a rotten maple that the wind took down, in pic 9761 the trail is open. The last of the trail work is in pic 9763 and the after pic is 9765.


----------



## thewoodlands

After the trail work was done, I went to an area that had some downed dead American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) so I bucked up the two trees which gave us 47 small rounds of some nice btu firewood.  Pic 9766 is the first tree, 9768 is the trailer loaded up getting ready to head home, 9772 is a small trail when I was coming down and the last pic is coming out of the bowl.


----------



## thewoodlands

I found another American Hophornbeam that was rotting from the top down, it ended up being another 27 rounds. In another part of our property I found a small Maple branch down so that came home too.


----------



## thewoodlands

I was able to split a couple of loads of maple and then stack them. I also put the carb back on the 310 and fell a rotting American Hophornbeam, it ran better but stalled out after backing off the throttle some so I might try a new gas line.

We could be in for wind gust of 61 MPH starting later tomorrow, anyone else have a high wind watch?


----------



## SpaceBus

I've started putting shingles on the second floor, photos to come later.


----------



## heavy hammer

I started both stoves tonight.  The temps went from low 60's to 30's and snow flurries.  After some trick or treating my oldest daughter wanted a fire so I fired them both up.  Temps this weekend are not supposed to be warm and with the wind I'll be working 16's for a few days.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I started both stoves tonight.  The temps went from low 60's to 30's and snow flurries.  After some trick or treating my oldest daughter wanted a fire so I fired them both up.  Temps this weekend are not supposed to be warm and with the wind I'll be working 16's for a few days.


NOAA is saying wind gust around 61 mph starting at 4 a.m., with all the rain we're getting with the wind, I expect we'll lose power tomorrow..


----------



## heavy hammer

We had some pretty good gusts here last night.  Hope things don't get to bad in your area Thewoodlands.


----------



## SpaceBus

Half of Maine is apparently without power, but we are holding on here. The wind has been fierce here today. I wish we had an ammenometer


----------



## thewoodlands

We made it through the night with power but after we made the coffee and we were sitting down for our first cup we heard a pop, they say we'll have power back on at 7 tonight so we're on generator power.

I see a big ole maple branch bit the dust from the high winds an a pine up from lost it's top, the wind has calmed down with the sun coming out for a bit, we had 37.9 this morning.

I was able to score a parts saw with a good carb (we'll see) so that carb went on the 310 and tomorrow we'll see if it runs longer than 20 minutes before acting up. I did order a carb kit for the  carb that was in the 310.

Our county has over 10,000 without power.


----------



## woodey

thewoodlands said:


> We made it through the night with power but after we made the coffee and we were sitting down for our first cup we heard a pop, they say we'll have power back on at 7 tonight so we're on generator power.
> 
> I see a big ole maple branch bit the dust from the high winds an a pine up from lost it's top, the wind has calmed down with the sun coming out for a bit, we had 37.9 this morning.
> 
> I was able to score a parts saw with a good carb (we'll see) so that carb went on the 310 and tomorrow we'll see if it runs longer than 20 minutes before acting up. I did order a carb kit for the  carb that was in the 310.
> 
> Our county has over 10,000 without power.


Several in our area w/o power, started first fire of the season this AM, power just went out and kicked back on after several seconds- generator on standby.


----------



## thewoodlands

woodey said:


> Several in our area w/o power, started first fire of the season this AM, power just went out and kicked back on after several seconds- generator on standby.


We went for a ride when the winds calmed down, an older power pole west of us is snapped off and the wood that forms the T on top of another power pole is gone with the wires hanging, they still say 7 p.m. when we'll have power.


----------



## woodey

thewoodlands said:


> We went for a ride when the winds calmed down, an older power pole west of us is snapped off and the wood that forms the T on top of another power pole is gone with the wires hanging, they still say 7 p.m. when we'll have power.





thewoodlands said:


> We went for a ride when the winds calmed down, an older power pole west of us is snapped off and the wood that forms the T on top of another power pole is gone with the wires hanging, they still say 7 p.m. when we'll have power.


Lost power for about 3hrs, back on now. Gave me a chance to try out the generator I bought this spring from the gang at Wood Chop Shop,works great and can power everythng I need.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

I ran outages all night last night, came home this morning. Probably do the same thing tonight. It’s a revolving door! lol
On the other hand, been getting the boiler ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

With all the wind we're having the jet that was about treetop  high wasn't expected but hey, it's ours so that's ok. About two hours later about 10 minutes apart, two sonic booms that shook the house, I thought at first we lost some big old pines near the house but all was fine when I checked.


----------



## SpaceBus

Power went out here around 1130, and we are back now at 1900.


----------



## EODMSgt

Heavy winds here like so many others. Went out this morning to check a favorite forest road and found a couple beech that had come down during the storm  (there was a 2-foot diameter pine almost blocking the road but I wasn't interested). On my way down the mountain a paper birch had come down across the road so that went in the truck as well. Not bad for about 45 minutes of work (the bulk of the two beech were upslope so I had to delimb the top branches that were blocking the road and then slide the trunks downhill...lots of wet leaves on the ground so they slid easily).


----------



## SpaceBus

woodey said:


> Lost power for about 3hrs, back on now. Gave me a chance to try out the generator I bought this spring from the gang at Wood Chop Shop,works great and can power everythng I need.


Once the cookstove is done I'll only need to power the well pump and fridge during outages. I really want to get a panel just for that to integrate our generator. We haven't had a long enough outage to use it however.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

SpaceBus said:


> Once the cookstove is done I'll only need to power the well pump and fridge during outages. I really want to get a panel just for that to integrate our generator. We haven't had a long enough outage to use it however.



We have a panel for our small generator. It’s nice to hook right to that and power critical loads


----------



## SpaceBus

HitzerHillbilly said:


> We have a panel for our small generator. It’s nice to hook right to that and power critical loads


Do you have an auto start system? Our neighbor (like 1/8 mile away) has an old propane generator, probably from the 80's, that started when the power went out screamed for eight hours yesterday. We definitely don't want anything like that. The fridge kept our food cold until the power came back on.


----------



## johneh

I have a 27KV whole house standby Generator (Generac)
Runs on propane or natural gas. Very quit comes on when
 the power goes out turns off when the power returns seamless 
cost me just under 7 grand Canadian installed. With the number of 
outages we have would not want to be without it


----------



## Diabel

johneh said:


> I have a 27KV whole house standby Generator (Generac)
> Runs on propane or natural gas. Very quit comes on when
> the power goes out turns off when the power returns seamless
> cost me just under 7 grand Canadian installed. With the number of
> outages we have would not want to be without it


John, can you send details on this unit, a link. Is is truly quite?
Thanks


----------



## johneh

Here is a link. Mine runs a 65 db at 23 feet  Also mine is at an unused end of my summer kitchen
They are available in Ottawa at Home Hardware,  Home Depot, and Lowes also some Canadian tires








						Powering your home, your business, your world.
					

website




					www.generac.com


----------



## thewoodlands

The first two pics are some storm damaged popple, one went into the woods and the other was in the trail which I cleared. The rest of the pictures are from a storm damaged maple, I did get some of it home, hopefully the rest will get back here tomorrow.

We had more storm damage with some nice hemlocks that bit the dust, I'll get those pics up tomorrow.

I picked up a parts saw and took the carb out of a three year old 290 and put it in the 310 the day of the storm, the 310 with the old carb would run for twenty minutes and then start acting up but with the newer carb in it, I ran it all day today.


----------



## Diabel

That I had to deal with this morning.


This can wait until spring.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first three pics are on the lot the I do most of my cutting of firewood and the rest are from around the house. Some I'll take care of and hopefully mother nature will bring down the widow maker. These are the pics that were going up tomorrow.

I still need to check about four more areas and two of those are the highest in elevation that we have, I'm sure we'll have more damage from those areas.


----------



## SpaceBus

Diabel said:


> John, can you send details on this unit, a link. Is is truly quite?
> Thanks


I too find that my definition of quiet differs from others.


----------



## SpaceBus

I forgot to take pics and then it got dark. Today I put another bundle of shingles on the house and then put a bunch of insulation in once the sun disappeared behind the trees. 

I think at least a dozen trees within view of the house went down. I'll have to see what the linemen did with the tree that popped the power company pole that feeds my private pole.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

SpaceBus said:


> Do you have an auto start system? Our neighbor (like 1/8 mile away) has an old propane generator, probably from the 80's, that started when the power went out screamed for eight hours yesterday. We definitely don't want anything like that. The fridge kept our food cold until the power came back on.



It is not auto start. It’s a portable generator.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

Been working 16's since Friday.  Almost everyone has power back but they are anticipating heavy snow so I'll be back at it tomorrow for a little.  Been nice coming home to a warm house though.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Been working 16's since Friday.  Almost everyone has power back but they are anticipating heavy snow so I'll be back at it tomorrow for a little.  Been nice coming home to a warm house though.


How much snow  are they calling for?


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> Been working 16's since Friday.  Almost everyone has power back but they are anticipating heavy snow so I'll be back at it tomorrow for a little.  Been nice coming home to a warm house though.



You do some crazy work! I have a lot of respect for linesmen.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a late start today but I was able to get another load of maple rounds back home and split enough that I finished stacking this face cord.

I'll have to sure up the right t-post and finish that side, I think there are pine roots on that end so it might not be possible.


----------



## heavy hammer

They originally were calling for 1 to 3 inches and 3 to 6 in the snow belt but around my area we got nothing.  Today was actually a pretty nice day. stacked some wood in the garage blew all the leaves into the woods and even cleaned out the gutters here and at my mother in laws.  I was able to run the younger lab for a few hours today as well I only worked a few hours today everyone has power back on.


----------



## sweedish

I cut split and stacked a cord of standing dead elm, first time cutting since about April.


----------



## thewoodlands

This came down when we had the high winds , hopefully by the end of the week that area looks cleaner.

Pic 9828 is the tree after the high winds took it down and the rest are from today.


----------



## shortys7777

Jealous of the land and time you have to gather wood. Good work!


----------



## thewoodlands

shortys7777 said:


> Jealous of the land and time you have to gather wood. Good work!


Thanks @shortys7777 ,  at first it was fun running around getting the downed wood but it has become a full time job. I still like it but the older you get, the harder it is on the body.

We might get 3-6 inches of snow starting tomorrow night so I better get my azz going and get that pine out of there. We have a tree in the brook (not big) that needs to be pulled out so that should be fun this time of year.


----------



## SpaceBus

A storm came through just as I got the chimney for the cookstove finished up. Most of the new plumbing for the house and cook stove is in place, just waiting on a few more parts. I've almost finished one gable end with shingles. With winter rapidly approaching my masonry chimney might be waiting until next year for a new liner. After erecting the chimney with scaffolding, I don't think I want to use this method for the masonry liner. This week I want to get the new plumbing and cookstove operational, but the two are connected. Things are starting to wrap up nicely, I'm hoping for a bit of a break this winter from working on the house! Processing firewood sounds like a break.


----------



## thewoodlands

I got rid of four loads of branches at the town wood dump today.  Picture 9828 is what the area looked like after mother nature snapped the pine off and the rest are after.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Officially fired the Heatmor today! Temps are supposed to drop off here soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Officially fired the Heatmor today! Temps are supposed to drop off here soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're still burning pine but earlier this week we saw the 10 day forecast with the cold coming in so we brought some yellow birch in.

We have beech,sugar maple and ironwood for the coldest months.


----------



## johneh

Snow tonight cold next few days may
 have to fire the wood furnace 
Got to keep the house toasty


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

johneh said:


> Snow tonight cold next few days may
> have to fire the wood furnace
> Got to keep the house toasty



We are maintaining 72* presently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

Most of the country is in for some cold so I'm sure everyone is getting the better wood for a few cold nights.  I will be burning some ash and locust for the cold days coming.  I'm hoping we actually have a winter this year instead of a freeze then a warm up every other couple of weeks.  I'm ready to run the tractor in the woods and continue to process firewood if the conditions work out.  I really don't feel like tearing up the yard just to try and get some things done.


----------



## EODMSgt

Making some progress. The first picture was how it looked a couple weeks ago. Since then I now have eight cords in the shed (a bit less now since I have already been burning) and just shy of two more stacked. I'm estimating there is at least two more cord left to be split and stacked (possibly more) so hopefully we won't have major snow for a little bit longer. Well shy of the 15-20 cord I hoped to have before winter but that's life. Still better than where I was this time last year. If the weather holds off, I'll keep trying to add to the stash.


----------



## Rob711

EODMSgt, how do you keep the vertical sides so g damned plumb!! My stacks on pallets tend to widen,  I’m probably just sloppy!


----------



## Kevin Weis

Near a face cord of EAB standing dead Ash CSS today.  Lots more Ash dead ready to be cut for 2021 this Fall/Winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Making some progress. The first picture was how it looked a couple weeks ago. Since then I now have eight cords in the shed (a bit less now since I have already been burning) and just shy of two more stacked. I'm estimating there is at least two more cord left to be split and stacked (possibly more) so hopefully we won't have major snow for a little bit longer. Well shy of the 15-20 cord I hoped to have before winter but that's life. Still better than where I was this time last year. If the weather holds off, I'll keep trying to add to the stash.


Great work @EODMSgt , we received about three inches of snow with most of it coming earlier today.


----------



## heavy hammer

We had our first dusting of snow today, supposed to warm up a little this weekend before next weeks cold sets in.  EODMSgt nice work the place looks cleaned up nicely!


----------



## shortys7777

Clean stacks!


----------



## EODMSgt

Gotta love the difference one day makes. Time to start splitting and stacking in the snow.


----------



## Woody Stover

EODMSgt said:


> Gotta love the difference one day makes. Time to start splitting and stacking in the snow.


If I have to break out the "Tubbs Wilderness snowshoes" to stack wood, that's where I draw the line..


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Gotta love the difference one day makes. Time to start splitting and stacking in the snow.


I better get my arse going before Monday, they're calling for 6-10 inches of snow. I have some new plow areas I made that need some cleaning up before this snow hits.


----------



## Woody Stover

Here, we're getting January cold Mon. and Tues. Hopefully, little or no snow..


----------



## Kevin Weis

Down to 19 or so tonite here.  May be colder then that next week they say.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

We just had 15° yesterday morning. 18 at my house and then 15 as I got about a mile away. Unusually cold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

23df this morning here, we got a tiny bit of snow on the coast. I actually started at a new snow removal job and I salted several areas early yesterday morning. If this Keeps up I'm just going to have to call it quits this year for exterior improvements unfortunately.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Gotta love the difference one day makes. Time to start splitting and stacking in the snow.


We hit 13.4 degrees for a low overnight, I see some single digit lows coming this way in the forecast next week.


----------



## jatoxico

thewoodlands said:


> We hit 13.4 degrees for a low overnight, I see some single digit lows coming this way in the forecast next week.



When is the snow supposed to start up by you? The wife is gonna be up that way until Sunday evening. Hoping she doesn't have to travel through a snow storm.


----------



## thewoodlands

jatoxico said:


> When is the snow supposed to start up by you? The wife is gonna be up that way until Sunday evening. Hoping she doesn't have to travel through a snow storm.


AccuWeather is saying 6-10 on Monday night the 11, the forecast usually changes.


----------



## thewoodlands

I was able to split some of the bigger rounds of pine and move them over to the outside fireplace today.


----------



## jatoxico

thewoodlands said:


> AccuWeather is saying 6-10 on Monday night the 11, the forecast usually changes.



Thanks, sounds like she will miss it. She just sent me a snowy pic from inside the park just off the Northway.  Meanwhile we just had our first <30 night which is early for us. Had some hoses freeze up. Decided I better shut down and blow out the water supply to my out buildings.


----------



## SpaceBus

I did a thing today. Actually it took me about a week to get the plumbing to stop leaking, but today I got it all operational. The water coil is working perfectly and slowly warming a 40 gallon tank of water from about 40df. I also got the on demand electric water heater going today as well. No more running out of hot water! I'm hoping once the tank is hot I won't have to use any electricity.


----------



## jatoxico

Its funny. our leaves are not all down (though most of the colors are over) but we went pretty low temp wise.


----------



## heavy hammer

I filled the garage with locust and ash for the coming cold.  We are supposed to hit close to 50 tomorrow before the cold on Monday night through Wednesday.  I'm ready this mud is already on my nerves makes a mess of any outside job.  My younger lab was a muddy pig after running for a couple hours today.


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> We just had 15° yesterday morning. 18 at my house and then 15 as I got about a mile away. Unusually cold


I don't remember what it was yesterday morning, but this morning it was 30. Indiana is a long state.   We got teens coming Monday, though..


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I filled the garage with locust and ash for the coming cold.  We are supposed to hit close to 50 tomorrow before the cold on Monday night through Wednesday.  I'm ready this mud is already on my nerves makes a mess of any outside job.  My younger lab was a muddy pig after running for a couple hours today.


We put in a small load of yellow birch which gives us a 4 x 4 rack full inside, we'll also put in two good loads of cherry tomorrow morning.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Woody Stover said:


> I don't remember what it was yesterday morning, but this morning it was 30. Indiana is a long state.  We got teens coming Monday, though..



Yeah, I’m not far from Lake Michigan. Sounds like some cold weather coming Monday here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I’m not far from Lake Michigan. Sounds like some cold weather coming Monday here!


Lake effect will modify that some? My brother, on the west side of the lake, is looking at single digits for Mon. and Tues.


thewoodlands said:


> We put in a small load of yellow birch which gives us a 4 x 4 rack full inside, we'll also put in two good loads of cherry tomorrow morning.


No wonder you are stacking all the time..sounds like you go through some wood at your place!


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm sure with temps like what they are calling for most here will burn through some wood.  I know when it is cold I keep the stoves fed, this is where they are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Lake effect will modify that some? My brother, on the west side of the lake, is looking at single digits for Mon. and Tues.
> 
> No wonder you are stacking all the time..sounds like you go through some wood at your place!


Not much hardwood has been burned so far this year, we have 6-10 inches of snow coming in so we try and get our wood in before any storm hits.

Since we heat from the basement, we do burn more. We should be done with burning pine tomorrow in the afternoon, that will be just over three face cord burned this year with another two face up for the spring.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Lookin forward you testing the boiler out in the cold weather, it’s run well so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Well, burned a BUNCH of leaves today, trying to get them done before snow hits. Supposed to be here about 3 am. Loaded the trailer with some wood and parked it next to the Heatmor.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since NOAA is calling for 9 inches of snow for our area, I decided that today would be a get rid of old splits day along with most of the pine I split the other day.


----------



## heavy hammer

I spent a couple of hours today putting those heat wires back up on my mother in laws house in the front.  Her landscapers hit it last spring some how and cut the wire going into her GFI.  She was worried before the snow returned, then finished up with some yard work and throwing the younger lab his goose dummy.


----------



## nathan125

Stacked wood with the wife..mostly apple wood.  Also some photos of my loads of apple wood I loaded out from the orchard


----------



## MMH

The cold snap is gone and Nevada weather is back again..had highs in the mid-high 60s all week so made one more trip for the year. This load is all mountain mahogany.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

MMH said:


> The cold snap is gone and Nevada weather is back again..had highs in the mid-high 60s all week so made one more trip for the year. This load is all mountain mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 251103







Our Indiana weather just broke too! lol. Just in the opposite direction!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

With the storm coming in, I moved some pine logs out of the way with the forks on the 4540 and moved more pine rounds over to the fireplace . The utility trailer was moved to a new area and the new snow storage areas were cleared of any junk pine.

We did a run around the property I do most of the cutting on making sure the trails are clear, we trimmed them up some but everything thing was good.

I would've taken pictures but I left the picture taker in the garage next to carburetor parts that are soaking in mineral spirits.


----------



## Woody Stover

MMH said:


> mountain mahogany.


Ah, OK, your username is your wood.  


thewoodlands said:


> I decided that today would be a get rid of old splits day along with most of the pine I split the other day.


OK, you've officially gone off the deep end. Burning wood outside of a stove...have you lost what few marbles you had left??


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> Ah, OK, your username is your wood.
> OK, you've officially gone off the deep end. Burning wood outside of a stove...have you lost what few marbles you had left??
> View attachment 251144


Yes!


----------



## Woody Stover

nathan125 said:


> Stacked wood with the wife..mostly apple wood.  Also some photos of my loads of apple wood I loaded out from the orchard


Man, that stuff has some thick sapwood. I can only imagine how good that smells when it burns!


----------



## MMH

Woody Stover said:


> Ah, OK, your username is your wood.
> O



Haha actually no they are my initials, I wish I was that clever!


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Windchill of 4°F this morning! [emoji15] good day to work inside around the house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Windchill of 4°F this morning! good day to work inside around the house!


That doesn't sound cold enough for up there..maybe no wind? Here's what NWS is claiming for here right now.
But yeah, I told the lady I would remodel our bathroom by Sunday. I'd better quit loafing on the 'net and get to work!


----------



## tadmaz

5F this morning, feels like -6F.  Furnace kicked on as I was loading the stove this morning.  With my blower off for a while, I could see the house dropped a degree or two.  We'll be back in the 30s in a few days thankfully.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Woody Stover said:


> That doesn't sound cold enough for up there..maybe no wind? Here's what NWS is claiming for here right now.
> But yeah, I told the lady I would remodel our bathroom by Sunday. I'd better quit loafing on the 'net and get to work!
> View attachment 251171
> View attachment 251170



I have a kitchen remodel to get started on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

We received around 8 to 9 inches of snow from the storm, I plowed our neighbor's driveway (heart problem) and then our driveway will the majority of the trails around the house. The temp was 17 when I came in around 2:30.

I charged the batteries last night and left the camera inside today.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> left the camera inside today.


Sounds like not much to see but "white," anyway.


----------



## heavy hammer

Cold and snowy today couple guys said the real feel was around 14 when we were working in the air today.  The stove feels great now a chill night ahead but plenty of wood to keep warm with.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> Cold and snowy today couple guys said the real feel was around 14 when we were working in the air today.  The stove feels great now a chill night ahead but plenty of wood to keep warm with.


Remember to stick the bus work, squirrel wire and spacer cable in the tail pipe before trying to work it, makes a big difference.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'll be salting in the morning. It's snowing here right now, but mostly melting.


----------



## heavy hammer

You know it Kennyp2339 with these cold temps nothing likes to work right.  Me and another guy were repairing some static inside a sub station in between the 138 kv circuits and everything was covered in ice.


----------



## SpaceBus

We just got a dusting and some ice here. I was out at 0430 salting around town. The roads felt greased in my diesel on my way into work. Much better after we starting getting salt on the ground. Still cold at 18df


----------



## thewoodlands

We had a low of 2 this morning so we decided it would be a good day to pick up some different stuff we needed, dog food,diesel, four bags of pellets and a few items at the grocery store.

After the coals from the morning fire burn down more, I'll make another fire with some yellow birch. Tonight should be another cold night with the temps around 4.


----------



## heavy hammer

Going to be cold here as well, I have the stoves loaded with locust right now.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was me all year!


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's the boss? I think you said it before but what are you putting in?


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

thewoodlands said:


> Who's the boss? I think you said it before but what are you putting in?



It is a kitchen expansion/remodel. The New Holland serves double duty......property manager/rolling dumpster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

We had 2.4 this morning with another load of yellow birch providing the heat. Since we have some warmer temps coming in after tonight, we brought some cherry in today.

Hopefully tomorrow, I can finish up a few jobs in the woods with the chainsaw.


----------



## EODMSgt

We've had about 6-7" of snow come down in the last week, just enough to make a frozen mess. It was colder than one of my ex-wives' hearts out there today so I only ran through one tank of gas in the splitter. Still have about a cord and a half left to go. Some progress is better than no progress.


----------



## Woody Stover

EODMSgt said:


> We've had about 6-7" of snow come down in the last week, just enough to make a frozen mess.


Ahh, so _that's_ why they call them the "White" Mountains.


----------



## heavy hammer

We have had temps in the low to mid 30's with some 40's coming.  Yesterday I carried wood to the garage and cleaned off the wood piles covered  with snow.  With last weeks five or so inches of snow and now temps warming up everything is turning into a muddy mess.  I had my younger lab out with me and he was a muddy mess.  On Wednesday my older lab had some masses removed one from his left side and one from his right joule/lip, so he has just been inside recovering staying warm in the crate.


----------



## Diabel

heavy hammer said:


> Going to be cold here as well, I have the stoves loaded with locust right now.


Wow
Heavy guns are out in November! Unbelievable.


----------



## heavy hammer

I figured with the cold temps it was not bad to have for over night burns and when we were at work during the day.  The other thing is of the wood I have I would say over half of it is just black locust.  The last couple of years the amount of locust trees I have access to is incredible.  A buddy I work with, his father has a farm with a lot of giant locust on the property.  When he has any dropped or any blow over they call me.  Plus on some of tower right away right down the road from my place the tree company has been dropping all the trees under the transmission lines which have been almost all locust.  It is company owned property and I was given permission to take what ever I wanted.


----------



## Woody Stover

heavy hammer said:


> The other thing is of the wood I have I would say over half of it is just black locust


At that point, you have to pick the best times to use it..like when you have a big coal bed, so you don't have to fight to get it lit. Nice problem to have, though.


----------



## heavy hammer

I have a lot of cedar as well so when I'm loading the stoves I always have a sixty gallon tote in the garage full of cedar kindling to help if I don't have a good coal bed.  But I agree Woody Stover having a lot of locust on hand is not a bad problem to have.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> I have a lot of cedar as well so when I'm loading the stoves I always have a sixty gallon tote in the garage full of cedar kindling to help if I don't have a good coal bed.  But I agree Woody Stover having a lot of locust on hand is not a bad problem to have.


I found some old cedar tongue and groove waste pieces in the attic that have been fabulous smelling kindling for the cooker.


----------



## thewoodlands

My plan is to get what's left of this big ole pine out of this area before some possible ice coming in on Monday.


----------



## heavy hammer

I plan on filling the garage back up with wood for the coming week and filling the kindling tote back up as well.  The coming week I believe is supposed to be warmer than last but better to have a garage full of dry wood sitting than be in the opposite position.


----------



## thewoodlands

Once the temp hit 11 I decided to get this wind damaged pine c/s, I moved three loads over to the outside fireplace so I can burn them.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Another 50' 10" DBH EAB dead ash CSS today.  My next three years easy will consist of EAB dead Ash unless wind/ice take down some OAK's nearby,


----------



## heavy hammer

Kevin it seems many of us are in the same boat with the Ash trees.  It is a sorry sight to seem so many of them die but it does make for easy pickins for firewood trees.  I got all my kindling split and wood stacked along with washing my wife's car and bathing the younger lab.  We worked on his duck dummy retrieves for a few hours today in between carrying and stacking wood.  With all the snow melting everything is just a muddy mess, including him.  I'm ready for winter to set in and freeze everything for a few months


----------



## thewoodlands

This was some pine mother nature brought down with some high winds, after I burned that pine, I pulled back the cover and found more rounds so I split that and it's burning in the fireplace.


----------



## Diabel

thewoodlands said:


> This was some pine mother nature brought down with some high winds, after I burned that pine, I pulled back the cover and found more rounds so I split that and it's burning in the fireplace.


Why would you bother splitting any wood and burn it in the fire pit? Work unnecessary in my books.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Why would you bother splitting any wood and burn it in the fire pit? Work unnecessary in my books.


If this pine log was out on the backhill, it would've stayed there. Some people would make a big pile of rounds with brush and pour something on it and torch it, I choose to burn it in the fireplace after I split it.


----------



## webfish

Oak and cherry from friends place. Tornado damage  from 18 months ago , people still clearing damaged trees.


----------



## sweedish

I cut down 2 standing dead Austrian pines that were by my shed that were about 50 years old counting the rings, also an elm that was in the way of where I was dropping. Using the puller and a rope I managed to not drop them on the shed, so success! And next years wood storage area is completely full.


----------



## thewoodlands

This smaller ash was felled by the company who has been clearing near the powerlines  so I bucked it up today.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Gathered a little wood today. A little oak, a little cherry, even some sassafras! And did an ash clean out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

After cutting some kindling and stacking wood in the garage my younger lab wanted to do a little water retrieving. My older one lab in the first pic with the shirt on had 2 masses removed one from his left side the size of your hand. The other one was a small one on the right side of his joule. So he is on light duty. As you can see I had him out but he was not to leave the driveway. At least the results came back as non cancerous, so he should bounce back quickly.


----------



## EbS-P

Natures super cedars.  Super pine!  Not a bad use time waiting for the kids bus.  One old stump probably will yield two or three boxes.


----------



## Woody Stover

EbS-P said:


> Natures super cedars.  Super pine....One old stump probably will yield two or three boxes.


Fat lighter!


----------



## EODMSgt

Finally finished the wood from the first pic yesterday (and just in time as it's snowing now). Ended up with 8 cord in the shed (less now since I've been burning) and a little over 4 cord split and stacked outside.


----------



## SpaceBus

Pretty soon I'm going to get going on wood again, your setup looks awesome. Im going to try the round holzhousen stacks this year.


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> Im going to try the round holzhousen stacks this year.



I considered doing one of those this season but didn't scrounge enough firewood. I only want to build one of those once I get to a point where I'm stacking wood for three years down the road. Stacking in one of those doesn't season as well so I want to give the wood plenty of time.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> I considered doing one of those this season but didn't scrounge enough firewood. I only want to build one of those once I get to a point where I'm stacking wood for three years down the road. Stacking in one of those doesn't season as well so I want to give the wood plenty of time.



Thanks for the heads up. I've been stacking between trees but I'm tired of cleaning up splits after wind storms. I have very little cleared flat land and I haven't gotten to building  a woodshed yet.


----------



## jatoxico

EODMSgt said:


> Finally finished the wood from the first pic yesterday (and just in time as it's snowing now). Ended up with 8 cord in the shed (less now since I've been burning) and a little over 4 cord split and stacked outside.



Beautiful!


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Finally finished the wood from the first pic yesterday (and just in time as it's snowing now). Ended up with 8 cord in the shed (less now since I've been burning) and a little over 4 cord split and stacked outside.


It looks great @EODMSgt , very nice.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've been stacking between trees but I'm tired of cleaning up splits after wind storms. I have very little cleared flat land and I haven't gotten to building  a woodshed yet.


Are you done on the house for the winter or has that work just moved inside?


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Are you done on the house for the winter or has that work just moved inside?


Mostly done for the winter, doing a few things inside as well.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Did a little splitting today! Hammer and wedge for the rounds that would not go on the splitter. Anything over 24” won’t fit, after the initial split the X27 took care of the rest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMH

Storm moving in tonight, supposed to snow for 5-6 days, drop up to 6” over the week, we’ll see. Got my wood covered, I made a little awning on the splits so I can still get in and get wood if needed, the pile on the ground is 7-8 cords in rounds, little redneck but hopefully does the job. Got some wood moved to the garage also. Should be set for a few weeks until the shop gets built


----------



## heavy hammer

I didn't get any pics today, had an early thanksgiving at my parents.  But I stacked a little wood and just got ready for the week splitting kindling and having the garage full for the coming week.  Nice job MMH ,*HitzerHillbilly, and EODMSgt looks like everyone was in the same mind frame this weekend.*


----------



## thewoodlands

This is a widowmaker I saw on my trip through the woods the other day, I'll let mother nature finish what she started.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Get one load split, and bring in another. This load courtesy of my neighbors. Have about 6 more decent logs that need cut over there. The New Holland has been an absolute work saver! Loading these big rounds is so much easier!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortys7777

Loaded up the wood storage rack I built near the rear slider so I don't need to go out back when it gets nasty out. Also cut some dead oak I'll split this winter


----------



## heavy hammer

Just filled the garage back up along with the kindling barrel.  There was not a lot of wood used this week but since  it was dry today and they are calling for rain the next couple of days it seemed like a good day to get it all filled back up.


----------



## SpaceBus

heavy hammer said:


> Just filled the garage back up along with the kindling barrel.  There was not a lot of wood used this week but since  it was dry today and they are calling for rain the next couple of days it seemed like a good day to get it all filled back up.


We have heavy snow coming in the next few days so today is moving wood into sheds day.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We have heavy snow coming in the next few days so today is moving wood into sheds day.


We're in for 1-3 from what I saw earlier, how much are they calling for in your area?


----------



## Gearhead660

Working on splitting the summer scores.  Trying to get a couple years ahead.


----------



## thewoodlands

Gearhead660 said:


> Working on splitting the summer scores.  Trying to get a couple years ahead.


Nice work @Gearhead660 , what types of firewood do you have?


----------



## Gearhead660

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @Gearhead660 , what types of firewood do you have?


The best kind....free!  It's a mix of oak,  maple,  hickory,  ash,  locust, walnut.


----------



## Diabel

Gearhead660 said:


> The best kind....free!  It's a mix of oak,  maple,  hickory,  ash,  locust, walnut.


Wow
This sounds almost as good as my:
Cedar, hemlock, basswood and white birch!


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> We're in for 1-3 from what I saw earlier, how much are they calling for in your area?


They are going back and forth, it was 3-6" and now it's a coating. We shall see.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Decided to go get a load in the danger ranger today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

I trimmed some old dead branches off this pine and then went to move this out of the way but the tree grew around it. I marked it and hopefully by Wednesday, it will be zipped off closer to the tree.


----------



## Diabel

No idea what I am looking at. Pink ribbons for sure.


----------



## SpaceBus

I spent the last few days cutting about a cord of splits a few inches shorter for my cooker. This was much more tiring and annoying than I thought, even with a rig and straps to hold the firewood. I'm starting to wonder if using my miter saw piece by piece might have been easier.


----------



## SpaceBus

It was a nice excuse to run the 395xp. I couldn't imagine cutting a 3'x4. 5' rack of firewood with anything else.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> No idea what I am looking at. Pink ribbons for sure.


There's a piece of metal sticking out that the tree grew around so I'll have to cut it off.


----------



## Diabel

thewoodlands said:


> There's a piece of metal sticking out that the tree grew around so I'll have to cut it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 252607


Brain fart maybe...
I see a metal post. A piece of (look metal) sticking out of the wooden plank (I think) and lots of pink. Hahahh


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Brain fart maybe...
> I see a metal post. A piece of (look metal) sticking out of the wooden plank (I think) and lots of pink. Hahahh


The original owner had a sawmill on the property many years ago, I wonder if this piece went on a planer.


----------



## MTASH

SpaceBus said:


> I spent the last few days cutting about a cord of splits a few inches shorter for my cooker. This was much more tiring and annoying than I thought, even with a rig and straps to hold the firewood. I'm starting to wonder if using my miter saw piece by piece might have been easier.



You have a splitter correct? When I have to cut short pieces I put them sideways in my splitter and use the ram to hold them in place while I cut.


----------



## SpaceBus

MTASH said:


> You have a splitter correct? When I have to cut short pieces I put them sideways in my splitter and use the ram to hold them in place while I cut.



If I only had a few pieces, but unfortunately I have to cut about two or three more cords down.


----------



## thewoodlands

NOAA has us heading down to 14 tonight so we'll let the wood stove burn down the coals from the last fire and burn a bag of pellets.


----------



## moresnow

SpaceBus said:


> I spent the last few days cutting about a cord of splits a few inches shorter for my cooker. This was much more tiring and annoying than I thought, even with a rig and straps to hold the firewood. I'm starting to wonder if using my miter saw piece by piece might have been easier.



I had two cord of over length splits. Ran one entire cord through the miter saw treatment. I caution you to be very careful. Non uniform shaped splits like to bind and spin or jerk out of your hand. My second cord was left long. Burning that long stuff as shoulder wood this fall when I can afford to load two or three pieces at a angle for small loads.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Brain fart maybe...
> I see a metal post. A piece of (look metal) sticking out of the wooden plank (I think) and lots of pink. Hahahh


I started cutting it this afternoon but both batteries were spent before it was done, hopefully tomorrow I'll have it finished with some pictures. I have this saw with a drill that was on sale for 99 bucks for both a few years back with the batteries, I see the saw is going for 149.00.


----------



## SpaceBus

moresnow said:


> I had two cord of over length splits. Ran one entire cord through the miter saw treatment. I caution you to be very careful. Non uniform shaped splits like to bind and spin or jerk out of your hand. My second cord was left long. Burning that long stuff as shoulder wood this fall when I can afford to load two or three pieces at a angle for small loads.


Unfortunately I have a total of four cords that are too long for one of my stoves. I'm going to cut two shorter since I'm burning the cookstove pretty much all the time now. It hasn't gotten cold enough for 24/7 burning on the heat stove yet. Moving forward I won't have this issue. We changed our minds on the cooker after I cut wood for the season.


----------



## thewoodlands

Picture 9911 is after I started cutting it today, it took about 10 minutes to finish the job. I placed some pine splits over what was left sticking out and then  put a t-post in front of it.


----------



## thewoodlands

With just under 0.75 inches of rain coming in on Monday and Tuesday, I did some roof raking and used the snowblower  around the house so any water will run away from the foundation.

We did get over an inch of snow overnight so I scraped down the driveway with the 4540 so if we do get the rain with the warmer temps, we won't have any ice on the driveway.


----------



## heavy hammer

I just finished filling the garage back up and splitting enough kindling for the barrel.  We are supposed to have some warm temps early week before the cold comes through so I figure today was a good day to do it.  The weather was  about 35 and sunny so me and the dogs spent the day outside.


----------



## Diabel

heavy hammer said:


> I just finished filling the garage back up and splitting enough kindling for the barrel.  We are supposed to have some warm temps early week before the cold comes through so I figure today was a good day to do it.  The weather was  about 35 and sunny so me and the dogs spent the day outside.


Outdoor Christmas lights for me tomorrow......


----------



## Medic21

Wrote the check for December’s heat bill today.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Medic21 said:


> Wrote the check for December’s heat bill today.
> 
> View attachment 253066
> View attachment 253067
> View attachment 253069
> View attachment 253070
> View attachment 253071



I’ll be doing this tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice score!  I did my Christmas lights yesterday.  The best time to do them is when it is warm and dry out.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabel

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is the snow?


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Diabel said:


> Where is the snow?



Ha, are you kidding me! I live in northern Indiana! We won’t have a ton of snow, but It’ll go from 50° to -30° over night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic21

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Ha, are you kidding me! I live in northern Indiana! We won’t have a ton of snow, but It’ll go from 50° to -30° over night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m  hoping for snow this year.


----------



## Medic21

Fed the 362 and the Fiskars X27 this afternoon.


----------



## Hksvr4

Ms 280.  3 limbs only.  Barely made a dent in my wood pile.


----------



## SpaceBus

Medic21 said:


> I’m  hoping for snow this year.


I'd definitely prefer more snow and less ice!


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Cleaned out my y strainer tonight, and surprisingly almost nothing in it. Expected more from a fresh install.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweedish

This past Sunday I cleaned up and area of brush/fallen over trees next to my drive so I have another spot to push snow into. mainly little stuff but still had a 1/3 of a cord ish. I then swept my chimney and cleaned the ash out of my stove.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I made some Ricotta cookies with a glaze, they turned out pretty good but I'll change the glaze some when I make the next batch. Not all the cookies are pictured but we have 36.


----------



## thewoodlands

Kevin Weis said:


> Is it the first time, he looks well feed?


Yes, we use to put out bird seed in the bird feeders the chipmunks would raid but after this guy showed we stopped.


----------



## thewoodlands

We put in two loads today before the rains hit tonight and all day tomorrow, the first load is sugar and soft maple and the last load is yellow birch and more of the maples.

Tomorrow I'll be making some homemade chocolate covered eclairs.


----------



## Woody Stover

Diabel said:


> Where is the snow?





HitzerHillbilly said:


> Ha, are you kidding me! I live in northern Indiana! We won’t have a ton of snow


Yeah, the leaves just came down a couple weeks ago.  
We don't allow snow past the state line. If some _does_ manage to slip in somehow, we rely on our friends, the sun and rain, to dispatch it within the next couple days.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Yes, we use to put out bird seed in the bird feeders the chipmunks would raid but after this guy showed we stopped.
> View attachment 253402


That's amazing. We really hope to see some black bears on our property.


----------



## heavy hammer

Every once in a while we have one stroll through my neck of the woods.  I really would like to see one.


----------



## Diabel

I hope this is permitted here but I see this here sometimes


----------



## Sawset

Diabel said:


> I hope this is permitted here but I see this here sometimes


I sometimes see a bunch of it on other threads, so probably ok.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sawset said:


> I sometimes see a bunch of it on other threads, so probably ok.



Hahahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawset

SpaceBus said:


> That's amazing. We really hope to see some black bears on our property.


Good luck, I think. I was up in the Antigo (wi) area 10yrs, never saw a bear. Saw lots of dogs cages on the back of pickups, and guys riding around waving radio antennas out the windows. Finally stopped one guy - what you guys doing - tracking dogs that are chasing bears. Never did see one. The area has lots of them, so they say. Down here they do the same with coyotes. Things are elusive, hide in the dangdest places, wouldn't think they are there till the dogs roust them out.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> That's amazing. We really hope to see some black bears on our property.


I just don't want to see one with some of its kids. I haven't been checking for scat this summer/fall but I'm sure we have some bears on our property.


----------



## Hksvr4




----------



## Diabel

Hksvr4 said:


> View attachment 253544
> View attachment 253545


That saw will sure get a workout


----------



## thewoodlands

Hksvr4 said:


> View attachment 253544
> View attachment 253545


Is that all Oak and if so, what kind?


----------



## Hksvr4

Yes all red oak.


----------



## Woody Stover

Hksvr4 said:


> Yes all red oak.


Could be Black..if you look up where the limbs get smaller, you won't see as much flat bark as you do in the Reds. The leaves are a little different as well. But for all intents and purposes, it's the same wood.


----------



## Hksvr4

Good to know


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> That's amazing. We really hope to see some black bears on our property.



I'll send some down your way. This one slept out behind my house most of 2016 right up until hunting season. Had mostly smaller ones this year but there were a couple decent size ones mixed in. Hundreds of pictures on the cameras. Ended up with a 276-pounder for meat in the freezer this season.


----------



## SpaceBus

EODMSgt said:


> I'll send some down your way. This one slept out behind my house most of 2016 right up until hunting season. Had mostly smaller ones this year but there were a couple decent size ones mixed in. Hundreds of pictures on the cameras. Ended up with a 276-pounder for meat in the freezer this season.
> 
> View attachment 253565


Wow! I've seen some black bears in preserves in NC and they didn't look as big as the pictured bear. I couldn't imagine having that much meat. My wife and I need to get over our soft hearts and get good at hunting.


----------



## Sawset

EODMSgt said:


> I'll send some down your way. This one slept out behind my house most of 2016 right up until hunting season. Had mostly smaller ones this year but there were a couple decent size ones mixed in. Hundreds of pictures on the cameras. Ended up with a 276-pounder for meat in the freezer this season.
> 
> View attachment 253565


Fat little buddy.


----------



## Hksvr4

Nothing is more satisfying than splitting wood with an axe. Great cardio work.  It’s come to a point thought that the pieces are getting too big where I’m gonna need a log splitter.  Those 24”-33” diameter pieces will be hard to split with an axe.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Hksvr4 said:


> Nothing is more satisfying than splitting wood with an axe. Great cardio work. It’s come to a point thought that the pieces are getting too big where I’m gonna need a log splitter. Those 24”-33” diameter pieces will be hard to split with an axe.



Especially when those pieces are 32-34” long! I split some the other day that were almost as long as the Fiskars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Not really wood related....but the the coop set today and the chickens settled. Oh! I did have to cut down one small oak to set the coop where I wanted it! Does that count?


----------



## Woody Stover

Looks like the boy did all the feeding work, while you just stood around petting the soft, smooth chickens.  


HitzerHillbilly said:


> I did have to cut down one small oak to set the coop where I wanted it! Does that count?


Well, OK, I guess that'll pass. 
I did a small amount of work; By the time I got out there, I didn't have much light left. I found a dead Sass for my BIL's basement stove, a '79 VC Resolute III, and loaded the quad trailer with six 4' logs. I cut through my SILs' places on my way to drop the logs, and they were coming back out of the woods from a session of cutting invasives. Lo and behold, look what they stumbled upon! They saw just a little bit of orange handle sticking out. It had fallen off the quad a couple years ago. I knew about where it fell off, but couldn't find it and figured I would never see it again. It lives, yea!  Remember, I had six logs..had to go back and find the one that bounced out.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Woody Stover said:


> Looks like the boy did all the feeding work, while you just stood around petting the soft, smooth chickens.  Well, OK, I guess that'll pass.
> I did a small amount of work; By the time I got out there, I didn't have much light left. I found a dead Sass for my BIL's basement stove, a '79 VC Resolute III, and loaded the quad trailer with six 4' logs. I cut through my SILs' places on my way to drop the logs, and they were coming back out of the woods from a session of cutting invasives. Lo and behold, look what they stumbled upon! They saw just a little bit of orange handle sticking out. It had fallen off the quad a couple years ago. I knew about where it fell off, but couldn't find it and figured I would never see it again. It lives, yea!  Remember, I had six logs..had to go back and find the one that bounced out.
> View attachment 253870



Pretty much! lol
And as for the axe, that’s awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloeffle

@HitzerHillbilly - FYI if you handle any chickens make sure you wash your hands after touching them. They could possible have Salmonella on their wings. We just got rid of our chickens last month after having them for about 10 years.









						Keeping Backyard Poultry
					

Wash your hand after touching chicken and other poultry so you don't get sick! Learn more.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

sloeffle said:


> @HitzerHillbilly - FYI if you handle any chickens make sure you wash your hands after touching them. They could possible have Salmonella on their wings. We just got rid of our chickens last month after having them for about 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Backyard Poultry
> 
> 
> Wash your hand after touching chicken and other poultry so you don't get sick! Learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov



Thanks for the info. My wife is a clean freak when it comes to really any thing in general. Gotta wash hands anytime we come back inside! lol! Not really a bad thing tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Stover

Keeping Backyard Poultry
					

Wash your hand after touching chicken and other poultry so you don't get sick! Learn more.




					www.cdc.gov
				



_*"Don’t kiss backyard poultry, or snuggle them" *_
Looking at the pic, that _*might*_ be a "snuggle." 
The X27 cleaned up pretty well, but is pitted on the side that was in the mud. I hit it with the angle grinder, cable-twist wheel and sanding disc..I don't think the additional drag from the pitting will be too big a deal. I've got it strapped on the quad with three rubber bungees.


----------



## heavy hammer

Today would have been a great day to be outside doing some wood splitting.  I filled the garage last night so I could d do some Christmas shopping with my father.*  HitzerHillbilly nice looking chickens.*


----------



## Medic21

Nothing more satisfying than dropping a tree, hand splitting, and hauling home in one afternoon.


----------



## SpaceBus

Medic21 said:


> Nothing more satisfying than dropping a tree, hand splitting, and hauling home in one afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 253953
> View attachment 253951
> View attachment 253950
> View attachment 253952


I don't miss hand splitting!


----------



## Medic21

SpaceBus said:


> I don't miss hand splitting!


I have a splitter.  No good way to get it back in this woods.  It’s my sisters house.  They have a ATV with a small trailer to haul the wood out.  So I’ve been hand splitting, the X-27 is awesome.  Three little trailer loads to a pickup.


----------



## SpaceBus

Medic21 said:


> I have a splitter.  No good way to get it back in this woods.  It’s my sisters house.  They have a ATV with a small trailer to haul the wood out.  So I’ve been hand splitting, the X-27 is awesome.  Three little trailer loads to a pickup.


I know most folks would say I'm crazy, but I think hardwoods are way easier to hand split. We have spruce and fir here and there's a limb every 12-24" and it's hell to break them up by hand. Before we got a splitter I was using a Fiakars Isocore maul and it bounced off fresh spruce like it was rubber, even frozen it didn't help.


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Thanks for the info. My wife is a clean freak when it comes to really any thing in general. Gotta wash hands anytime we come back inside! lol! Not really a bad thing tho.


Better safe than sorry. You hear about folks dying from picking up some bacteria in the garden through a scratch on their hand.. 
So my BIL hand me two eggs a couple hours ago, says "Here, fresh from the rack." They are covered with stuff, and I'm like...uh...
Then I mention samminella in backyard chickens and he acts like he knows nothing about it. "I don't think there's anything to worry about, since I raise 'em right. I don't even wash the eggs."
Needless to say, he's a little iffy.


----------



## SpaceBus

Woody Stover said:


> Better safe than sorry. You hear about folks dying from picking up some bacteria in the garden through a scratch on their hand..
> So my BIL hand me two eggs a couple hours ago, says "Here, fresh from the rack." They are covered with stuff, and I'm like...uh...
> Then I mention samminella in backyard chickens and he acts like he knows nothing about it. "I don't think there's anything to worry about, since I raise 'em right. I don't even wash the eggs."
> Needless to say, he's a little iffy.


I get local duck eggs that have "stuff" on them. Usually a good rinse takes it all off. Most folks don't know how much life there is on the surface of their own skin, much less any other surface.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Did a little hand splitting myself today! These were about 30” long. First time using the diamond wedge, and I have to say I kind of like it! And I had some company!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

I made the spaghetti sauce yesterday and then helped the wife put together the chicken cacciatore today which we had with some pasta.

I'll work this off by doing some splitting and stacking.


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Did a little hand splitting myself today! These were about 30” long. First time using the diamond wedge, and I have to say I kind of like it! And I had some company!


Ah, the old "Wood Grenade," an all-time classic!   I think I have one around, with a busted tip. May be time to find it and take the angle grinder to it.
With that kind of company, you are a lucky man indeed.  


thewoodlands said:


> I made the spaghetti sauce yesterday and then helped the wife put together the chicken cacciatore today which we had with some pasta.


Cut it out, man, it's not looking like I'll have time for dinner this evening. Well, maybe some grapes and yogurt..


----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> View attachment 253991


The wife made some very good chili the other day so we're set for food until the prime rib on Christmas day.

The wife has also been baking chocolate chip cookies, molasses cookies and some pumpkin bread.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

My wife made eggs this morning! Right from the coop to the kitchen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

HitzerHillbilly said:


> My wife made eggs this morning! Right from the coop to the kitchen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was on Christmas morning 2011, I'm thinking we'll be having this again on Christmas morning.


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> My wife made eggs this morning! Right from the coop to the kitchen!


Yum!   What's in there, chives, pepper? I'll coat the pan with butter, slightly sautee onion, garlic, shrooms. Remove those, re-coat pan with butter and dump in the eggs when hot. Throw on the other stuff and grate cheddar cheese over the top. Easy prep is what I'm after..like this batch-cooking: 


thewoodlands said:


> The wife made some very good chili the other day so we're set for food until...Christmas day.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Woody Stover said:


> Yum!  What's in there, chives, pepper? I'll coat the pan with butter, slightly sautee onion, garlic, shrooms. Remove those, re-coat pan with butter and dump in the eggs when hot. Throw on the other stuff and grate cheddar cheese over the top. Easy prep is what I'm after..like this batch-cooking:



Just pepper and cheese for me!


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Just pepper and cheese for me!


How about two "birds" with one stone..pepper cheese.


----------



## thewoodlands

I think the wife will be making these again this January, this pic is from 1/14/16.


----------



## Woody Stover

Is that an egg casserole?  Seriously, those look delicious. She didn't skimp on the icing, either!


----------



## firefighterjake

thewoodlands said:


> I think the wife will be making these again this January, this pic is from 1/14/16.



We always bake up some cinnamon rolls for Christmas morning . . . but we cheat and buy the stuff in the cans which I am sure is nowhere near as good as what your wife bakes.


----------



## EODMSgt

Worked on getting three dead and down out of the woods this afternoon. Nothing major, the largest is about 12" at the base but still some decent wood (two red oak and one maple) with almost zero punk. Did it the old school way by dragging the logs out by hand to the road using an ARB snatch strap. The closest tree was about 60 feet up the hill, the next about 80 feet and the farthest was about 150 feet up. Just enough snow and ice to make climbing up a PITA. However, the snow and ice made it so the logs slid along fairly easily while dragging them downhill and I didn't need to haul the skidder cone up. Much prefer doing this type of scrounge in the winter. I have five more 8-foot lengths at the 150 foot site but ran out of steam. Hopefully I'll get those drug out tomorrow and then can start bucking the logs. Before anyone asks, yes, I thought about using the winch however it would have been a nightmare trying to do it that way by myself. I had to snake between trees and boulders to get the logs down so using a winch would have been impractical. Besides, it was a heck of a workout.


----------



## SpaceBus

My wife had surgery last week, so I'll be taking care of her for a few more weeks before she can be unattended. Then I'll be felling trees again.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Sorry for the triple post Not sure what happened there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> My wife had surgery last week, so I'll be taking care of her for a few more weeks before she can be unattended. Then I'll be felling trees again.


I hope everything will be fine, the trees can wait.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I hope everything will be fine, the trees can wait.


She's OK, but not happy to be stuck in bed. If everything goes her way she would like to help me work on trees in a few months


----------



## thewoodlands

I spent most of the day delivering some cookies, talking, helping a lady put her grill inside and take the screen off her door and put the glass back in for the winter.

Two small cookie and pumpkin bread deliveries tomorrow but before that we'll put some wood in.


----------



## Kevin Weis

Unfortunately for the next month got to re-cut firewood to smaller length for new stove I bought this year.  I hate that.  After that more EAB standing dead to be CSS.  In the mean time trying to get an appointment with Social Security to start my benefits (turned 62 this year) what a pain that is.  Called, they were supposed to call back to make an appointment, never did.


----------



## SpaceBus

Kevin Weis said:


> Unfortunately for the next month got to re-cut firewood to smaller length for new stove I bought this year.  I hate that.  After that more EAB standing dead to be CSS.  In the mean time trying to get an appointment with Social Security to start my benefits (turned 62 this year) what a pain that is.  Called, they were supposed to call back to make an appointment, never did.


My cooker takes a shorter split than the heater, so I've been doing the same. I made a jig and strapped everything down with ratchet straps and went at it with the 395. Now I have a ton of 1-3" cookies...


----------



## Kevin Weis

My "cookies" are going to help build up my coal bed in the mornings.


----------



## SpaceBus

Kevin Weis said:


> My "cookies" are going to help build up my coal bed in the mornings.


This is my setup. So far I've cut down maybe a bit less than a cord. This jig holds about 1/4 cord. I made it out of scraps from siding the house the house and some random small pallet I had laying around.


----------



## thewoodlands

The wife wanted some Parmesan Prosciutto Twists so  made some today.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> The wife wanted some Parmesan Prosciutto Twists so  made some today.


She needs to come off the recipe! I love salted pork like prosciutto. Are you and your wife Italian?


----------



## MissMac

SpaceBus said:


> This is my setup. So far I've cut down maybe a bit less than a cord. This jig holds about 1/4 cord. I made it out of scraps from siding the house the house and some random small pallet I had laying around.


this is excellent!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

I am making Cinnamon ice cream for tomorrow's dessert.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> He needs to come off the recipe! I love salted pork like prosciutto. Are you and your wife Italian?


I'm Italian. We don't have anything written down (saw it on a cooking show on TV) I hope this is good enough. I made these for the wife, she wanted some for Christmas.

1. Puff Pastry from your local supermarket.
2. Grated Parm or the cheese of your choice.
3. half a pound of Prosciutto
4. Italian Seasoning
5.  Eggwash

We preheat the oven at 375 and bake them at the same temp for 20 minutes or longer if you like it golden brown,  line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set it aside.

This is our second time making them and we find that a thicker cut prosciutto cuts easier on the puff pastry. Lets say the puff pastry is 9 x 12, we cut the puff pastry in half at the 6 inch mark before putting anything on which makes it easier cutting and twisting once all the ingredients are on.


Roll out the puff pastry on a lightly floured cutting board bigger than the puff pastry, brush the eggwash evenly over the top of the puff pastry, sprinkle on the parm, followed by the Italian seasoning and then the prosciutto.

Cut into 1/2 inch strips (we use a pizza cutter to get the lines down first and then a good sharp knive that we go over the first lines then place them on the baking sheet with parchment paper giving them a few twist, brush the top of the dough with eggwash and pop them in the oven for about 20 minutes or longer if you like them golden brown.

Let cool after taking out of the oven.

I'm not the best at explaining things but the above is how we made the recipe we saw on a cooking show.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I'm Italian. We don't have anything written down (saw it on a cooking show on TV) I hope this is good enough. I made these for the wife, she wanted some for Christmas.
> 
> 1. Puff Pastry from your local supermarket.
> 2. Grated Parm or the cheese of your choice.
> 3. half a pound of Prosciutto
> 4. Italian Seasoning
> 5.  Eggwash
> 
> We preheat the oven at 375 and bake them at the same temp for 20 minutes or longer if you like it golden brown,  line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set it aside.
> 
> This is our second time making them and we find that a thicker cut prosciutto cuts easier on the puff pastry. Lets say the puff pastry is 9 x 12, we cut the puff pastry in half at the 6 inch mark before putting anything on which makes it easier cutting and twisting once all the ingredients are on.
> 
> 
> Roll out the puff pastry on a lightly floured cutting board bigger than the puff pastry, brush the eggwash evenly over the top of the puff pastry, sprinkle on the parm, followed by the Italian seasoning and then the prosciutto.
> 
> Cut into 1/2 inch strips (we use a pizza cutter to get the lines down first and then a good sharp knive that we go over the first lines then place them on the baking sheet with parchment paper giving them a few twist, brush the top of the dough with eggwash and pop them in the oven for about 20 minutes or longer if you like them golden brown.
> 
> Let cool after taking out of the oven.
> 
> I'm not the best at explaining things but the above is how we made the recipe we saw on a cooking show.


Thank you, I'll have to give this a try soon.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I am making Cinnamon ice cream for tomorrow's dessert.


Just finished it. Now in the freezer. Tastes excellent.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Thank you, I'll have to give this a try soon.


They won't last long iffin you do a good job.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was tough work but I did get one slab down.


----------



## Diabel

Do we have a cooking/baking section in hearth.com?


----------



## SpaceBus

Diabel said:


> Do we have a cooking/baking section in hearth.com?


Maybe we should.


----------



## heavy hammer

I hope everyone had a merry Christmas!  Looks like the next few days will be good ones to spend outside.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since the 10 day weather forecast won't be that cold, we'll put two loads of cherry in tomorrow. 

I'll stop putting any food related post here.


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands our forecast is looking to be pretty mild as well.  The rest of this week is 50's and  today close to 60.  We won't see any real winter weather for a while.  I hope everyone had a good Christmas!


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands our forecast is looking to be pretty mild as well.  The rest of this week is 50's and  today close to 60.  We won't see any real winter weather for a while.  I hope everyone had a good Christmas!


Our temps will mostly be in the mid 30's with some mid 40's in there. We had a nice Christmas, how about the @heavy hammer family?

My break is almost over, I'm hoping we lose all of our ice & snow so I can fell about three ash on the backhill. If we don't I can find a damaged tree on some flatland.

We put two smaller loads of cherry in today, just one pic.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Utilized the forks today to move a handful of logs around. Maybe a cord or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy hammer

Our Christmas was good my two girls were spoiled by my wife and their grandmothers.  We spent the past two days visiting family so it was nice to stay home today.  The girls played with their new off road dune buggy power wheel outside..  The girls were also outside all day playing baseball and basketball.  I even carried up some wood to fill the garage back up and ran the dogs.  Two of my Christmas gifts were a dokken dog retriever dummy a white goose decoy for my younger lab and I got a new pair of muck boots.  Now I just need the ponds to unfreeze and we are ready for a spring and summer full of retrieving work


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> ....


You're gonna hafta tear your helper away from the toys, so that wood can get stacked.


----------



## shortys7777

Beautiful day out today. Figured I'd get the sooteater out as I've been mixing some wet oak with my dry stuff and not liking the results. About a cord burned. Not mad with the maybe 2 oz that came out


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Skid some logs out today, and put the fiskars maul was to work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody Stover

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Skid some logs out today, and put the fiskars maul was to work.


What kind of wood? It looks like it was pretty easy splitting, but you'll get a stern test for the Fisky before long.  
Doesn't really look like Maple..is it one of the types of Ash I haven't see here yet, like Green or Black?  Doesn't look like White Ash bark from here..


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Aspen I believe, it’s a soft wood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Skid some logs out today, and put the fiskars maul was to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great maul, Fiskars makes some nice products. Looks like your stuff doesn't have too many limbs. The trees here are mostly spruce and fir and my Fiskars Isocore just bounced. You can't hand split anything here without wedges it seems.


----------



## sloeffle

Been busy doing some renovations to the back of my barn over the last couple weeks. I hung some expensive a$$ cannonball track, built some doors, and tore off the old wooden flashing, rebuilt the structure to attach the new flashing to, and had a new piece of flashing bent. I attached the new flashing today with the help of a friend.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

SpaceBus said:


> Great maul, Fiskars makes some nice products. Looks like your stuff doesn't have too many limbs. The trees here are mostly spruce and fir and my Fiskars Isocore just bounced. You can't hand split anything here without wedges it seems.



Yep, I have lots of this in my woods, grows tall and straight, barley any limbs. But it burns up fast. Split some cherry with it the other day and it did well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyBoBandy

Even though I’ve been sick the last couple days I forced myself to get out and split today. It was to nice to pass up an opportunity to get some firewood processed. Split and stacked a face cord. Not much but it’s something.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we have a storm moving in tomorrow night, we'll put in another two loads of cherry. It looks like we'll get rain,ice and snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

I carried in some wood and re stacked some piles  cleaned up outside today figured I would be outside and fill the garage back up before the rain moves in.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> Since we have a storm moving in tomorrow night, we'll put in another two loads of cherry. It looks like we'll get rain,ice and snow.


We are allegedly getting some fairly serious snow on Tuesday.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> We are allegedly getting some fairly serious snow on Tuesday.


I wish ours was snow, hopefully this changes. We could get 0.25 or more of ice.


----------



## SpaceBus

I made a few whole grain pizza dough balls. I turned one into garlic bread and the other will be pizza tomorrow. For sauce I cooked down some organic tomatoes and local chicken chorizo.


----------



## EODMSgt

Fairly pleased with the scrounge score for the week (all hardwood). Took advantage of the little to no snow to get an early start on the 2020 haul. I wanted to scrounge 20 cord this past year but only came away with 12, so this is a good start for the 2020 scrounging season. I haven't even burned 2 cord yet this fall/winter so, knock on wood, I'll be able to get a couple years ahead by next fall (I burned 8 cord last winter). And yes, that's about 2-3 inches of solid ice there.


----------



## SpaceBus

I've been scouting the property with the dog. Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll be cutting.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Fairly pleased with the scrounge score for the week (all hardwood). Took advantage of the little to no snow to get an early start on the 2020 haul. I wanted to scrounge 20 cord this past year but only came away with 12, so this is a good start for the 2020 scrounging season. I haven't even burned 2 cord yet this fall/winter so, knock on wood, I'll be able to get a couple years ahead by next fall (I burned 8 cord last winter). And yes, that's about 2-3 inches of solid ice there.
> 
> View attachment 254381
> View attachment 254382


Nice start on your btu inventory, what do you have for wood in that stack, ash,beech and maple?


----------



## DuaeGuttae

Diabel said:


> Do we have a cooking/baking section in hearth.com?



I started one over in the Inglenook if you want to look.  Just be warned the posts might make you hungry.


----------



## heavy hammer

*EODMSgt nice score is that ice from the storm moving through or just from the warm up and re freeze?  What kind of wood did you score it looks like ash?*


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> Nice start on your btu inventory, what do you have for wood in that stack, ash,beech and maple?



Exactly right (ash, beech and maple) plus a bit of red oak.


----------



## EODMSgt

heavy hammer said:


> *EODMSgt nice score is that ice from the storm moving through or just from the warm up and re freeze?  What kind of wood did you score it looks like ash?*



The ice is built up from previous storms and snow melt (freeze/thaw cycles). I get a lot of use out of microspikes here.

The wood in the pile is a mix of ash, beech, maple and red oak.


----------



## thewoodlands

NOAA is calling for a quarter inch of ice for this area.  I did hand sand the top part of the driveway and put some old ash we had in a garbage can on three different spots on the lower part of the  driveway.

If the driveway is really bad tomorrow, I'll put the sander on the tractor. Just a few pictures of some ice buildup, nothing real bad......yet.


----------



## Diabel

The rain missed us but we had ice pellets all day yesterday. And this morning I woke up to this


----------



## SpaceBus

It's been garbage here since about 1130. Work started out great but once the freezing rain started my day got longer and much wetter. There were also multiple equipment failures... My old Army boots have also given up the ghost after being abused as work boots for the last five years.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Put the ISO core maul to work today for a short time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

HitzerHillbilly said:


> Put the ISO core maul to work today for a short time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good form! Most people bend at the back instead of bending at the waist like you do.


----------



## EODMSgt

Started the new year by going out this morning and scouting for new  dead and down from the recent snow/ice storm. Found four decent trees I need to get working on. Love this setup for getting back in the woods. When the snow gets too deep, I tow the sled with the snowmobile.


----------



## RandyBoBandy

Spent the last two days working on this shed. Once it is full it will have 4 full cord packed in it. 
p.s. I didn’t build the shed. It came with the house. I figure I will use it until it falls over then build a nice woodshed. Or several.


----------



## heavy hammer

With the wind and the way the weather has been I have been busy at work.  Some storms swept through Monday morning and I worked a few days of 16's putting power back on.  Then we had 50 on Thursday, now we are getting snow and some cold temps for a few days before it warms back up into the 50's with more rain.  It has been one odd winter so far.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> With the wind and the way the weather has been I have been busy at work.  Some storms swept through Monday morning and I worked a few days of 16's putting power back on.  Then we had 50 on Thursday, now we are getting snow and some cold temps for a few days before it warms back up into the 50's with more rain.  It has been one odd winter so far.


I was watching the maps, looked like a crush, sent 6 crews out to you to stop our kadi time, I know to little to late, big bosses want there bonus though, gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## SpaceBus

I just remembered it's 2020, we might need to start a new thread!


----------



## heavy hammer

[B]kennyp2339[/B]* did you guys work the new year at all or did the storms miss you?  You know they do what ever they can to keep the numbers look good.  I try not to get to worked any more about working holidays or being held all the time its the job.*


----------



## SpaceBus

I worked new year's eve clearing snow. I'm 90% sure we will work again this morning, but waiting for the boss to say when.


----------



## Sawset

Utility co came through. 
6"-8" locus stems.
Too bad they didn't snip them to 22" to eliminate all the recutting. Need to blaze a trail through the woods, parking on the road just over a hill would be dangerous.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> [B]kennyp2339[/B]* did you guys work the new year at all or did the storms miss you?  You know they do what ever they can to keep the numbers look good.  I try not to get to worked any more about working holidays or being held all the time its the job.*


No we had a quite new years for once, December was crazy busy, 2 weeks of 16's in the beginning of the month due to a heavy wet snow that took out 40k of people, then a small ice storm in the southern part of our northern zone was another week of 16's, it was nice to be quiet for once, I honestly hope this year is a quiet year, would like to have a semi normal life, but if the last 8 years has taught me anything, I think I'll be seeing more of the dash board on my work truck them my personal vehicle.


----------



## heavy hammer

Every year it seems like they want you there more and more for any little wind blow.  It seems these last couple of years that when a storm comes through the wind is just a monster.  It seems like every time we have some storm it is high wind gusts.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> Every year it seems like they want you there more and more for any little wind blow.


Yea I have the same sentiments, 2 weeks ago we had a showery Sunday evening, nothing going on at the house, I was just starting a big dinner and the neighbors were going to come over and eat, well the 115kv bus tie went at the sub up the road from me, wiped out all lights in my town and two others, I got a taste of what its like being on the receiving end of an outage, the next 6 hrs sucked, it was humbling so I get why our work is so important. 
I think the winds are a little more severe with these storms, but also we have older tree's, around here there literally was no tree's anywhere 100 yrs ago, they were all cut for lumber, or burnt up at the furnaces / lime kilns for mining ops, cleared out for farming, so the grid was essentially built around baby tree's or open fields, what were seeing today it totally a unique problem for this geographical area, plus things have aged big time, you've seen #4cu has either been pickled to death or worn to #6 or #8 from being stretched out so many times and is as brittle as the devils fiddle strings, we're at a point were its not just coasting through changing out cutouts or pins, its real work now but the crew compliments have only gotten smaller, just got to stay safe, take outages when you can, ground everything due to the new loop tie schemes, rubber up everything and wait for a second guy to come, there are no hero's in this line of work, an old timer gave me the best advice a couple years back, "we don't have time for anything, but when it breaks we have all the time in world to fix it right."


----------



## Diabel

I am noticing that was well, short severe gusts/bursts of wind that take out random trees. No matter what species (with exception of cedars maybe). Perhaps it is the nature’s way of eliminating the old and weak trees. Natures cycle and we a human species are too young to know.


----------



## heavy hammer

*kennyp2339 you are right about a lot of it.  Keep it running till it is on the ground.  Then fix it right.  I always say to test, test, test.  Most fatalities I have seen all it would take is one more test, but some one said it was off or mixed circuits or something.  If you are going to ground it, work on it, or touch it better test.  It only needs to get you once to  change your life.  Stay safe and keep you and your guys around you sharp all will be good!*


----------



## thewoodlands

We put in two smaller loads of better hardwoods today, yellow birch, sugar maple and a few rounds of american hophornbeam.

I'm thinking we'll save what is left of the cherry (over a face cord) for the spring and start burning what we usually do in January and February.

About 1.5 years ago, I split some not so great soft maple and stacked it so since we have almost two face of that, we'll burn that this spring too.


----------



## RandyBoBandy

Spent the weekend hauling logs home from my cut spot. 4 dump truck loads, three dump trailer loads and one log trailer load.


----------



## Hksvr4

Split some red oak this past weekend.   Seasoned oak is much much harder to split than fresh oak.  Anyway, got my 2 young boys (6 and 4) out of the house to help.


----------



## RandyBoBandy

Hksvr4 said:


> Split some red oak this past weekend.   Seasoned oak is much much harder to split than fresh oak.  Anyway, got my 2 young boys (6 and 4) out of the house to help.


My boys are 3 and 1 so I have a few years before they will be out there helping.


----------



## MMH

The shop is finally up! Going to wait to move the wood til it dries out and I can re level and re work the dirt. Happy new year!


----------



## johneh

So when are you coming to build one for me? 
Nice Shop!!


----------



## Woody Stover

SpaceBus said:


> I just remembered it's 2020, we might need to start a new thread!


I had thought of starting one with the title "2020 Wood-getters Performance Thread," but it wouldn't be official unless authored by thewoodlands.


----------



## Woody Stover

Sawset said:


> 6"-8" locus stems.


Time to do a hocus-pocus on the locus, and make it disappear!


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> I had thought of starting one with the title "2020 Wood-getters Performance Thread," but it wouldn't be official unless authored by thewoodlands.


Start it up @Woody Stover .


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> The rain missed us but we had ice pellets all day yesterday. And this morning I woke up to this


It looks like we could be in for more of the rain,sleet and ice, we'll see what they say on Wednesday.


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> Start it up @Woody Stover .


What we need here is a thumbs-down smilie. I won't do it, no way, no how! You're the head honcho of this thread, everyone knows that.


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> What we need here is a thumbs-down smilie. I won't do it, no way, no how! You're the head honcho of this thread, everyone knows that.


I had 2019, start the 2020 or I'll have @SpaceBus cook you a pizza!


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> I had 2019, start the 2020 or I'll have @SpaceBus cook you a pizza!


That's not much of a threat; I _love_ organic tomatos, chicken sausage and garlic! 
Yep, you started 2019 _and_ 2018. Over the years, it's become a hearth.com tradition that must be upheld. We're waiting patiently..._* *_


----------



## thewoodlands

Woody Stover said:


> That's not much of a threat; I _love_ organic tomatos, chicken sausage and garlic!
> Yep, you started 2019 _and_ 2018. Over the years, it's become a hearth.com tradition that must be upheld. We're waiting patiently..._**_


What thread title do we want?


----------



## Woody Stover

thewoodlands said:


> What thread title do we want?


Well, you know what they say.."If it ain't broke, don't fix it." "No need to re-invent the wheel."


----------



## RandyBoBandy

MMH said:


> View attachment 254837
> 
> The shop is finally up! Going to wait to move the wood til it dries out and I can re level and re work the dirt. Happy new year!


I’m jealous. I keep throwing money at tools and equipment instead of a barn.


----------



## MMH

RandyBoBandy said:


> I’m jealous. I keep throwing money at tools and equipment instead of a barn.




You need a place to put all that stuff


----------



## thewoodlands

With a possible 4-8 inches of snow coming in starting tomorrow night, we put two loads of firewood in today.


----------

